# habéis visto el ibex 35 ? Marzo de 2015, Venga pue



## h2o ras (2 Mar 2015)

pues eso, que ya es hora


----------



## paulistano (2 Mar 2015)

Pole... Por fin


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Mar 2015)

Venga. ¡A por las plusvis!


----------



## chicodelmaiz (2 Mar 2015)

Marzo, el mes del megacrash guanomenauer


----------



## h2o ras (2 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Venga. ¡A por las plusvis!



Vamos, que nos vamosss !
En que direccion? ya lo veremos...
Pero nos vamos !


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Mar 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> Vamos, que nos vamosss !
> En que direccion? ya lo veremos...
> Pero nos vamos !



Aquí esta alcista hasta el Bertok.

Bueno...el jato no. Sigue con sus cortos.::

---------- Post added 02-mar-2015 at 09:01 ----------




h2o ras dijo:


> pues eso, que ya es hora



¿Marzo de 2015, Venga pue? :: Buen título. 

---------- Post added 02-mar-2015 at 09:09 ----------

11.200 del IBEX. Por esa zona debería empezar a bajar un poquillo en plan corrección sana y tal. ¿No?


----------



## h2o ras (2 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Aquí esta alcista hasta el Bertok.
> 
> Bueno...el jato no. Sigue con sus cortos.::
> 
> ...



El hilo estaba sin abrir a la 7y45, y puse: "venga pues yo mismo", despues me lie no se como y me salio cortao :´(


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Mar 2015)

No. "Venga pue" queda bien. Un poco aldeano, pero bien.


----------



## mpbk (2 Mar 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-luz-llega-a-11450-y-descorcho-champagne.html

yo seguire en mi hilo.

cuando lleguemos a 11450 veremos cual de los 2 hilos es mejor.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Mar 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-luz-llega-a-11450-y-descorcho-champagne.html
> 
> yo seguire en mi hilo.
> 
> cuando lleguemos a 11450 veremos cual de los 2 hilos es mejor.



Pero se queda ahi o eso es solo una paradita temporal? ::


----------



## h2o ras (2 Mar 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero se queda ahi o eso es solo una paradita temporal? ::



A este señor (mpbk) no lo puedo leer (ignorado)


----------



## Topongo (2 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Pole... Por fin











He mirado un poco y en SAcyr parece que no se ha roto nada de momento, lo dicho el jueves, mientras estemos a cierre por encima de 3,90...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Mar 2015)

Guanos dias...


----------



## Robopoli (2 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No. "Venga pue" queda bien. Un poco aldeano, pero bien.



Habría quedado mejor "Enga pue" pero no se puede tener todo en esta vida


----------



## chicodelmaiz (2 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> 11.200 del IBEX. Por esa zona debería empezar a bajar un poquillo en plan corrección sana y tal. ¿No?



En mi humilde opinión ahora se está comprando, no porque se considere que es un buen precio, sino porque se piensa que se podrá colocar más caro en el futuro. Se compra con la esperanza de no ser el último de la pirámide. Cuando empiecen a escasear los compradores puede haber nervios de quedarse pillados a unos precios altos. El otro día se supo que OHL tuvo un 91% menos de beneficio en el 2014 sin embargo está más alto que hace un mes...


----------



## Tono (2 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Vaya juerga.
> 
> Dentro de Bankia en 1,18.
> 30000 papelitos que soltaré a 1,35 como el año pasado.
> ...




Dicho y hecho.
Y buen provecho.


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No. "Venga pue" queda bien. Un poco aldeano, pero bien.



Marzo 2015, Amos anda, no me pises el sembrao.


----------



## Norske (2 Mar 2015)

Me llama la atención el bajón tan fuerte del índice PMI de Chicago: de 59,6 en enero a 45,8 en febrero...y las bolsas americanas ni se inmutaron....ienso:

Estamos en subida libre y las bolsas no pierden el tiempo ni para valorar un dato tan horrendo como el del viernes por la tarde pero la caída, cuando se produzca, puede ser maja.


----------



## Durmiente (2 Mar 2015)

Parece que hoy vuelven las subidas...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Mar 2015)

Norske dijo:


> Me llama la atención el bajón tan fuerte del índice PMI de Chicago: de 59,6 en enero a 45,8 en febrero...y las bolsas americanas ni se inmutaron....ienso:
> 
> Estamos en subida libre y las bolsas no pierden el tiempo ni para valorar un dato tan horrendo como el del viernes por la tarde pero la caída, cuando se produzca, puede ser maja.



Las bolsas no se fijan en chuminás.


----------



## Rcn7 (2 Mar 2015)

Guano??


----------



## mpbk (2 Mar 2015)

un hilo más que no entraré del ibex,

no os cansáis de hacer el ridiculo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Mar 2015)

Que puta mierda de día..:ouch:


----------



## h2o ras (2 Mar 2015)

[/COLOR]11.200 del IBEX. Por esa zona debería empezar a bajar un poquillo en plan corrección sana y tal. ¿No?[/QUOTE]
 
Pues si eso parece


----------



## Xiux (2 Mar 2015)

Buenas

Mantengo mis Bkias de 1.18 para darselas conjuntamente con de Windows a 1.5, paciencia

Edrems volando, las tengo desde 1.7 las primeras y hoy añadi mas. Estas no le tengo valor pero un x2 fijo


----------



## h2o ras (2 Mar 2015)

*Liquidez del BCE: El euro toca mínimo del año con el dólar en 1,1195 dólares*
Por logica si el *€* sigue bajando, las acciones continuaran subiendo


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

bueno , un servidor se va al paro y con 30cm que alimentar :ouch:

ni refugio en la via lactea ni poles en hilo mitico han salvado al bueno de MV :o

supongo que es el fin de los precios caros :rolleye: digo de esta etapa , ire dejando el trolleo , la bebida y sentare cabeza de una buena vez :8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Mar 2015)

Rajoy va a crear n millones de puestos de trabajo. Seguro que hay alguno que se adapte a un jato.

Buenas idas.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2015)

el sector del plutonio desmilitarizado no creo que se recupere :

---------- Post added 03-mar-2015 at 09:04 ----------

voy a dejar la bebida pero antes me voy a meter la madre de todas las cogorzas :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el sector del plutonio desmilitarizado no creo que se recupere :
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-mar-2015 at 09:04 ----------
> 
> voy a dejar la bebida pero antes me voy a meter la madre de todas las cogorzas :no:



Con Rajoy todo es posible...::


----------



## Muttley (3 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Rajoy va a crear n millones de puestos de trabajo. Seguro que hay alguno que se adapte a un jato.
> 
> Buenas idas.



Los jatos siempre caen de pie, especialmente cuando pierden el equilibrio (como en este caso) o saltan cortilargos.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2015)

en realidad el despido me bien muy bien , los jefecillos se quedaron asombrados cuando mi compi y yo casi le agradecimos el despido


----------



## chicodelmaiz (3 Mar 2015)

Hoy baja el IBEX y te arregla un poco el día ;-)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Mar 2015)

El jato gana más en un día de tradin que en un mes un su curro gatuno.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El jato gana más en un día de tradin que en un mes un su curro gatuno.



que bien mientes cabron , no se si eso es bueno o malo , cualquiera sabe :o

45 dias de indemnizacion dan para unos cuantos años sabaticos :Baile:


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Mar 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> *Liquidez del BCE: El euro toca mínimo del año con el dólar en 1,1195 dólares*
> Por logica si el *€* sigue bajando, las acciones continuaran subiendo



Suele ser así, pero no siempre: El dolar subiendo y a la bolsa USAna le da igual.


----------



## yuto (3 Mar 2015)

Se echa de menos a Bertok alertandonos sobre el fin del Ibex


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Mar 2015)

MV, siempre jodiendo la estadística.
Ahora que shurmariano iba a crear billones de empleos ....

Suerte en sus cogorzas y no deje de trolear envezencuando.


----------



## bertok (3 Mar 2015)

yuto dijo:


> Se echa de menos a Bertok alertandonos sobre el fin del Ibex



ruptura en subida libre, hipoteca al perro y a la visillera ..... negocio redondo.

aaahhh, y con CFDs para poder apalancar.

Trend is your friend


----------



## Topongo (3 Mar 2015)

@paulistano
Me he salido de sacyr amarrando buenas plusvis... ta todo un poco raro y ya sabes como es esta, de todas formas no hay nada que indique que se vaya para abajo...


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Mar 2015)

yuto dijo:


> Se echa de menos a Bertok alertandonos sobre el fin del Ibex



Ya llegará, pero hoy no

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVV-NxstTZE


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Mar 2015)

incluso bertok ha perdido toda esperanza , es el fin :ouch:

---------- Post added 03-mar-2015 at 13:11 ----------

hay que pensar seriamente en sacrificar un par de maricones al dios del guano , algun voluntario ? ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Mar 2015)

Creo que se ha roto un poco. Sólo un poco. No se exciten...todavía.


----------



## yuto (3 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> incluso bertok ha perdido toda esperanza , es el fin :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-mar-2015 at 13:11 ----------
> 
> hay que pensar seriamente en sacrificar un par de maricones al dios del guano , algun voluntario ? ienso:



Si todos ahora empiezan a ver que sube y sube, yo me acojo. :ouch:


----------



## bertok (3 Mar 2015)

había obviado el ironic mode pensando que se entendería ...


----------



## chicodelmaiz (3 Mar 2015)

Uy esos arcelormittales...quizá a toro pasado es fácil decirlo, pero qué temeridad me parece haberlos comprado a 10,4 cuando los que se quedaron pillados en esa acción lo han pasado tan mal


----------



## h2o ras (3 Mar 2015)

*Maximos anuales para EBRO, enhorabuena a los agraciados*


----------



## J-Z (3 Mar 2015)

Bonita vela eh alcistillas.


----------



## paulistano (3 Mar 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> @paulistano
> Me he salido de sacyr amarrando buenas plusvis... ta todo un poco raro y ya sabes como es esta, de todas formas no hay nada que indique que se vaya para abajo...



También pensaba salirme en 4,11 pero por otro lado.... Que más de un 17% que un 14%....aguantamos a ver si respeta el 4.


----------



## J-Z (3 Mar 2015)

Sal por patas que se viene el guanazo.


----------



## paulistano (3 Mar 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Sal por patas que se viene el guanazo.



Hay margen..... Da pena bajarse de ese canal.... Por debajo de 4 me salgo y a otra cosa.


----------



## Topongo (3 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Hay margen..... Da pena bajarse de ese canal.... Por debajo de 4 me salgo y a otra cosa.



La putada es que ya estas sin margen en la apertura.

desde topongotalk


----------



## chicodelmaiz (3 Mar 2015)

No hay que preocuparse, será una corrección sana

Aumentan las pérdidas en el Ibex, que podría registrar una 'sana' corrección hasta niveles de 10.500-10.700 - Bolsamania.com


----------



## bertok (3 Mar 2015)

Ahora mismo, el nivel de autocomplacencia alcista es máximo.

En estos casos, las correciones aniquilan las carteras porque con visión alcista fuerte te plantas con -15K / -10K de pérdidas. Si a partir de ahí se profundiza en la corrección, el desastre está asegurado.


----------



## paulistano (3 Mar 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> La putada es que ya estas sin margen en la apertura.
> 
> desde topongotalk



Cierto.... Si bien desde 3,44 se va tranquilo.... Si me sacan... Pues se ha intentado... Veremos.


----------



## Topongo (3 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Cierto.... Si bien desde 3,44 se va tranquilo.... Si me sacan... Pues se ha intentado... Veremos.



La verdad es que hemos pillado buena ola , salir en 4,08 o 3,98 poco varía...
Aun asi suerte mañana.
Amonohhhhh 

desde topongotalk


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

un servidor tiene la sensacion de que aun atacaran un poco mas la zona 11200 pero que no la podran superar ienso:

bertok mandril , deja la autocomplacencia copon :ouch:


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Mar 2015)

Las frijoles salen de compra, ya sabemos para que querían la platita. Diversificando, que bien.

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/notici...st-33-5-millones-euros-074838989--sector.html

Con la toma de esta participación mayoritaria en la compañía estadounidense, ambas empresas trabajarán conjuntamente en el desarrollo de nuevas aplicaciones terapéuticas de las proteínas plasmáticas para el tratamiento del deterioro cognitivo asociado a la edad y otras enfermedades del sistema nervioso central, incluido el Alzheimer.


----------



## Topongo (4 Mar 2015)

Me he comprado unas abertis en las rebajas....
A ver que tal va la cosa


----------



## The Hellion (4 Mar 2015)

Qué pena que el marzo en que calopez dejó de pagar CMs haya llegado tan tarde.


----------



## Rcn7 (4 Mar 2015)

Ola guanasoo!


----------



## h2o ras (4 Mar 2015)

Buenos dias
*El Gobierno no descarta entrar en Deoleo para mantener su españolidad*
España, primer *productor* de aceite de oliva del mundo
Italia, primer *vendedor* de aceite de oliva del mundo

*Oh my God !*


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Mar 2015)

La que está liando el coletas, estos liberales .....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jz6dXVoO4w


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2015)

creo que se pondran a distribuir , manteniendo el precio cerca de los 11200 y cuando se dispongan a superarlo vendra el butal rally bajista ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (4 Mar 2015)

Pues parece que va para arriba de nuevo...


----------



## paulistano (4 Mar 2015)

Que sacyr aguante los cuatlo, pol dió!!


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Mar 2015)

abandona toda esperanza chaval :no:


----------



## h2o ras (4 Mar 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> Buenos dias
> *El Gobierno no descarta entrar en Deoleo para mantener su españolidad*
> España, primer *productor* de aceite de oliva del mundo
> Italia, primer *vendedor* de aceite de oliva del mundo
> ...



Vaya parece que le a sentado bien El anuncio del gobierno, Deoleo se dispara un 6,25%

---------- Post added 04-mar-2015 at 16:35 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> abandona toda esperanza chaval :no:



La esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde ! :


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Mar 2015)

A ver quien puede arrojar algo de luz sobre CVC ¿No es donde curra Aznarín?
Entra en deoleo, no OPA, ahoar el gobierno que si la nacionaliza y ya tal.
Entró en Abertis, que si el rescate delas autopistas y los hilillosh, ahora venden con magretes beneficios ...
Algo huele a podrido en Hispania.


----------



## Dameargo (4 Mar 2015)

Alguien sabe algo sobre ENEL GP? Parece sana, pero no levanta el vuelo.


----------



## h2o ras (5 Mar 2015)

Dameargo dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo sobre ENEL GP? Parece sana, pero no levanta el vuelo.



Entra en funcionamiento su nueva planta en Mejico :

Enel Gp: Entra in esercizio un nuovo impianto eolico in Messico (04 mar 2015) - ilVelino/AGV NEWS

Buenos dias


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

estamos a punto de cortar el macd a la baja :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 05-mar-2015 at 09:09 ----------

seguimos piramideando , con el permiso del drogas nos hundiremos y sera maravilloso


----------



## chicodelmaiz (5 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> estamos a punto de cortar el macd a la baja :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Pero ¿por qué nos vamos a hundir? No parece que haya nubarrones en el futuro próximo. Alguna bajadita, algún susto vale, pero está el QE, parece que crecemos, algunas empresas aumentan los beneficios ienso:


----------



## inversobres (5 Mar 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Pero ¿por qué nos vamos a hundir? No parece que haya nubarrones en el futuro próximo. Alguna bajadita, algún susto vale, pero está el QE, parece que crecemos, algunas empresas aumentan los beneficios ienso:



En serio? tu vives en españa o debajo de la tierra? te han metido aqui para vender algo?

Si no, no entiendo.

Sigue disfrutando, que parece que el griego debe molar.

Has visto los ultimos datos de Alemania de hoy? y de paro de Francia?? si se sube es por que se esta devaluando el euro a toda hostia y punto. Cada pipo vale un buen porcentaje menos que hace unos meses y por ello arriba.

Todo lo demas sale de la cabeza de lunaticos.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2015)

inver lo tiene claro :Aplauso:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (5 Mar 2015)

Claro, pero el QE va a durar hasta finales del 2016 ¿No es optimista esperar cambios bruscos tan pronto?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2015)

siempre hay que despiojar y despojar antes de continuar , ademas el ibex tiene abierto un gap en los 8650 y tarde o temprano se terminara cerrando


----------



## h2o ras (5 Mar 2015)

*Slim lanzará una OPA sobre el 100% de Realia tras comprar el 24,9% de Bankia*

Pues al Slim este parece que los precios y el momento le convienen, para comprar, y en el immobiliario, FCC, ahora REALIA...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Mar 2015)

Hoy mis arcelores, mis frijoles y mis zeltiñas están peponas, mientras el IBEX sube una mierda. Creo que es lo mas justo.

Buenas idas.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (5 Mar 2015)

Me mola, Indra con pérdidas, pero unos consultores dicen que su precio objetivo es 11 y se dispara un 9%


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hoy mis arcelores, mis frijoles y mis zeltiñas están peponas, mientras el IBEX sube una mierda. Creo que es lo mas justo.
> 
> Buenas idas.



este mundo no es justo y menos con un burbujarra :no:


----------



## h2o ras (5 Mar 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Me mola, Indra con pérdidas, pero unos consultores dicen que su precio objetivo es 11 y se dispara un 9%



Indra, habia Leido en algun sitio que un Gordon campechano estava récupérando sus pitos, alguien que sepa algo mas ?


----------



## ApoloCreed (5 Mar 2015)

Lo de la bolsa alemana es de flipar,desde los minimos del 2009 esta ahora mismo en mas del triple ::::

Es que no va a parar jamas la pm esta?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2015)

los cabezas cuadradas han salido bien parados de la crisis , el subidon esta justificado ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los cabezas cuadradas han salido bien parados de la crisis , el subidon esta justificado ienso:



Muy cierto. Poca deuda relativa, finanzas públicas sanedas y mucha industria con gran valor añadido. Como España, vamos.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2015 at 14:43 ----------

Por cierto, velote. Ya está el drogui diciendo tontunas.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2015)

drogas , el rey midas de los mercados , pero la sobrecompra es demasiado exagerada ienso:


----------



## inversobres (5 Mar 2015)

A ver si se da cuenta cierto imbecil de que a euro barato subida vertical.

Alemania esta recibiendo todo el dinero, de primera mano os digo que el 99% del dinero de investigacion va para alemania, empresas alemanas y/o consorcios alemanes,y eso es solo una minima parte.

Lo van a llevar al puto cielo con papel de mierda llamado euro. Ojala explotase el planeta entero y nos llevase a toda la puta humanidad por delante. Nos van a meter una inflacion camuflada brutal. Y para colmo el petroleo subiendo por lo bajini, alucinar es poco.

Salud, pues ya sereis todos ricos... claro.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (5 Mar 2015)

Nooo, vamos! Que quiero ponerme corto en 11.140


----------



## McNulty (5 Mar 2015)

Yo hoy he ganado unos cuantos eurillos en el eurodólar.

Hacia la paridad hamijos.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2015)

parida , se dice parida señol Mcpollo :rolleye:

---------- Post added 05-mar-2015 at 15:32 ----------

tiradlo ya cojones :abajo:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (5 Mar 2015)

Ha sido ponerlo aquí y me ha entrado la orden. Ahora a esperar al Ibexargeddon


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2015)

como nos gafe el guano , le busco y le regalo una corbata colombiana :fiufiu:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (5 Mar 2015)

Este debe de ser el único foro donde existe el concepto "gafar el guano" :XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Mar 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Ha sido ponerlo aquí y me ha entrado la orden. Ahora a esperar al Ibexargeddon



Vaya. O Draghi o usted. ienso:

Suerte.


----------



## h2o ras (5 Mar 2015)

ahora que viene la Primavera, empiezan a aparecer los *Brotes verdes* o

*Mercadona sube el sueldo un 11% a 12.400 empleados*


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Mar 2015)

La precampaña, ayer el cajero me dió todo en billetes de 10 euros, me faltaba la gomilla para atarlos y la boina para parecer Paco Martinez Soria


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2015)

para que el gacelerio no se aburra esperando la llegada de la temporada del guano , un servidor os trae un par de pelis muy buenas .

primero perdida , esta la baje para ponersela a la familia , servidor no la vio por parecerme romantica , pero ayer que no tenia material , la puse y alucine :o 

Ver Tema - Perdida.(Gone Girl).1080p.DTS.AC3.DTS.Dual.Bluray.2014 - Todohdtv

luego Dallas Buyers Club que nunca quize bajar por parecerme de maricones , pero resulto ser una de las mas divertidas que MV ha videado :rolleye: 

Ver Tema - Dallas.Buyers.Club.BDRemux.1080p.DTS-HD.Dual.Bluray.2013 - Todohdtv buyers#p418306

ha disfrutar pezkeñines 

---------- Post added 05-mar-2015 at 20:44 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> La precampaña, ayer el cajero me dió todo en billetes de 10 euros, me faltaba la gomilla para atarlos y la boina para parecer Paco Martinez Soria



usas gomilla para atar dos billetes ? :8:


----------



## h2o ras (5 Mar 2015)

En Bolsa Pirineos tambien ven el HCH invertido del Ibex:





Graficos de Bolsa: La doble figura de hombro cabeza hombro invertida que presenta el Ibex 35


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> En Bolsa Pirineos tambien ven el HCH invertido del Ibex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nunca existio dicho HCHi , si hubiera existido la subida seria mucho mas vertical y tendriamos que haber alcanzado el objetivo hace unos 6 meses , lo que hubo es una superacion de una gran bajista de medio plazo , el pullback a ella lo confirmo


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2015)

gatuno, ¿te han echado del currele?

¿gatocalipsis?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2015)

me han desvinculado que es un poco diferente :o

lo de desvinculado lo vi en la peli argentina relatos salvajes 

todo porque dicen que me hice un kerviel :8:


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me han desvinculado que es un poco diferente :o
> 
> lo de desvinculado lo vi en la peli argentina relatos salvajes
> 
> todo porque dicen que me hice un kerviel :8:



Suerte tío.

No te vengas abajo, la audiencia te quiere ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Mar 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Suerte tío.
> 
> No te vengas abajo, la audiencia te quiere ::::::



gracias compadre , se que lo dices de corazon , en el fondo eres un sentimental .

oye estoy planeando un golpe y necesito carne de cañon ienso:


----------



## bertok (5 Mar 2015)

Un gallo como tú, hace sus sueños realidad.

Yo sólo sé disparar.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Mar 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> En Bolsa Pirineos tambien ven el HCH invertido del Ibex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidentemente el analista se equivoca, ya que no dibuja la Jran Bajista, rota en verano de 2013.

Buenas idas.


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2015)

Buenos días. 

Mis preocupaciones no son ni las sacyres ni el hivex.... Sino el post de Mr. Blonde.


----------



## Topongo (6 Mar 2015)

Animo jato!
Seguro que con la pasta que has sacado estos años de tladel ya tienes el riñón cubierto...

::::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

veremos si el enesimo gap al alza es el gap de agotamiento largamente esperado ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Mar 2015)

Cada día que amanece un gap al alza aparece.


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Mar 2015)

He sentido un impulso fortisimo de cerrar los cortos con el **** gap de apertura,no digo mas...::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2015)

MV se refiere al gap de ayer en el eurostoxxx50 y que esta sin cerrar :abajo:


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2015)

Stop pegadisimo en sacyr para la mitad de la posición..... Para ganar al menos para una cena... Psicológico no perder platita...... Veremos....


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2015)

va a tener que aprender a alimentarse de luz solar :o


----------



## Robopoli (6 Mar 2015)

Voy a meter algo un poco más defensivo en cartera. 
¿Alguien tiene alguna opinión sobre esto?
http://www.morningstar.es/es/etf/snapshot/snapshot.aspx?id=0P0000WX8C


----------



## chicodelmaiz (6 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Stop pegadisimo en sacyr para la mitad de la posición..... Para ganar al menos para una cena... Psicológico no perder platita...... Veremos....



Hay que guardar siempre una reserva por si fallan los stopes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EVydrJ8_zA


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Mis preocupaciones no son ni las sacyres ni el hivex.... Sino el post de Mr. Blonde.



¿¿??

Enlace o baneo yyatal


----------



## h2o ras (6 Mar 2015)

boobs y sus vielness !


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Mar 2015)

Esas Arcelores...¿Se acuedan? Las que tenemos guardadas para los nietos y tal. Están a punto de rompre los 10 euracos.

---------- Post added 06-mar-2015 at 14:37 ----------

EEUU acelera la creación de empleo y el paro se desinfla al 5,5% 

Fiestaaaaaaa....o no ::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Esas Arcelores...¿Se acuedan? Las que tenemos guardadas para los nietos y tal. Están a punto de rompre los 10 euracos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-mar-2015 at 14:37 ----------
> 
> ...



ya no hay fuelzas para continuar subiendo :abajo:

---------- Post added 06-mar-2015 at 14:45 ----------

salvo los boches que son la polla con kartofen :8:


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Mar 2015)

No tiene fuerza,ya,ya...la sobrecompra,que si la abuela fuma...::

Esto no cae ni a tiros


----------



## chicodelmaiz (6 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> EEUU acelera la creación de empleo y el paro se desinfla al 5,5%
> 
> Fiestaaaaaaa....o no ::



El problema será si EEUU decide subir los tipos pq a su economía ya le va bien. Picado del euro y huida de capitales hacia allí o Draghi afloja el Qe y se hunde la bolsa


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2015)

noticias muy buena para pillar a contrapie al personal que va largo ienso:


----------



## Topongo (6 Mar 2015)

Veo los 5 peores del Ibex y me da la risa
Ree
Gas Natural
enagas
Iberdrola
Bolsas y Mercados

K ase, todoos txitxarreando o K ase...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2015)

el macd del vix a punto de cortar al alza luego de una larga temporada :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 06-mar-2015 at 15:19 ----------

eurodolor 1,0877 cada vez se acerca mas a la parida :bla:

---------- Post added 06-mar-2015 at 15:24 ----------

abrimos con gap al alza en el vix justo cuando corto macd al alza :baba:

a riesgo de gafar el guano , puedo decir que este comienza a la de ya :Baile:


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Mar 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Veo los 5 peores del Ibex y me da la risa
> Ree
> Gas Natural
> enagas
> ...



Son valores "defensivos" y Dragui juega al ataque. Se acabó el catenaccio, barra libre.

Feliz viernes, y tal.


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2015)

100% recomendable

El mono gana a los gestores: experimento real con fondos de inversiÃ³n - Rankia


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Mar 2015)

porque han regresado del espacio , digalo todo 

bueno se acabo la semana , espero gap a la baja para el lunes y que se inicie el camino del gap 8650 , no la palmeis durante el finde esperaos a estar en horario bursatil :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2015)

El mercado laboral usano está desbocado aunque sea a base trabajos precarios mal pagados

Why No Wage Increases: More Than Half Of Jobs Added In February Were Lowest-Quality, Lowest-Paying | Zero Hedge

El ciclo de crédito está activado y toca subir los tipos de interés.

Los tipos de interés afectan al valor presente de los activos a partir del proceso de capitalización a valor actual ..... valoración actual y descuento de expectativas.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (6 Mar 2015)

buen finde!

a disfrutar del solecito!


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Mar 2015)

Si el sargento vuelve a asomar la cabeza por el hilo es porque ya huele la sangre de gacela alcista.


----------



## paulistano (6 Mar 2015)

Los americanos están bien rojitos.... Veremos si afecta al ibex de mi vida.....ya toca caer un poco cohones... Falta que el jato se ponga largo...


----------



## bertok (6 Mar 2015)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Si el sargento vuelve a asomar la cabeza por el hilo es porque ya huele la sangre de gacela alcista.



Me alegra volver a leerte.

Tu avatar es una puta inspiración para mí.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkHDmKl020U

C U in da jel


----------



## h2o ras (8 Mar 2015)

*Buenos dias, hoy me toca inventario, hay que revisar la reserva de latunes 
(si, la del Mad-Max), mas que nada, verificar la caducidad, y ya tal...*


----------



## docjones (8 Mar 2015)

Laleche. Me han llamado de una oficina de SAN para que les delegue el voto. Van dados. A votar electrónicamente, en contra, por supuesto; y a reclamar la cutremanta a la oficina


----------



## Janus (8 Mar 2015)

docjones dijo:


> Laleche. Me han llamado de una oficina de SAN para que les delegue el voto. Van dados. A votar electrónicamente, en contra, por supuesto; y a reclamar la cutremanta a la oficina



Si te llaman es que ya les has entregado el alma. El voto ya son peanuts para ellos.

Necesitas el exorcismo del balcolchon.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

esperamos continuidad bajista :Baile:

---------- Post added 09-mar-2015 at 09:01 ----------

apertura con gap a la baja :baba:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Mar 2015)

Pues sí, porque el IBEX es muy sensiblón para las bajadas.

Buenas.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (9 Mar 2015)

Me da que, por el momento, no se alejará mucho de los 11.000 puntos. Habrá otra subida antes de que se produzca la debacle fundamentada en una noticia como que USA sube los tipos, Grecia sale del euro o algo así. Puede que quieran colocar el papel a buenos precios antes de que venga el hundimiento. La prensa hace poco daba los 12.000 como algo seguro y volverán a la carga inocho:


----------



## burbujeado (9 Mar 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Me da que, por el momento, no se alejará mucho de los 11.000 puntos. Habrá otra subida antes de que se produzca la debacle fundamentada en una noticia como que USA sube los tipos, Grecia sale del euro o algo así. Puede que quieran colocar el papel a buenos precios antes de que venga el hundimiento. La prensa hace poco daba los 12.000 como algo seguro y volverán a la carga inocho:



La subida de tipos va a ser en Junio si continúa todo igual. No creo que se mantenga lateralizada 3 meses..


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Mar 2015)

Las zeltiñas, las grifoles y las arcelores en positivo, mientras el Chulibex bajando. Como ya dije el otros día, creo que es la situación más justa que existe.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (9 Mar 2015)

y Indra desplomándose después de que la subieran hasta 10,5 con los informes de los expertos. El caso que seguimos picando y picando. Somos carne de pirámides y ponzis


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Mar 2015)

Y zeltia haciendo nuevos máximos. Y mira que estamos avisando...


----------



## Durmiente (9 Mar 2015)

ozu como está esto.

Un poco más y rescato el hilo de la tercera página...


----------



## paulistano (9 Mar 2015)

Pues si. 

Esperando corrección ibex me hallo. 

Con algunas sacyres. 

Resto creo que me quedo liquidez,esta todo muy alto... Que vértigo... Arggg


----------



## h2o ras (10 Mar 2015)

Buenos dias

*Apple comenzarÃ¡ a vender su reloj inteligente el 24 de abril | Reuters*

Personalmente, pienso que no tendra mucho exito ienso:


----------



## paulistano (10 Mar 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> Buenos dias
> 
> *Apple comenzarÃ¡ a vender su reloj inteligente el 24 de abril | Reuters*
> 
> Personalmente, pienso que no tendra mucho exito ienso:




Pues ya sabeis, a ponerse corto en Rolexinocho:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2015)

guanos dias 

guanos dias doctor nick :o

un servidor se va a pedir su paguita :fiufiu:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (10 Mar 2015)

Mmmh, la dolce vita de la paguita xD


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2015)

bueno MV ya tiene paguita y esta contento porque seguira contribuyendo al sostenimiento de las pensiones :rolleye:

cerramos cortos y abrimos largos 10920 , cerrado el gap del eurostoxxx50 y casi el del ibex 10904 , ahora a maximos para el vencimiento trimestral ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Mar 2015)

Entro, digo que vamos a morir todos cienes de veces y me voy.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2015 at 13:12 ----------

Ya de paso me fijo en las largos del jato en 10920 y digo jarrrrlll.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2015)

es una pullback :o


----------



## chicodelmaiz (10 Mar 2015)

Creo q está buscando nuevos niveles de compra para arrechuchar otra vez hacia arriba


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2015)

directriz alcista en estocastico diario :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Muy buenas Gato; ¿ya se ha vuelto a adelantar.... como en todos los desplomes?
> 
> Estamos toreando los Idus de Marzo (el 15)....
> 
> ...



pero estamos cerrando gaps por abajo , de la sesion de hoy depende el destino del ibex ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Mar 2015)

Jato, siento lo de tu trabajo, ánimo y suerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Mar 2015)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jato, siento lo de tu trabajo, ánimo y suerte.



mas lo estan sintiendo los transeuntes ::

---------- Post added 10-mar-2015 at 15:56 ----------

gracias por sus buenos deseos camaradas 

creo que el ibex atacara nuevamente los 11200 y quiza lo supere para ir a por el 61,8% fibonazi los 12200 objetivo insuperable ienso:

espero gap al alza para mañana :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (10 Mar 2015)

Dax cierra verde... todos los dias lo mismo, racaneando y luego cierre por encima del anterior.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2015 at 16:19 ----------

Que borderline le da estrellas a este hilo?? ::


----------



## Tono (10 Mar 2015)

Interesante artículo. 
Espero que nadie se vea reflejado en el texto :no:

*¿Adictos al trading? Emociones y trading.*

Â¿Adictos al trading? Emociones y trading â€¢ esBolsa


...la adicción al trading sencillamente puede ser no saber dejar de operar ni de pensar en él. Y es que, cuando se es un verdadero adicto, nunca se encuentra el momento de dejarlo, independientemente de la calidad del producto; incluso cuando los mercados no ofrecen objetivamente ninguna oportunidad; incluso cuando las pérdidas se acumulan. Para un alcohólico es indiferente beber un vino barato que tomar una copa del whisky más caro. Para un trader adicto da lo mismo operar en el futuro del Ibex que apostar por una subida del DAX contra otro trader, ya sea con 50.000 € o con 10 €, porque estaría igual de pendiente ante la pantalla. La adicción se vuelve destructiva porque aumenta la sensación de poder del adicto. El adicto ya no necesita seguir las reglas, ni enfrentarse a esa tristeza o a esa pérdida. Ganar nunca es suficiente. Hay que operar continuamente, estar todo el rato en el juego. Pero ¿por qué?


El trader no se da cuenta de que cada vez necesita más adrenalina y operar con posiciones cada vez mayores para obtener la misma satisfacción (una recompensa emocional). En este sentido es muy similar a la adicción a las drogas. Siempre quiere ser el mejor del parqué, ser el que mejor cartera tiene, ser “el que tenía razón”, ser el que más gana… y todo esto termina produciendo gran ansiedad. Las dosis de adrenalina demasiado altas en el organismo pueden distorsionar nuestras emociones, haciéndolas exageradamente intensas, lo que supone un obstáculo importante en la toma de decisiones razonadas de trading. Este círculo es muy difícil de romper.

Aunque es habitual hablar de traders a los que les “falta disciplina”, pocas veces se admite que ese comportamiento fuera de control a menudo es una señal de comportamiento adictivo...


----------



## J-Z (10 Mar 2015)

Guano purificador chavales, hay mucha mierda que barrer.


----------



## h2o ras (11 Mar 2015)

Venga que ya es miercoles !
Buenos dias


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ayer se rompio la directriz alcista en el estocastico , debido al cierre de gaps por abajo habia que intentar largos , ahora la cosa esta clara , cortos con to lo gordo :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Mar 2015)

Buenas.

Pos yo creo que entre 10500 y 10700 es un buena opción para intentar algo. Miraremos si hay algo por ahí.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2015)

Cerramos largos de ayer y hoy  10920 en 10960 y abrimos cortos con tres cullons :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2015)

su hueco esta cerrado señor negro del futuro , el hueco del que me habla :o 

la zona 10600-10620 es la zona desde la que se podria producir un subidon , ahi confluiran la mm200 , la mm50 , la banda baja de bollinger , el 38,2% fibonazi del subidon anterior y una supuesta bajista superada ienso:


----------



## inversobres (11 Mar 2015)

Y el euro sigue hundido, me pregunto hasta donde lo bajaran. A este ritmo en dos/tres sesiones mas lo llevan por debajo de la paridad. Y ademas todo el dinero entrando en el DAX, no imagino la sobrecompra que debe haber ahi, esta en nuevos maximos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> su hueco esta cerrado señor negro del futuro , el hueco del que me habla :o
> 
> la zona 10600-10620 es la zona desde la que se podria producir un subidon , ahi confluiran la mm200 , la mm50 , la banda baja de bollinger , el 38,2% fibonazi del subidon anterior y una supuesta bajista superada ienso:



Esa bajsita que dice, si señor, es donde tengo yo puesto el ojo. Lo que no sé es si le dejaran llegar tan abajo. El gacelismo está con el dedo sobre el buy.


----------



## inversobres (11 Mar 2015)

DAX en 12.000 a finales de semana principios de la que viene.

Seguimos el ritmo de hundimiento del euro, marzo acaba por debajo de la paridad.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Mar 2015)

Los cabrones no quieren bajar hasta donde dijimos. Bueno. No pasa nada. Si tira por lo menos que también tiren las Zelticas y las Grifoles. De las Arcelores de mis nietos ya ni me preocupo.


----------



## inversobres (11 Mar 2015)

Desde octubre el dax ha subido 3000 puntos sin apenas descansos. Tremendo burbujon que estan currando los putos alemanes. Todo el dinero para ellos. Hijos de la gran puta, algun dia lo pagaran con creces.

Ya veras que risas con las importaciones de aqui a unos meses con el puto euro tirado.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (11 Mar 2015)

Pero como el dolar está tan caro terminaremos comprándole todo a Alemania


----------



## inversobres (11 Mar 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Pero como el dolar está tan caro terminaremos comprándole todo a Alemania



Ding!! suena la campana!

Solo ellos quieren ser los productores, el resto seremos consumidores subvencionados viviendo con lo justo ilusos.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2015)

cuanta falta de desconocimiento :ouch:

macd cortado a la baja y estocastico girado a la baja , el ibex puede tranquilamente perder 1000 pipos en cuestion de unas cuantas sesiones , de pararse y girarse al alza , lo haria en los 10600 con objetivo 12200 , ahi lo intentaremos ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2015)

pero en el dax aun no se ha producido un corte a la baja del macd y eso se nota :8:

---------- Post added 11-mar-2015 at 15:46 ----------

como mola el desinflamiento , los bajistas vamos a ganar mucha manteca :Baile:


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2015)

Dax lleva 2000 puntos en 2015, churribex 600.

Cuando el dax se tire un pedo el churribex tendrá cagalera.


----------



## Gransaint (11 Mar 2015)

Recuperando los 11k ... y el guano??


----------



## Krim (11 Mar 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Dax lleva 2000 puntos en 2015, churribex 600.
> 
> Cuando el dax se tire un pedo el churribex tendrá cagalera.



La memoria del burbujito es frágil, pero ese mismo argumento se ha utilizado muchas veces con escasísimo éxito. También en Julio del 2013 la debilidad del Trolibex era "clara en insultante", y ya sabemos como siguió aquello en la vida real.

De todas maneras lo del DAX es ciertamente de chiste. ¡Menos mal que les preocupa muchíiiisimo lo de Grecia hoygan!!
:XX::XX:


----------



## J-Z (11 Mar 2015)

En 2012 no contabas los 5900 por lo que veo, tranqui que los vuelves a ver.


----------



## Krim (11 Mar 2015)

j-z dijo:


> En 2012 no contabas los 5900 por lo que veo, tranqui que los vuelves a ver.



No alcemos las campanas al vuelo. Es cierto que han subido 1.000 puntos desde mínimos, pero hasta ahí les quedan 900 más, y yo diría que tienen que corregir antes.

Porque hablas de los gabachos ¿Verdad? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Norske (11 Mar 2015)

En mi opinión con la subida de hoy el Eurostoxx ya ha cumplido su objetivo de precio, alrededor de 3650, cuando rompió el gran h-c-h invertido formado desde junio-14 a enero-15. 

A ver que sucede en los días próximos.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Mar 2015)

macd cortado a la baja y estocastico girado a la baja pero aun asi lo suben , van a hacer un yunque y martillo :o

lo llevaran nuevamente a los 11250-11300 y entonces caera ienso:

seria una muy buena oportunidad casi sin riesgo , pero hay que dejar que lo hagan , quiza solo quieran marear al personal pa luego sacrificarlo :fiufiu:

un servidor cierra cortos 10960 en 11025 :: en unas cuantas sesiones si todo sale bien , cargaremos cortos .


----------



## chicodelmaiz (11 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> macd cortado a la baja y estocastico girado a la baja pero aun asi lo suben , van a hacer un yunque y martillo :o
> 
> lo llevaran nuevamente a los 11250-11300 y entonces caera ienso:
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo y diez caracteres


----------



## Tono (11 Mar 2015)

Cuidado con la codicia, la inexperiencia y el gusto por el riesgo.


Una historia para no dormir, llena de nombres de acciones muy citadas por los foros :rolleye:


_*El principio es la codicia (la avaricia rompe el saco). Luego, la codicia lleva a la temeridad. La temeridad lleva a la ludopatía, a operar y operar sin parar. Y la ludopatía lleva al lado oscuro de la bolsa: necesidad, desesperación y ruina. Es necesario cortar la codicia y evitar la temeridad para no acabar con problemas económicos y personales más propios de un alcohólico o de un ludópata que de un inversor.

Algunos entran a bolsa ya directamente con la idea de hacerse ricos, pero esto no es lo normal (salvo en épocas de burbujas). Lo habitual es que uno entre en bolsa con la idea de hacerse inversor, pero como no entiende, se mete en los foros a informarse. Y aquí empieza el problema: en los foros no se habla de buenas empresas con PER bajo y buenas perspectivas, sino de empresas que han subido mucho, con altísima volatilidad, y con unos beneficios (si los hay) que para nada justifican los precios que se pagan por ellas. Las típicas empresas de foros han sido, por orden cronológico (aprox.): Telepizza, Terra, Zeltia, Picking Pack/Service Point, Sogecable, Jazztel, Tafisa, Avanzit, Urbas, Inmocaral, Montebalito, Astroc, Fersa... todas ellas registraron calentones estratosféricos, para acabar cayendo más del 90% en la mayoría de los casos!!

Una vez que la pobre oveja descarriada (el inversor novato) se ha metido en la empresa de moda, es probable que en un corto plazo registre fuertes beneficios; un 15% en un mes, por ejemplo... claro que al final no se lo saca, porque no supo vender a tiempo, como le ocurría a Josera15. Pero muchos, en vez de acojonarse de ver lo fácil que se puede perder, piensan que ahora ya saben, y que a la próxima sabrán salirse a tiempo. Y en ese momento, ya han dejado de ser inversores, y han pasado a ser especuladores (y además, novatos): carne de cañón. Claro, pillan cuatro años buenos de bolsa seguidos, y les va bien (o muy bien). Pero luego llegan las vacas flacas, y en vez de usar stop-loss, como especuladores que son, promedian a la baja como si fueran inversores. El desastre está servido: Has entrado en el lado oscuro de la bolsa!!...*_


InversiÃ³n, especulaciÃ³n, ludopatÃ­a y ruina - Rankia - INVERSIÃ“N, ESPECULACIÃ“N... y cosas mÃ­as


----------



## h2o ras (11 Mar 2015)

Sean esplendidos y pongan estrellas de vez en Cuando lessshes ! 
que asin no hay quien suba
el señor *inversobres* esta exento de poner mas estrellas, que ya le a quitado bastantes.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (11 Mar 2015)

No ponemos estrellas q llega inversobres y nos pone de retrasados y subnormales para arriba xD


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelilas 

cargados largos en 11040 con bajo apalancamiento


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Mar 2015)

¿Y el Sabadell? ::



> Banco Sabadell estudia la compra del británico TSB por 2.400 millones
> 
> Leer más: Banco Sabadell estudia la compra del británico TSB por 2.400 millones - elEconomista.es Banco Sabadell estudia la compra del británico TSB por 2.400 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Robopoli (12 Mar 2015)

@Ponzi,
Imagino que andarás liado pero si tienes oportunidad échale un ojo a los fondos de Altair. ¿Que te parecen? Hasta donde se es un equipo gestor pequeño que trata de mantener la capitalización de sus fondos baja para poder gestionarlos bien. Son de corte defensivo pero aún así las rentabilidades son bastante buenas. 
Si estas entre nosotros y puedes oírme haz una señal o algo 
Saludos!


----------



## chicodelmaiz (12 Mar 2015)

No se arranca el jodío ni para arriba ni para abajo Zzzz


----------



## Tono (12 Mar 2015)

Brókers, CFDs, apalancamiento, gacelillas inexpertas y codiciosas que se creen las más listas de la pradera... la ruina está asegurada.

¿Qué dice la CNMV australiana sobre CFDs, apalancamiento y creadores de mercado?







_*Tal es así que la ASIC, es decir, "la CNMV australiana", menciona en su sitio web oficial que las apuestas con CFDs tiene más riesgo que las apuestas de caballos o los casinos, ya que mientras en las apuestas de caballos y casinos solo se puede perder lo apostado, con los CFDs puede perder hasta su casa. ¿Cómo? 
Imagine que mañana el mercado abre un 5% más abajo. Si usted va apalancado hasta los dientes, es probable que pierda su cuenta y que además le deba mucho dinero al "broker"...que no es su amigo y le hará pagar.*_


¿quieren saber algo más?

*La realidad aún es peor: no existe un mercado de CFDs, ni siquiera el que ellos teóricamente fabrican. Por supuesto, es tan increíble que no se puede creer. Ellos, sí, le dan contrapartida en una apuesta sobre que algo suba o baje. Pero ¿usted qué piensa? ¿qué ellos cubren su riesgo yendo al mercado de futuros a cubrirse ante la eventualidad de que usted gane? 

No me haga reír. Los CFDs son el producto estrella para las personas más inexpertas que llevan poco tiempo en los mercados. Y como saben eso, saben que las probabilidad de que cada uno de sus clientes pierda todo su dinero en unos meses, es cercana al 100%. Sí, casi 100%. Directamente, esperan sentados a que el novato que usa estos instrumentos se arruine hasta quedarse con todo su dinero. La comisión no es el beneficio de estos "brokers". El beneficio de ellos es su pérdida. El "broker" ni es su amigo ni un intermediario neutral como debería ser un broker decente. Estos "bucket shops" son directamente su peor enemigo y si ha operado con CFDs le puedo asegurar que le están timando sistemáticamente.*

Olvidénse de brókeres, CFDs y Market Makers.
Siempre hay formas más inteligentes de perder el dinero.








Puede ser interesante leer el siguiente enlace. :rolleye:

¿Qué broker elegir para operar? (II) "Las bucket shops" y los CFDs - Ferrer Invest


----------



## Blink (12 Mar 2015)

#Tono: Como anécdota: Por aquí uno que hizo sus "pinitos" con CFD's allá por finales del 2013, exclusivamente sobre bitcoin y a través de avatrade. 

Después de 1 mes de "entretenimiento", con un capital ingresado de 600€ y habiendo sacado unos 160€ limpios decidí retirarme principalmente por dos motivos: que como bien dicen en el artículo había "sospechosas" caídas del servidor y barridas de stop-loss en momentos puntuales del día y sobre todo, el gigantesco spread que le metían a la cotización. Hablando de memoria, si en el mercado (MTGox antes de quebrar era el subyacente) se movía en la horquilla 510 - 520$, la "no-comisión" podía ser de 2 o 3$ a su favor :ouch:


----------



## Tono (12 Mar 2015)

Voy a ser sucinto, sencillo y casero, y hablaré de lo que nunca te dirán sobre los CFD,s ni comercialmente ni en ningún cursillo como no te espabiles tú en averiguarlo: 

Aunque en teoría hay dos tipos de CFD,s, en la práctica el que manejan estas casas no posibilita que tus ordenes al mercado sean efectuadas por tí como titular, sino que son ejecutadas por el intermediario como titular. Eso implica que tanto si tú compras o vendes, esas órdenes se harán en el mercado, pero tu no poseerás ninguna acción de Realia en caso de que compres, ni estarás vendido de acciones de Realia en caso de que vendas (Realia por citar un valor, vale Montebalito, Natra, o lo que queráis, cuanto más volátil e ilíquido, mejor). 
Quien si estara comprado o vendido sera el intermediario. Con lo cual TU lo unico que tendrás juridicamente es un contrato con el intermediario que en caso de suspensión de pagos, insolvencia o intervencion de ese intermediario te dejará con el culo al aire pues no tendrás ningún activo que poder reclamar sino simplemente un contrato que en esos casos dejan facilmente de ser cumplidos. Esta diferencia jurídica lo que implica,y nunca se dira, mas bien al contrario, es que quien esta financiando al intermediario eres TU, y no el a ti, pues tu no tienes nada, ningún activo a financiar. Ellos juegan basicamente con el saldo total de clientes de un valor. Si no tienen clientes comprados, al no tener acciones del valor, suspenden la Venta de CFD,s. Y también llevan un sistema contable que les permite que los saldos de ingresos y pagos por los contratos comprados y vendidos les permita actuar a mercado con las garantias que piden y pagan. Cuando hay un desfase, venden a mercado si les falta dinero independientemente de que el cliente cierre o no su posición comprada, ya que el cliente lo que tiene con ellos es un contrato, una entelequia, de ahi que se den casos en que el intermediario de la impresion de que vaya claramente a mercado contra el cliente, cuando esa no es la razon principal de que actúen así. Van contra el cliente por sistema, ya que juridicamente este paga cuando se pone al alza por un activo que no esta adquiriendo, por tanto por desinformación esta haciendo el tonto, y no es que le estén estafando, es que no esta suficientemente informado ¿ de quién es la responsabildad ?. Recientemente ha habido un par de juicios en USA sobre el tema y le han dado la razon a los clientes. 

Luego esta lo de las horquillas. Ahí te obligan a comprar y vender al precio que el intermediario quiera. Si no fuera un agente activo en el mercado... pero siéndolo.... otra vez el cliente haciendo el tonto. Y de esos porcentajes del 2-3 y hasta 8% que he visto, vive cualquiera. 

La gran estafa de los CFD,s - Invertia Foros


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

mantenemos largos hasta el vencimiento trimestral , desde mi refugio en la via lactea solo observamos verdes prados :Baile:

11200 o 11500 seran el final del camino , quiza tengamos un bonito HCH en construccion ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Mar 2015)

Veo mis grifoles muy excitadas. Estoy pensado pillarme unas pocas más. Veremos como cierra hoy.

Saludos.

Sólo pedirle al mercado que se adapte, aunque sea por un día, a los deseos del señor jato. Está en el paro y el dinero le vendría bien para alimentar a la camada.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (13 Mar 2015)

Eso, que suba y luego para abajo


----------



## Robopoli (13 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Brókers, CFDs, apalancamiento, gacelillas inexpertas y codiciosas que se creen las más listas de la pradera... la ruina está asegurada.
> 
> ¿Qué dice la CNMV australiana sobre CFDs, apalancamiento y creadores de mercado?
> 
> ...



No hace falta irse tan lejos y esta ya tiene solera:
*La 'CNMV europea' advierte: los CFD pueden costarle la ruina*
La 'CNMV europea' advierte: los CFD pueden costarle la ruina

Por desgracia parece que no se hace pedagogía suficiente y siguen entrando gacelas a paladas jugándose los cuartos que no tienen. Hay una industria potente detrás que además está muy arraigada en internet que es su medio natural. En fin... darwinismo financiero puro y duro pero no está de más repetir el mensaje de cuando en cuando. 
Si con eso se evita la quema del alma de una proto-gacela algo se habrá hecho.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2015 at 11:52 ----------

Esta tarde posible apreciación del dolar si los datos PPI americanos son "buenos".

Hoy he leído un newsletter interesante donde comentaban lo paradójico que era que países como Brasil hablaran hace 5 años de "guerra de divisas" acusando a USA de debilitar deliberadamente su moneda para perjudicar a los BRICs y asociados y hoy estén rezando para que pare su subida y no les hundan su economía. Parece que la paridad con el Euro es un hecho. Habrá que ver que ocurre si EEUU como está previsto empieza a subir los tipos. Va a ser interesante


----------



## Tono (13 Mar 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> No hace falta irse tan lejos y esta ya tiene solera:
> *La 'CNMV europea' advierte: los CFD pueden costarle la ruina*
> La 'CNMV europea' advierte: los CFD pueden costarle la ruina
> 
> ...



Todos las CNMV ''avisan''... incluso la española.
La gracia es que la australiana compara los CFDs directamente con apuestas.
En UK sin ir más lejos las ganancias obtenidas de estos ''derivados financieros'' pagan los mismos impuestos que las ganancias del juego, ya que se consideran apuestas directamente. 
Recordemos que los CFDs, las posiciones cortilargas y demás patulada, son elaborados por ''creadores de mercado'' que hacen de contraparte (lo que viene a ser que son la banca del casino).

Y la banca siempre gana. 
Gana porque...
- primero porque tiene las estadísticas a su favor
- las órdenes de venta además no se pueden ejecutar siempre que el 'inversor' quiere
- el apalancamiento que hacer saltar la cuenta del tontorrón de turno también juega en contra del apostante
- y además... además... ellos crean el mercado sabiendo dónde están los SL para hacerlos saltar y llevarse la comisión limpia de polvo y paja...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Mar 2015)

Entro, digo que las anarosas están otra vez lo debajo de dolar y me voy.


----------



## Krim (13 Mar 2015)

11.900 del DAX tocados. Corregidme si me equivoco pero los tíos van camino del mejor trimestre de la historia. Bueno, no se si el mejor, pero el más alcista


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Mar 2015)

se acabo la semana pezkeñines , mantenemos largos y esperamos gap al alza para el lunes , el QE todo lo puede :Baile:

ya sabeis sobrevivid al finde , ustedes tienen buenos deseos para un servidor y un servidor lo mismo :o


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2015)

Entro, veo que no hay boobs. Saludo y me piro.
Disfruten las plusvis (Y el pisco) Jato ¿Te han llamado del IMEN para algun curso de bolsa?


----------



## h2o ras (13 Mar 2015)

Venga, y *QE* no falten los Boobs:







---------- Post added 13-mar-2015 at 17:57 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> Entro, veo que no hay boobs. Saludo y me piro.
> Disfruten las plusvis (Y el pisco) Jato ¿Te han llamado del IMEN para algun curso de bolsa?



Lo siento llego con retraso por los Bobs :ouch:

---------- Post added 13-mar-2015 at 18:29 ----------

Bueno esta ya en serio:
*Feliz viernes !*


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Mar 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> Venga, y *QE* no falten los Boobs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A tope alcista

---------- Post added 13-mar-2015 at 19:17 ----------

http://media.giphy.com/media/9prhjkMUSphtu/giphy.gif

ved-de


----------



## chicodelmaiz (13 Mar 2015)

El lunes ya sube fijo 

El Ibex 35 pierde el 0,5% semanal: hay peligro de mayor corrección - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tono (13 Mar 2015)

La CNMV arremete contra los CFD: dice que el 75% de los inversores pierde dinero | Mercados | Cinco Días

CFDs.

La CNMV ha realizado este análisis ante la proliferación, en los últimos años, de entidades y plataformas de internet que se han centrado en la comercialización de este producto complejo y arriesgado entre inversores minoristas. Asimismo, estas empresas realizan campañas de publicidad en las que se suelen primar los aspectos positivos del producto frente a la información sobre el carácter complejo de un instrumento que no es adecuado para todos los inversores.

*El 75% de los inversores en contratos financieros por diferencias (CFD, por sus siglas en inglés) pierde dinero.* 
Esa es la conclusión que se extrae de un análisis que la CNMV ha realizado de los resultados individuales obtenidos durante casi dos años (desde el 1 de enero de 2012 hasta el 31 de octubre de 2013) por los 8.000 clientes de las entidades más activas en la comercialización de este producto complejo con una cuota de mercado superior al 85%. 

Los CFD son productos complejos que se caracterizan por su elevado riesgo y cuyas pérdidas pueden superar lo invertido debido al efecto multiplicador que produce su apalancamiento. Por su elevada volatilidad requieren un seguimiento constante y al no tratarse de un instrumento estandarizado y ser negociado de forma bilateral, el provee-dor puede aplicar sus propias condiciones y comisiones.

Del estudio, cuyas conclusiones se han publicado hoy en el Boletín Trimestral de la CNMV, se extrae que *la pérdida media por inversor en las empresas analizadas asciende a 3.300 euros, siendo de más de 5.000 euros de media por inversor en alguna entidad* y llegando a ser en algunos casos concretos superiores al millón de euros. 
Ese nivel de pérdidas produce una elevada rotación en este tipo de clientela ya que, aproximadamente, la cuarta parte de los clientes realizan operaciones sólo durante uno o dos meses, abandonando después esta operativa... con el culo bien rojete y la sensación de que los han robado de la forma más tonta :rolleye:

:vomito::vomito:
Cada vez que leo estas cosas y recuerdo a gente que pasaba por aquí, con más multinicks que pelos en el culo, presumiendo de sistemas infalibles y miles de operaciones exitosas realizadas,me dan ganas de vomitar.
Vaya gentuza.
:vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## egarenc (13 Mar 2015)

yo sigo con mis iberdrolas, enagases y bmeses jeje


----------



## bertok (14 Mar 2015)

Game over

https://www.moodys.com/research/Moo...JhdGluZyBOZXdzX0FsbF9Fbmc=~20150312_PR_320617

"We expect industry earnings to drop 6%-8% over the next year or so," says Vice President -- Senior Analyst, Anna Zubets-Anderson in "Changing Outlook to Negative as Earnings Come Under Added Pressure." "All North American miners will be challenged by current conditions, but lower-rated US met coal producers including Arch Coal Inc., Alpha Natural Resources Inc., Patriot Coal Corp. and Walter Energy Inc. will be the most vulnerable."


----------



## Tono (14 Mar 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Fuera de los CFDs pierde el 98% de la gente; en los CFDs hay más listos que en el mercado de acciones.



Entre esos listos seguro que tú no estás, pájaro.
La cantidad de tonterías que llegan a escribir estos multinicks tocacojones. :vomito:
Vaya gentuza.


Hablemos de bolsa y pasando de los trolacos hiperactivos de arriba... la patulea de las decenas de miles de posts.

Voy a explicar unos simples conceptos para que queden muy claros.

*Los peligros de ir corto*

Como cualquier operación en bolsa, el ir corto tiene sus riesgos y dado el carácter de la operación, estos merecen ser seriamente considerados:


*El interés:* cuando se opera a corto en bolsa, el bróker nos cobrará un interés sobre el saldo de la operación debido a que es una cuenta marginal.

*Los dividendos*: si una acción paga dividendos mientras estáis cortos en ella, hay que darle ese dinero al legítimo propietario que no sabe que el bróker nos ha prestado sus acciones. Ese dinero lo tendremos que desembolsar nosotros.

*Exprimir al corto:* imaginad que pensáis que una acción va a bajar y os ponéis cortos en ese valor. De pronto sube y su legítimo propietario decide venderlas para realizar beneficio. Resulta que el bróker puede, legitimamente, obligaros a devolverle las acciones que vendísteis a un precio más bajo y ahora tenéis que devolver más caras. De ahí el nombre: exprimir al corto.

*No hay límite:* una acción puede bajar hasta cero, pero no hay límite de subida. Si estáis cortos y las acciones empiezan a subir, no hay límite a las pérdidas que se pueden tener. El bróker os exigirá que aumentéis el margen hasta que decidáis comprar y realizar pérdidas.

Como podéis ver, el ir corto puede acabar con todo nuestro dinero enseguida. 
*Pensad que con los cortos hay límite para las ganancias (valor 0 de la acción en la que te has puesto corto) pero no para las pérdidas.*


----------



## juanfer (14 Mar 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Game over
> 
> https://www.moodys.com/research/Moo...JhdGluZyBOZXdzX0FsbF9Fbmc=~20150312_PR_320617
> 
> "We expect industry earnings to drop 6%-8% over the next year or so," says Vice President -- Senior Analyst, Anna Zubets-Anderson in "Changing Outlook to Negative as Earnings Come Under Added Pressure." "All North American miners will be challenged by current conditions, but lower-rated US met coal producers including Arch Coal Inc., Alpha Natural Resources Inc., Patriot Coal Corp. and Walter Energy Inc. will be the most vulnerable."



Los inversores en carboneras tardaran en recuperar el dinero, si lo recuperan.


----------



## paulistano (14 Mar 2015)

juanfer dijo:


> Los inversores en carboneras tardaran en recuperar el dinero, si lo recuperan.



Por aquí había unos cuantos que iban hasta las trancas.

Son lecciones que da la bolsa/vida, y salvo casos concretos vienen bien.

Es cuando se empieza en esto de la bolsa y se ven revalorizaciones del 200%....como se es novato no se sabe el desenlace, y al empezar en el mercado la cantidad invertida es pequeña.

Yo lo aprendí con sniace y avanzit, y por suerte no metía el volumen de pasta que meto ahora, otro los aprenderían con terra...hace poco con codere....ahora ANR....en fin....el que no se haya llevado una hostia del mercado que levante la mano.


----------



## egarenc (14 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Por aquí había unos cuantos que iban hasta las trancas.
> 
> Son lecciones que da la bolsa/vida, y salvo casos concretos vienen bien.
> 
> ...



paulis, yo me lleve con Imtech ::, y desde aquel momento solo miro precio, PERs y RPD's de empresas buenas, y a hacer trabajar el interes compuesto de nuestro amigo Einstein.


----------



## Tono (14 Mar 2015)

Lo que pasa es que todos nos creemos que nosotros somos muy buenos, y somos del 5% que triunfa especulando, y no del 95% que palma... ¿Por qué?

Porque leemos muy buenos foros/blogs/webs, y nuestros gurús favoritos nos dicen lo que hay que hacer para ganar.
Porque tenemos tremendos conocimientos de AT.
Por orgullo y ego, estulticia al fin y al cabo.


Es una pena leer a esa gente, coforeros que vete tú a saber como están psicológicamente, que describen como operan continuamente a lo ludópata, abriendo y cerrando varias posiciones diarias a lo loco (según ellos por AT, según el sentido común haciendo el imbécil)... o entrando y saliendo de valores continuamente 'ciñendo' SL para que los echen antes. 

En otras palabras. 
Adictos. 
Enfermos. 
:S

El principio es la codicia (la avaricia rompe el saco). Luego, la codicia lleva a la temeridad. La temeridad lleva a la ludopatía, a operar y operar sin parar. Y la ludopatía lleva al lado oscuro de la bolsa: necesidad, desesperación y ruina...


----------



## ... (15 Mar 2015)

Muy bien, Tono, gracias por la masterclass.

Ahora háblanos sobre la definición de ser un cansino.

Pesao!


----------



## Tono (15 Mar 2015)

Señor Don '*...*' ¿qué pasa? ¿tiene algún interés en los brókeres que se publicitan aquí? Sí, justo al lado de dónde escribimos, en esos preciosos banners de inversiones milagrosas. :rolleye:
Si le molesta que hablemos de bolsa e inversiones, váyase a dar la murga a otro lado, yo me ciño a la temática del hilo.:fiufiu:

Continuemos hablando de las plataformas de trading, estafadores de mierda, con CMs infiltrados en los foros... personajillos sin moral que animan a la gente a ser desplumada fingiendo maravillosas posiciones cortas y CFDs ganadores. :vomito:


Veo por aquí mucho perdido con lo de los creadores de mercado. Vayamos por partes.

Cuando ''inviertes'' con, en o desde plataformas de *CREADORES DE MERCADO* lo que en realidad haces es que *APUESTAS DIRECTAMENTE CONTRA ELLOS*. 
*Lo que tu ganas, LO PIERDEN ELLOS. Lo que tú pierdes, LO GANAN ELLOS*.Normalmente no cubren su posicion en el mercado. Simplemente te dan contrapartida sabiendo que la mayor parte de los pequeñines palman dinero.

Su beneficio principal es la inmensa horquilla, que siempre es mayor que la del mercado y en caso de necesidad les permite cubrirse incluso con beneficios. Por eso pueden cobrar menos comisión. Porque compensan con creces con la horquilla de precios.
Ademas, y dado que las ordenes no van directamente a mercado, aqui si que se pueden producir fluctuaciones raras en el precio. Y de hecho se producen. La mayor parte de los pequeños inversores pierden pasta por si solos. Pero estos, que conocen perfectamente tu posición y tus stops, se encargan de ayudarte a que lo hagas mas rapido. Operar con ellos es meterse voluntariamente en la boca del lobo pues estas mostrándole tu posición exacta y tus planes a alguien cuyo beneficio consiste en que tu pierdas.


----------



## OvEr0n (15 Mar 2015)

Yo estoy deacuerdo con Tono. Pero a partir de los 18 se nos supone mayoria de edad. Si uno se vuelve loco en bolsa es su responsabilidad.


----------



## Tono (15 Mar 2015)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Yo estoy deacuerdo con Tono. Pero a partir de los 18 se nos supone mayoria de edad. Si uno se vuelve loco en bolsa es su responsabilidad.



Allá cada uno con su dinero. Cada quién es cada cuál.

Evidentemente en un hilo de bolsa y gatos no hay que hablar sólo de lo que se puede ganar y de la maravillosa rentabilidad de nuestros aciertos. Hay mucho que comentar sobre lo que lo que se puede perder, tema que sé que interesa a los foreros de bien. Y por supuesto no interesa para nada a esos desgraciados que pululan por los foros buscando pardillos a los que desplumar. Esa gentuza vomitiva.
Los riesgos no están sólo en el propio mercado, si no también en sus agentes... que desde luego no siempre, por no decir casi nunca, son gente honesta y honrada.

Y qué decir de las plataformas de trading que se publicitan por doquier, es increíble. Con sus CMs multinicks a sueldo, fingiendo ser inversores exitosos y con una visión para ver ganacias futuras pasmosa. Sí, esos que traen a los foros nombres como ANR, Imtech, Codere, Montebalito, Quabit... 

Un ascazo. :vomito:

Pues eso, hoy que no hay mercado debatamos sobre esos peligros de los que debemos estar precavidos. Creo que es interesante el tema y tú, estimado coforero y coforera, seguro que sabes algo sobre este mundillo.:rolleye:


----------



## OvEr0n (15 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Allá cada uno con su dinero. Cada quién es cada cuál.
> 
> Evidentemente en un hilo de bolsa y gatos no hay que hablar sólo de lo que se puede ganar y de la maravillosa rentabilidad de nuestros aciertos. Hay mucho que comentar sobre lo que lo que se puede perder, tema que sé que interesa a los foreros de bien. Y por supuesto no interesa para nada a esos desgraciados que pululan por los foros buscando pardillos a los que desplumar. Esa gentuza vomitiva.
> Los riesgos no están sólo en el propio mercado, si no también en sus agentes... que desde luego no siempre, por no decir casi nunca, son gente honesta y honrada.
> ...



Creo que lo importante es saber lo que comentas. Sabiendo las trampas y engaños que nos rodean nos puede ayudar precisamente a sacar algún beneficio. Eso si, aqui nadie se va a hacer rico. Ahora en el foro de inversiones hay unos cuantos multinicks calentando valores. Cada cual que aprenda y actue en consecuencia. SI alguien sabe metodos infalibles para ganar dinero no lo iba a estar aireando a los cuatro vientos.


----------



## Tono (15 Mar 2015)

Así estaría ahora la cartera que personalmente me parecía podría ser interesante comprar a principio de año.
Una inversión de 140600€ (...14060€...1406€, cada uno que la adapte a su bolsillo) repartida equitativamente en los 4 valores de la tabla. 
El SAN a día de hoy cotiza a 6,426 pero hay que sumarle 0,144€ de dividendo acumulado.










Spoiler



El mes pasado comenté que una cartera modesta pero interesante podía ser...



Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Evidentemente no voy a aconsejar a nadie sobre cómo y dónde invertir este año nuevo...
> ...pero por si a alguien le interesa, si se hubiera comprado el día 16/12/2014 (el IBEX tocó los 9900) este paquetito de acciones de valores que yo considero ''seguros'' para gestionar durante el 2015, hoy creo no estaría mal posicionado:
> ...




Pese a que el mundo se está hundiendo por culpa del crudo, Draghi, Grecia, el dólar, la deuda pública etc... hoy esa cartera está así:







Lo único que le afecta negativamente ha sido la ampliación de capital del SAN, si bien casi está superada.


----------



## ... (15 Mar 2015)

Eres tonto hasta la hora del almuerzo y después todo el día...


----------



## h2o ras (16 Mar 2015)

Buenos Dias tengan ustedes !


----------



## inversobres (16 Mar 2015)

inversobres dijo:


> DAX en 12.000 a finales de semana principios de la que viene.
> 
> Seguimos el ritmo de hundimiento del euro, marzo acaba por debajo de la paridad.



Punto, set y partido. 

Vamos por donde se preveia.

Game over, y seguimos con la marmota. Que bonito.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Mar 2015)

Buenos y Zélticos dás. ¡Nos vamoooos!


----------



## inversobres (16 Mar 2015)

USA esta acompañando mas que otros dias la subida de hoy. El pepinazo del dax puede ser considerable en tal caso. Solo saben subir en 150 puntos.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (16 Mar 2015)

El lunes con plusvalías se hace menos cuesta arriba


----------



## Norske (16 Mar 2015)

Impresionante el dax.... de 9400 a 12000, un 27,6% en 10 semanas

y en 5 meses de 8350 a 12000, un 44%


----------



## inversobres (16 Mar 2015)

Norske dijo:


> Impresionante el dax.... de 9400 a 12000, un 27,6% en 10 semanas



Es tremendo, y Carpatos diciendo que los 12.000 duros y tal. A mi no me parecen tantos, ademas visto lo visto con el SP y las QE, las resistencias ya no son tales y los analisis pierden valor.

Mi opinion?? QE = subida perpetua, todo lo demas es romperse la cabeza a lo tonto.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (16 Mar 2015)

Cuando la bolsa empiece a descontar que se acaba el Qe esto va a ser una masacre


----------



## Norske (16 Mar 2015)

Estaría bien que, con el hueco dejado en la apertura del Dax, pudiera cerrar la sesión como un doji o un cuerpo negro y dejar una bonita (y contundente) señal de vuelta para los próximos días


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ya tenemos gap de agotamiento , al cierre de la sesion cargamos cortos con to lo gordo :Baile:

chaval , quieres un cuerpo negro ? tu tienes que hablar con pandoro


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Mar 2015)

Norske dijo:


> Impresionante el dax.... de 9400 a 12000, un 27,6% en 10 semanas
> 
> y en 5 meses de 8350 a 12000, un 44%



y desde 2009 se ha TRIPLICADO y ahora mismo en maximos historicos 8:


----------



## inversobres (16 Mar 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> y desde 2009 se ha TRIPLICADO y ahora mismo en maximos historicos 8:



Pero eso va a ser el pan de cada dia. Repito que solo hay que fijarse en el SP en los ultimos 5 años. Y sin QE sigue haciendo lo mismo.

Estan devaluando tan rapido la divisa que cada dia vale menos el indice.

Hoy tiene pinta de llegar a 12.100 sin problemas, desde la apertura no ha parado de subir ni un momento, siempre punto a punto hacia arriba.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Mar 2015)

El DAX no sube sólo por el QE. La clave está en la caida en el eurodolar, que beneficia a las empresas exportadoras, pricipalmente alemanas.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (16 Mar 2015)

Pero la caida del eurodolar es por el QE


----------



## inversobres (16 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El DAX no sube sólo por el QE. La clave está en la caida en el eurodolar, que beneficia a las empresas exportadoras, pricipalmente alemanas.



En serio?tu mismo te has llevado la contraria en una linea.

---------- Post added 16-mar-2015 at 12:03 ----------

Rompiendo los 12.000, dicen por ahi que el siguiente peldaño anda en 12.160. Veremos a ver. 

No descarto yo a estos sobrepasando al Dow a finales de año. Han jodido la capacidad de importacion de todos los paises perifericos en su beneficio exportador. QE para ellos y unicamente para ellos, y luego decian que no.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Mar 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Pero la caida del eurodolar es por el QE



Si, claro. Pero en un principio se suponía que serían los bancos y las empresas endedudadas los grandes beneficiados del QE, y resulta que son las empresa exportadoras.

Ojo, el euro dolar no solo baja por el QE europedo, sino también por el fianl del QE usano y los próximas subidas de tipos de la FED.


----------



## Blink (16 Mar 2015)

inversobres dijo:


> Es tremendo, y Carpatos diciendo que los 12.000 duros y tal. A mi no me parecen tantos, ademas visto lo visto con el SP y las QE, las resistencias ya no son tales y los analisis pierden valor.
> 
> *Mi opinion?? QE = subida perpetua, todo lo demas es romperse la cabeza a lo tonto*.



A esa conclusión he llegado yo también. Van a estar dándole a la maquinita de imprimir billetes durante un huevo de tiempo a ambos lados del charco. Cuando no sea uno, será el otro. Y ya lo de pagar la deuda y que la gente tenga algo más de dinero en el bolsillo lo dejamos para otro siglo :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (16 Mar 2015)

Siguen sin parar los alemanes. Quien le echa un pulso a los 12.100 en un par de horas?


----------



## Krim (16 Mar 2015)

Yo no se lo echaría por ahora. Para la subida que están teniendo, no se ve la fuerza que uno esperaría de unos máximos tan histéricos. 

Ojo, aún pueden "retroceder para tomar impulso", y follarse los 12.100, los 12.200 y lo que le pongas por delante. Pero por ahora no me convencen.


----------



## Krim (16 Mar 2015)

Va, venga, me juego 50 puntitos al DAX, que parece que hay cierta flojera. Luego vuelvo por el owned.


----------



## Tono (16 Mar 2015)

Más claro agua. 

Cárpatos, como siempre brillante, explica de forma magistral la descorrelación entre dólar y mercados.









> Según se comenta en el artículo EEUU es el segundo país del mundo que más importaciones realiza. En 2014 desde la UE importó casi 450.000 millones de dólares. Y sólo exportó 277.000.
> 
> Pero lo más interesante del artículo, es cómo las multinacionales americanas que venden fuertemente en la eurozona, se están protegiendo contra la caída del dólar. Y todo ello a través de fuertes emisiones de deuda en euros. Si el euro se recupera pagan con sus ingresos en euros, si el euro sigue cayendo están muy bien cubiertos.
> 
> ...



Situación intradía. Un paseo por los efectos del dólar y sus correlaciones


----------



## h2o ras (16 Mar 2015)

*Vueling ofrecerá wifi de alta velocidad en vuelo en sus nuevos aviones | Economía | EL PA*

Si quieres que tu chiringuito funcione, ofrece algo susceptible de gustar a la gente, y a ser posible que los otros no ofrezcan


----------



## Tono (16 Mar 2015)

Krim dijo:


> Va, venga, me juego 50 puntitos al DAX, que parece que hay cierta flojera. Luego vuelvo por el owned.



Mejor que volver a por el owned pásate por estas páginas. 
Harás amigos y te darán buenos consejos.
Todavía estás a tiempo. :ouch:


Jugadores Anónimos







LUDOPATIA,










> La ludópatia puede aparecer cuando al realizar operaciones estas te generan diversas sensaciones
> 
> – Al abrir una operación: ansiedad y nerviosismo. La incertidumbre que nos genera el riesgo adquirido nos sume en un nerviosismo que nos impide pensar con claridad. El tener una posición abierta hace que no podamos pensar en otra cosa y que no nos despeguemos de la pantalla.
> 
> ...



El trading puede acabar en ludopatÃ­a | Squeeze The Market


----------



## inversobres (16 Mar 2015)

Ale, a recoger owneds. Mis 12.100 rotos.

Carpatos, no tienes ni puta idea de nada, estas arruinando gente INUTIL DE MIERDA.

Siguiente, 12.160 para hoy.


----------



## Tono (16 Mar 2015)

Por más que se avise sobre los chiringuitos de CFD's siempre pasa lo mismo.


La CNMV interviene la sociedad de valores Interdin: las cuentas de los clientes, congeladas - Bolsamania.com

*La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores acaba de intervenir la sociedad de valores Interdin, especializada en la operativa con futuros, divisas, opciones y CFDs y que pertenece a Banco Madrid.*
Así lo han confirmado desde Interdin a Bolsamanía hace unos minutos. “La CNMV nos acaba de llamar hace media hora y nos ha dicho que estamos intervenidos. Hemos operado con normalidad durante los últimos seis días, pero la CNMV nos acaba de confirmar que estamos intervenidos”.
Interdin es una sociedad de valores muy popular entre los inversores minoristas españoles, ya que permite operar con futuros, opciones, divisas y CFDs y cuenta con una larga trayectoria.
*Pero hasta nuevo aviso, los clientes ya no podrán operar con su plataforma y tampoco retirar el dinero de sus cuentas.*


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Mar 2015)

Decía esta mañana no se qué de las zeltiñas, pero joder con mis grifoles.

---------- Post added 16-mar-2015 at 16:13 ----------

Hablando del tema de las CFDs y todo eso, yo creo que hay que invertir TÚ dinero, nada más. No pedir prestado ni apalancarse ni nada raro. Y en bolsa, solo una parte. Un porcentaje que no debería ser más de 30% de tus ahorros totales. Y de esa inversión en bosa, hay que diversificar. Y si tu capital es escaso para diversificar hay que trabajar con Fondos de Inversión o ETFs. Y si no pudes, pues no puedes y ya está, no pasa nada.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (16 Mar 2015)

Lo que no se puede tampoco es andar llamando a la gente ludópata y más en un hilo al que nos metemos para leer y escribir opiniones sobre la evolución del ibex, no sobre lo que opine un tío acerca de la conducta de otro que apenas conoce...


----------



## inversobres (16 Mar 2015)

Tenemos claro el que el AT por desgracia carece de valor ya. Otra supuesta resistencia a la mierda, 12.200 al cierre.

Y encima semana de vencis.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (16 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Por más que se avise sobre los chiringuitos de CFD's siempre pasa lo mismo.
> 
> 
> La CNMV interviene la sociedad de valores Interdin: las cuentas de los clientes, congeladas - Bolsamania.com
> ...



Lo primero que se me ha venido a la cabeza al ver la noticia es tu nick... tus post de estos días atrás....


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Mar 2015)

cerramos largos 11040 en 11135 :baba:

abrimos cortos , no hay fuelza en el ibex , debe cerrar el gapsito antes de volver a atacar los 11200 ienso:


----------



## OvEr0n (16 Mar 2015)

Menuda resaca llevan las sacyres... Ni verdeando el ibex hoygan.


----------



## inversobres (16 Mar 2015)

12.200 rotos... ya no doy credito. 300 puntos de subida, mas los 100 del vienes, mas los 200 del miercoles-jueves...

En cuatro dias suben mil puntos al ritmo.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Mar 2015)

Lo del corralito de Banco Madrid está siendo épico. Toda la vida se ha dicho que los fondos están fuera del balance de los bancos, que ante un corralito mejor tenerlo en activos que en depósitos, blablabla y que ocurre ahora? Pues que la gente que tiene fondos en Banco Madrid no puede tocar un pavo. Va a ser interesante el desenlace porque desde luego si la cosa no sale como debe lo siguiente será mover la pasta destinada a inversión fuera. ¿Donde? Pues ni idea pero algo habrá que buscar con más garantías que los bancos patrios y ya me jode.


----------



## Blink (16 Mar 2015)

inversobres dijo:


> Tenemos claro el que el AT por desgracia carece de valor ya. Otra supuesta resistencia a la mierda, 12.200 al cierre.
> 
> Y encima semana de vencis.











---------- Post added 16-mar-2015 at 17:05 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Lo del corralito de Banco Madrid está siendo épico. Toda la vida se ha dicho que los fondos están fuera del balance de los bancos, que ante un corralito mejor tenerlo en activos que en depósitos, blablabla y que ocurre ahora? Pues que la gente que tiene fondos en Banco Madrid no puede tocar un pavo. Va a ser interesante el desenlace porque desde luego si la cosa no sale como debe lo siguiente será mover la pasta destinada a inversión fuera. ¿Donde? Pues ni idea pero algo habrá que buscar con más garantías que los bancos patrios y ya me jode.



Pues todavía no me había dado cuenta de eso ::

Qué coño hacemos con los dineros? Bancolchón? :ouch:


----------



## OvEr0n (16 Mar 2015)

El QE enterito al DAX de cabeza


----------



## Tono (16 Mar 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Lo que no se puede tampoco es andar llamando a la gente ludópata y más en un hilo al que nos metemos para leer y escribir opiniones sobre la evolución del ibex, no sobre lo que opine un tío acerca de la conducta de otro que apenas conoce...



Me parece que de sentido del humor andas más bien corto (espero que no lo estés también en acciones)

Como Krim ha gastado la broma de jugarse 50 puntos del DAX, *porque se entiende claramente que es una broma*, yo le sigo el juego con lo de la ludopatía. :XX:

...apostar- ludopatía... ¿lo pillas?  a ver si nos damos cuenta que esto es internet y aquí estamos para pasar un buen rato

Yo no juzgo personas, hablo de los riesgos de la bolsa y de los delincuentes (como lo son los del Banco de Madrid, parece más que evidente) que se dedican a ''estafar'' a la gente con CFDs y demás derivados en plataformas de trading online. 
También hablo del riesgo de sobreoperar y convertirte en un ludópata arruinado, caso mucho más común de lo que os podais imaginar.

Si alguien se da por aludido en lo de la delincuencia o ludopatía ya no es mi problema. Ni tampoco mi intención.:fiufiu:

No hace falta que nadie me dé las gracias por ser un eye-opening.:bla:


----------



## burbufilia (16 Mar 2015)

Una pregunta, bolseros

Hay burbuja de bonos, eso está claro

El miedo que tengo es que la nueva relación euro-dólar hará petar esta burbuja, razón por la que lloverá sangre

La liquidez se aparca de mala manera en bonos soberanos, cuyo riesgo no se corresponde en absoluto con su rentabilidad (burbuja, vaya). 

Llega USA y sube tipos, aparte de que el $ actúa como reserva de valor: efecto expulsión de Europa hacia USA. USA pilla los fondos como si no hubiera mañana, ya se devolverá esa deuda con $ devaluados en el siguiente QE, quizá en 2017. 

Mientras, en Europa el emperador está desnudo. No hay particulares que financien los burbuestados. Los estados se financian por el circuito impresora BCE - banca privada - deuda pública, y ahora directamente impresora - deuda pública.

La salida es inflación disparada, depreciación mucho más fuerte que la actual y default soberano

Es hora de salir de activos en euros y esperar para un escenario a dos años vista?


----------



## Tono (16 Mar 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Lo del corralito de Banco Madrid está siendo épico. Toda la vida se ha dicho que los fondos están fuera del balance de los bancos, que ante un corralito mejor tenerlo en activos que en depósitos, blablabla y que ocurre ahora? Pues que la gente que tiene fondos en Banco Madrid no puede tocar un pavo. Va a ser interesante el desenlace porque desde luego si la cosa no sale como debe lo siguiente será mover la pasta destinada a inversión fuera. ¿Donde? Pues ni idea pero algo habrá que buscar con más garantías que los bancos patrios y ya me jode.



Me parece que el problema del corralito está en que Interdin tenía todo el dinerillo en una cuenta omnibus...:ouch::ouch:

Los fondos y las acciones no son nominales sino a nombre del broker. :abajo:

Lo dicho, chiringuitos.

Y añado, lo que son fondos de inversión del propio banco son considerados activos del banco y por lo tanto se liquidan en caso de quiebra. Cuando tú inviertes en ellos lo que haces es comparar una participación en el mismo, casi como en el caso de las cuentas omnibus de los brókeres.

Lo que son nominales son las acciones, de las cuales los bancos sólo tienen la custodia (por la que te cobran) y no pueden ser objeto de corralito en caso de quiebra del banco.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Me parece que el problema del corralito está en que Interdin tenía todo el dinerillo en una cuenta omnibus...:ouch::ouch:
> 
> Los fondos y las acciones no son nominales sino a nombre del broker. :abajo:
> 
> Lo dicho, chiringuitos.



Las acciones de valores internacionales están en cuentas omnibus en el 99% de los brokers incluidos los bancos "serios".
Aún así se supone que por ley están en apuntes donde está reflejado fielmente qué cosa pertenece a quién y a efectos legales es como si fuera nominativo.
Otra cosa es que se hayan saltado también la ley en esto y tengan los apuntes en servilletas pero lo dudo. 
El principal problema con este caso lo veo en que papá Estado ha bloqueado los reembolsos de los fondos de Banco Madrid. Se supone que bajo ningún concepto se deberían usar esos fondos como activos del banco dentro de el concurso de acreedores porque simplemente no son propiedad del banco pero no deja de generarme cierta inquietud como comprador de fondos que los hayan bloqueados. Lo dicho: Veremos como acaba la película de terror pero ojo con los precedentes que se pueden generar.


----------



## Tono (16 Mar 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Las acciones de valores internacionales están en cuentas omnibus en el 99% de los brokers incluidos los bancos "serios".
> Aún así se supone que por ley están en apuntes donde está reflejado fielmente qué cosa pertenece a quién y a efectos legales es como si fuera nominativo.
> Otra cosa es que se hayan saltado también la ley en esto y tengan los apuntes en servilletas pero lo dudo.
> El principal problema con este caso lo veo en que papá Estado ha bloqueado los reembolsos de los fondos de Banco Madrid. Se supone que bajo ningún concepto se deberían usar esos fondos como activos del banco dentro de el concurso de acreedores porque simplemente no son propiedad del banco pero no deja de generarme cierta inquietud como comprador de fondos que los hayan bloqueados. Lo dicho: Veremos como acaba la película de terror pero ojo con los precedentes que se pueden generar.




Se supone, se supone... 










Aparte del hecho de que los brókeres, legítimos dueños de las cuentas omnibus ya que están registradas únicamente a su nombre, prestan estas acciones para las posiciones cortas, sin que se enteren sus incautos dueños, ganándose un pico por ello a costa de las gacelillas. 
¿Y si el que las pide prestadas no las devuelve? De nuevo quiebra y se come el marrón el tonto de turno.

---------- Post added 16-mar-2015 at 18:49 ----------

Riesgos específicos de custodia - Los sistemas de tenencia indirecta, como son las cuentas globales, pueden llevar asociados riesgos específicos de custodia, como por ejemplo el derivado de la insolvencia del titular de la cuenta global:

*En los supuestos de insolvencia o quiebra del titular de la cuenta global pueden darse limitaciones para que los inversores finales (el Cliente) ejerciten derechos de separación o que se les reconozcan como propietarios de valores y no como meros titulares de derechos de crédito frente al titular de la cuenta global.*

Asimismo, *en caso de insolvencia del subcustodio*, con el oportuno inicio de procedimientos de insolvencia y/o el nombramiento de administradores o liquidadores pueden aparecer las situaciones que se describen a continuación:

Retrasos en la ejecución de las órdenes que comporten una movilización de los activos depositados.
Pérdida parcial de los valores depositados o repercusión de costas en el supuesto de que los activos efectivamente mantenidos por el subcustodio fueran insuficientes para hacer frente a las reclamaciones de los clientes o el subcustodio se viera inmerso en procedimientos concursales.
Otro riesgo es el relativo a posibles fraudes o apropiaciones indebidas que pudiera realizar algún intermediario de la cadena de custodia en las diferentes cuentas globales que existieran y que propiciara, debida a dicha actuación, la pérdida parcial o total de los instrumentos financieros registrados en las mismas.


Spoiler



Riesgos legales - En este ámbito el riesgo está referido, básicamente, a la identificación de la normativa aplicable a los derechos del titular final de los instrumentos financieros y, por ende, a la forma en que quedan protegidos sus intereses:

Se tendría, por un lado, que identificar la ley que regiría su posición jurídica y, por consiguiente, la determinación de la naturaleza de sus derechos y el régimen de disposición de los mismos. En estos sistemas de cuentas globales, la cadena de anotaciones puede atravesar una pluralidad de ordenamientos jurídicos desde el país del Emisor hasta el país del inversor final. El problema y el riesgo consiste en identificar qué Ley de entre todos los países sobre los que atraviesa la cadena de custodia rige los derechos del titular final, careciéndose, en algunos de los casos, de una respuesta normativa clara, previsible y apropiada a este problema.
Una vez identificada la ley aplicable, se puede dar el riesgo que dicha ley no ofrezca una protección sustantiva previsible y adecuada a los intereses del titular final.
Riesgos operacionales - Hay determinados riesgos operacionales ocasionados por la utilización de cuentas globales, por ejemplo los derivados de operaciones que, como sucede en numerosos mercados extranjeros, exijan ajustes periódicos de las garantías o pagos de liquidaciones diarias de pérdidas y ganancias o, en general, la entrega de cantidades, periódicamente, a las entidades encargadas de la compensación y liquidación o contrapartida central de cantidades periódicamente. El inclumplimiento de un solo inversor puede originar perjuicios para el conjunto de los titulares de valores o instrumentos financieros depositados en esa cuenta global, ya que puede que el titular de la cuenta global no tenga fondos suficientes para aportar los importes en efectivo o en valores que se requieran a los mercados o a las contrapartes, de tal manera que, sin tener voluntad incumplidora ni conocer siquiera quién es el incumplidor, el resto de titulares reales de la cuenta global acaban teniendo que responder o sufrir las pérdidas derivadas del referido incumplimiento.



https://www.cajastur.es/conozcacajastur/infolegal/info_cuentas_globales.html


----------



## Norske (16 Mar 2015)

se aproximan curvas...

El Dax sube un 2,24% y el Vdax-new, el indice de volatilidad de las opciones del Dax, en vez de desplomarse, suben nada más y nada menos que un 9,67%

Lo mismo aunque algo más moderado para el Eurostoxx: el índice sube un 1,38% y el V2tx sube un nada despreciable 3%

Vamos hacia días de montaña rusa, atense los cinturones.


----------



## bizc8 borracho (16 Mar 2015)

¿Cuántos clientes tiene Interdin... ?


----------



## paulistano (16 Mar 2015)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Menuda resaca llevan las sacyres... Ni verdeando el ibex hoygan.



Desde que presentó resultados esta aguantando si bien anda metido en canalillo bajistilla que si lo sigue va a dar a los 3,90....aproximadamente. 

Yo sigo dentro con una mitad vendida en 4,10....desde 3,44 llevo mucho margen... Tranquilidad y si pierde los 3,90 igual me planteo salir.... Que esta el ibex muy alto.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Se supone, se supone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La gente de Interdin tendrá que ir entonces al fogain y por lo que parece la gente con fondos también como Banco Madrid se declare insolvente. Su P.M. ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Mar 2015)

bizc8 borracho dijo:


> ¿Cuántos clientes tiene Interdin... ?



JEJE. En este caso me parece que lo importante no es cuantos son sino quienes son.

Buenas idas.

Ojo. La bolsa no siempre sube.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

atentos al cierre del gap en el eurostoxxx50 y el probable apoyo del ibex en el central de bollinger ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2015)

Cerramos cortos 11135 en 11090 y abrimos largos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cerramos cortos 11135 en 11090 y abrimos largos con tres cullons :no:



:::::::: ¿Pero no habíamos quedado que hay que esperan al IBEX en 10500/10600? La bajista y las bolingers y no sé qué más.


----------



## paulistano (17 Mar 2015)

Orden compra en sacyr.... 3,904....a ver si se cruza....


----------



## Durmiente (17 Mar 2015)

Dentro de BBVA a 9,05

Ayer me salí de SAN con ganancias del 5% aprox


----------



## Topongo (17 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Orden compra en sacyr.... 3,904....a ver si se cruza....



::
Pero tu no ibas a salir? ::

Si vuelve a los 3,4 vuelvo a entrar


----------



## Krim (17 Mar 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> ::
> Pero tu no ibas a salir? ::
> 
> Si vuelve a los 3,4 vuelvo a entrar



Espérate que vienen curvas y a saber donde la llevan, igual tienes tu deseo XD. Los yankis ayer dejaron una pinta chungísima y hoy prometen fiestah.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2015 at 14:43 ----------

Jodo, pensar que ayer palmé 50 pipos en el DAX y hoy ver esto. Ais...si es que hay que tener paciencia para que se le pase la tontería al mercado.


----------



## xavik (17 Mar 2015)

And Q€ Breaks The Spanish Stock Exchange...


----------



## Claca (17 Mar 2015)

Hola,

Hace la tira que no me paso por aquí, pero para ilustrar lo último comentado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-has-hecho-hilo-calopez-11.html#post12938673







Pull al punto de ruptura y gran verticalidad, como la mayoría de terceros.


----------



## Krim (17 Mar 2015)

¡Fiesshtaaaaa! Venga, vamos a animar esto aunque no sea viernes


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2015)

segun mis calculos quedan una o dos sesiones mas de subidas , ultimo ataque a los 11200-11300 y ostion que te crio ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (17 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> segun mis calculos quedan una o dos sesiones mas de subidas , ultimo ataque a los 11200-11300 y ostion que te crio ienso:



Puede ser, puede ser...

Pero me da la impresión de que los 11200 - 11300 están más bien próximos...

(Espero)

---------- Post added 17-mar-2015 at 16:46 ----------




Krim dijo:


> ¡Fiesshtaaaaa! Venga, vamos a animar esto aunque no sea viernes



Hay días en que lo rojo no me gusta.

(Opino)

---------- Post added 17-mar-2015 at 16:59 ----------

Desde luego, as bolsas están bailando en una baldosa.

Mucho subir, mucho bajar... pero los americanos han subido un 3 y pico por ciendto desde que pasaron por primera vez los 2000 puntos (cosa que sucedió hace ya 7 meses)

Y el IBEX otro tanto (o peor).

Lo dicho: bailando en una baldosa, sin salirse.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Mar 2015)

despues de unas rayas , MV se desdice , preparan un subidon en el ibex , doble suelo estocastico en un par de sesiones , cruce de macd al alza nuevamente y a por los 12200 , advertidos quedais :no:


----------



## paulistano (17 Mar 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> ::
> Pero tu no ibas a salir? ::
> 
> Si vuelve a los 3,4 vuelvo a entrar



Debería subir a 4 a partir de mañana... Si baja más de lo que está..... Me salgo. 

A 3,40 es mucha bajada.... No jodamos.... Jajaja

3,60


----------



## J-Z (17 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> despues de unas rayas , MV se desdice , preparan un subidon en el ibex , doble suelo estocastico en un par de sesiones , cruce de macd al alza nuevamente y a por los 12200 , advertidos quedais :no:


----------



## burbufilia (17 Mar 2015)

xavik dijo:


> And Q€ Breaks The Spanish Stock Exchange...



Sacar conclusiones por un día en rojo del 1 y poco %..telita los zerohedge


----------



## Topongo (17 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Debería subir a 4 a partir de mañana... Si baja más de lo que está..... Me salgo.
> 
> A 3,40 es mucha bajada.... No jodamos.... Jajaja
> 
> 3,60



Con sacyr nunca sabe amijo... por si acaso orden en 3,5 

desde topongotalk


----------



## Tono (17 Mar 2015)

Sobre el análisis técnico, los crecepelos y demás mentiras y cintas de vídeo.








Los gráficos de AT no son más que los retrovisores del coche. Conducir hacia delante mirando al retrovisor es cosa de locos, y te la pegas a la primera. Lo normal es que el caso acabe en siniestro total.

Los gaps, salvo el que tiene el gato debajo del rabo, no tienen por qué cerrarse. Todo eso es vender crecepelos y el desodorante definitivo que las vuelve locas.
Todos los libros de análisis técnico son humo y estupideces. Su mejor uso es como papel higiénico.

Evidentemente, una vez tiradas las rayas si no miras al retrovisor pero miras las nubes (HCH, doble techo… ) te la pegas igualmente, por supuesto. Es como tirarse del avión sin paracaídas.

Si no tienes otro argumento para invertir, más que el AT vas fino, Rufino.

El análisis técnico no es más que una herramienta que proporciona ciertas pautas que han sido "dadas" como válidas sin el más mínimo rigor científico. Pautas en la que gran cantidad de analistas del mercado han otorgado su confianza ante su incapacidad de entender o explicar la realidad económica o las consecuencias de un fenómeno en particular. 
Y, como por suerte para el análisis técnico, hay más incapaces que capaces, el análisis se autocumple en ocasiones. No demasiadas, las mismas que el burro consigue tocar la flauta.

Me falta por escuchar o leer a un analista técnico que, después de un movimiento inesperado de un valor, no esgrima razones para justificar la lógica de tal vuelco en dicho valor... aún cuando ese mismo analista aconsejase entrar la semana anterior con sólidos argumentos de análisis técnico, igualmente lógicos, pero de signo contrario.:XX::XX:


----------



## ... (17 Mar 2015)

Este tío es tonto hasta la hora del almuerzo y después todo el día...


----------



## Topongo (17 Mar 2015)

Tono tio, se te va la pinza, no te falta razón en algunas cosas, pero te ayatolizas, te lo digo desde cierto afecto virtual. 
Una cosa es hacer un comentario como robopoli cada x tiempo y otra cosa esto..

desde topongotalk


----------



## Tono (18 Mar 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Tono tio, se te va la pinza, no te falta razón en algunas cosas, pero te ayatolizas, te lo digo desde cierto afecto virtual.
> Una cosa es hacer un comentario como robopoli cada x tiempo y otra cosa esto..
> 
> desde topongotalk



La pinza se te irá a tí. 
Cada vez dudo más de según que foreros a los que no les interesan ciertos temas.ienso::vomito:
Hablar de los riesgos reales de la bolsa es hablar de el aspecto más importante que debe conocer cualquier inversor. *EL MAS IMPORTANTE*. Para eso estamos aquí, para ayudar. 
Y así seguiremos. :rolleye:
Como ya he comentado, sólo a los foreros de bien y con la cabeza bien amueblada, les interesa hablar de riesgos antes que de beneficios. A los que no les interesan los peligros es porque viven de calentar valores y atrapar pardillos o son ludópatas aunque no lo acepten..

El AT y los cursos online o presenciales para formar traders expertos en AT einversión a corto plazo son una de las grandes estafas de la bolsa moderna... ...aunque ahora que lo pienso el Análisis técnico se usa hace más de 20 años y todavía nadie se ha hecho rico con él :XX:
... ni se enseña en las universidades :bla::bla:



Por sólo 500€ te harás un experto y te aconsejan hasta el ordenador ideal para trading. ::abajo:


----------



## Topongo (18 Mar 2015)

Tono , una vez más, está estupendo tener la info, ahí está lo de los CDFs y lo que puede pasar.
Pero tener la misma info cada 4 post y que la forma de expresarla sea una constante falta de respeto para con los foreros que van por A.T. pues no parece lo más adecuado, pareces un ayatola.

Ellos podrán decir que que fundamentales ni que nada, si los que entraron en pescanovas o GOW se han quedado sin un € y si hubieran ido por AT con un stop nada de esto les pasaria...


Dejo ya el tema.


----------



## Tono (18 Mar 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Tono , una vez más, está estupendo tener la info, ahí está lo de los CDFs y lo que puede pasar.
> Pero tener la misma info cada 4 post y que la forma de expresarla sea una constante falta de respeto para con los foreros que van por A.T. pues no parece lo más adecuado, pareces un ayatola.
> 
> Ellos podrán decir que que fundamentales ni que nada, si los que entraron en pescanovas o GOW se han quedado sin un € y si hubieran ido por AT con un stop nada de esto les hubiera pasado...
> ...



Más te vale dejarlo. Eres muy cansino. Deja a la gente opinar libremente, que nadie se mete en lo que escribes tú.
Pescanova y Gowex ¿compradas por fundamental? :XX::XX: Vaya estupidez, menudo descerebrado el que escriba algo así.
Pero que me estás contando pájaro, si ambas empresas eran dos chicharros premium. Pescanova de todos era conocido su endeudamiento y falsedad de la familia propietaria... y Gowex, vamos por favor, Gowex, es el típico valor que una persona con dos dedos de frente no metería ni un céntimo... 
...aunque aquí varios entraron en Gowex :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ya estamos dentro del influjo del vencimiento trimestral , cuidado pues :rolleye:

---------- Post added 18-mar-2015 at 09:15 ----------

Cambiamos largos de vencimiento 20 marzo por largos vencimiento junio y con mas palanca


----------



## Topongo (18 Mar 2015)

Y esto lo dice alguien que entra en BKIA para hacer una jugada 1,17-1,35... por fundamental claro.

Entidad archirrescatada.
Con más pufos que medio ibex y juicios pendientes.
Con beneficios/capitalización ridiculos
Con venta de uno o varios paquetes de mayoritario pendientes.
Que es casi una Penny Stock, vamos un chicharro.
No da dividendo.


Pero eso si, se entró por fundamental y se salió por fundamental. ::




Y pescanova no creo que tuviera mucha más deuda / "beneficios" que FER, otra cosa es que las cuentas no fueran reales.

Seré un cansino y lo que te de la gana pero aquí chicharreas, compras y vendes como cualquiera y a mi me parece estupendo, igual de estupendo que lo que hace cualquier otro según su criterio.


----------



## Krim (18 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> ya estamos dentro del influjo del vencimiento trimestral , cuidado pues :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Perfecto, la señal q necesitábamos. Vía libre para las bajadas 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2015)

tenemos a la mm50 cruzando la mm200 al alza y bollinger estrechandose , los 11200 se romperan y comenzara un rally que nos llevara a los 12200 :Baile:


----------



## Durmiente (18 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenemos a la mm50 cruzando la mm200 al alza y bollinger estrechandose , los 11200 se romperan y comenzara un rally que nos llevara a los 12200 :Baile:



Pero si ayer decías lo contrario no?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2015)

eso es porque el estocastico se ha girado un poco hacia abajo , la trampa exigia que se mantenga girado al alza un par de dias mas :o


----------



## Durmiente (18 Mar 2015)

*empatía*
nombre femenino
Participación afectiva de una persona en una realidad ajena a ella, generalmente en los sentimientos de otra persona.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (18 Mar 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Pero si ayer decías lo contrario no?



MV escribe recto con renglones torcidos, pero vamos, que 12.000 así, ya, sin ningún susto más me sorprendería ver


----------



## Durmiente (18 Mar 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> MV escribe recto con renglones torcidos, pero vamos, que 12.000 así, ya, sin ningún susto más me sorprendería ver



Perdona, pero no entiendo si lo que dices es que SÍ esperas ver los 12.000 o NO esperas verlos...


----------



## paulistano (18 Mar 2015)

Las sacyr de ayer fuera... Hijos de puta como la han tirado con lo bien que ha abierto. 

Me queda otro paquete que va a salir ya


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Mar 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Las rayitas siempre dicen una cosa y la contraria. Igual que MV.



En realidad lo que pasa es que ponemos las rayitas que nos interesan. Es decir, acabamos viendo lo que queremos ver.


----------



## Durmiente (18 Mar 2015)

Alguien dijo por aquí que las sacyr había que esperarlas en 3,40 o así....


----------



## paulistano (18 Mar 2015)

A 3,79X salen las sacyr que me quedan.

Yo voy a lo mío, entretenerme un rato por aquí y fuera...jamás entraré a hacer caso ni intercambiaré un sólo mensaje con gente de la que sospeche que se ha dedicado a hacerse multinicks, insultar de forma muy grosera a foreros (y foreras) con los que yo llevaba años pasando buenos ratos por aquí.

Al final sacamos 10% a Sacyr..podría haber sido más, pero los cantos de sirena de los 4,50 han hecho que sacrificase unas plusvis, pero bueno...a veces sale mal, otras bien...lo importante es el verde!!!

---------- Post added 18-mar-2015 at 10:14 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> Alguien dijo por aquí que las sacyr había que esperarlas en 3,40 o así....




Como si digo yo que a 3,20::

No veo base para decir eso, es más....si va a 3,40 habría roto canal que lleva trabajando meses...8:

Digo yoienso:

PArece que aguanta en los 3,80:cook:


----------



## Topongo (18 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> A 3,79X salen las sacyr que me quedan.
> 
> Yo voy a lo mío, entretenerme un rato por aquí y fuera...jamás entraré a hacer caso ni intercambiaré un sólo mensaje con gente de la que sospeche que se ha dedicado a hacerse multinicks, insultar de forma muy grosera a foreros (y foreras) con los que yo llevaba años pasando buenos ratos por aquí.
> 
> ...




3,40 dije yo pero porque ese canal en Sacyr lo pueden forzar, (en 3,50 anda la mm30 en semanal no?) yo me guio por eso a nada que lo pinchen un un poco... pero bueno en 3,5 creo sobre podría ser buena entrada .
Yo creo que los veremos, en semanal parece que las cosas se están torciendo un poco, también las bajadas han sido con algo menos de volumen.

Respecto a lo de los mensajes, yo también me doy por vencido, a intentar seguir pasandolo bien con los foreros que hemos estado por aquí y sobreviven como soldados de fortuna.

Llevar abertis es posiblemente lo más aburrido del mundo, no se menenan ni por casualidad.


----------



## paulistano (18 Mar 2015)

Rectifico....no rompería el canal....jatostyle diría que los 3,40 se podrían ver el 8 de julio si se respeta la directriz que marcan los mínimos del 14 de noviembre y 16 de noviembre.

Lo que es innegable es que lleva 7 días cerrando en rojo la muy hija de puta


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2015)

Putin afirma que estaba dispuesto a activar armas nucleares en Crimea | Internacional | EL PA

La toma del parlamento de Crimea en Simferópol fue realizada por las tropas especiales rusas en “30 minutos”, dijo el presidente, quien confirmó que en la operación Crimea habían participado los servicios de espionaje del Ejército (GRU) y la Infantería de Marina.

Putin admitió que el GRU había neutralizado el sistema de comunicaciones de los uniformados ucranianos, unos 20.000 en la península. “Controlábamos sus conversaciones [abiertas] y sabíamos de su estado de ánimo”, dijo el presidente. Y refiriéndose a los mandos en Kiev añadió: “Todos intentaban evadir responsabilidades”. Los militares ucranianos en Crimea “se encontraban en una difícil situación”, porque esperaban ordenes de sus jefes. Sin embargo, el general que fue a Crimea a llevarles esas órdenes fue secuestrado y no pudo entregárselas, según cuenta la película.

:fiufiu:

---------- Post added 18-mar-2015 at 11:12 ----------

tremendos borregos , no hay que hacer caso a lo mass mielda , pero resulta que esta vez tenian razon y decian la verdad .

que jodido tiene que estar el mundo cuando los borregos no quieran dejar de serlo , solo quieren ser borregos de otro color :vomito:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (18 Mar 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Perdona, pero no entiendo si lo que dices es que SÍ esperas ver los 12.000 o NO esperas verlos...



xD quizá me pasé con las comas. Digo que me sorprenderia ver los 12.000 sin llevarnos antes algún susto más (bajada)


----------



## chicodelmaiz (18 Mar 2015)

Así no van a dejar que suba el petroleo ni de coña. Me sé de alguien que tiene que estar sufriendo un poco con este tema


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2015)

pasajeros al tren :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (18 Mar 2015)

hija puta sacyr....


----------



## Topongo (18 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> hija puta sacyr....



Aun así la queremos y tal, acción troll donde las haya...


----------



## paulistano (18 Mar 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Aun así la queremos y tal, acción troll donde las haya...



Podría haber sido peor....y que me volase también las otras que estaban a la venta en 3,794.....el mínimo ha sido 3,802:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Una pena...pero no me fío de esta acción, y con cantidades grandes hay que ser muy respetuoso con los sl


----------



## Tono (18 Mar 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Y esto lo dice alguien que entra en BKIA para hacer una jugada 1,17-1,35... por fundamental claro.
> 
> Entidad archirrescatada.
> Con más pufos que medio ibex y juicios pendientes.
> ...



La cantidad de chorradas que se pueden llegar a escribir.
Y quedarse tan pancho. :XX:

Bankia es el banco más seguro de España, tanto como lo es su dueño el estado español. Está totalmente saneado, con los más de 20000M que hemos pagado entre todos, con lo que su quiebra es imposible.
Sí da dividendo. :XX:
Los más de 1000M de beneficios que obtuvo el año pasado, auditados por la UE, son la mitad de lo que ha ganado Inditex, por poner un ejemplo. O el BBVA.
Su único problema es lo que puedan dictaminar los jueces sobre su salida a bolsa, dinero que ya ha provisionado.
Por lo tanto es una empresa que pasa de sobra mi filtro para operar con ella. Por supuesto es una opinión mía particular. Opinión, que sea o no sea certera, me ha dejado unos 12000€ de beneficios netos en menos de un año. :fiufiu:

Me niego a explicar mas cosas, tan básicas y simples, a quien no sabe distinguir una penny stock, de una pescanova fraudulenta o de una empresa saneada al 100%. Lo único que le diría a esa persona es que se mantenga muy lejos de la bolsa. Y si no puede evitarlo, que pida consejo profesional y se aleje de foros y evite pasar tantas horas en internet y todo eso.:rolleye:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (18 Mar 2015)

Lo bueno de los foros es que deja que los sociópatas se desfoguen a gusto y luego no causan daño en la vida real

Estudio revela que los trolls de internet son psicÃ³patas, narcisistas y sÃ¡dicos « Pijamasurf - Noticias e InformaciÃ³n alternativa


----------



## Durmiente (18 Mar 2015)

El otro día me hablaron del Salmo 122 versículo 4.

No leo mucho la Biblia y tal. Pero me hicieron caer en la cuenta del versículo en cuestión.

No entiendo mucho de estas cosas pero, al parecer, hay varias numeraciones.

Me refiero a esta numeración:

Salmo 122: A ti levanto mis ojos


----------



## Tono (18 Mar 2015)

*¿Son los cursos de bolsa y trading una estafa?*

Bueno, la verdad es que no soy nada entusiasta con este tema de la formación en bolsa y trading. Todo lo contrario. Si me fueran a preguntar lo primero que diría es que no hicieran ningún curso. La mayoría estoy seguro que son realmente mediocres (siendo generoso). No digo que no den información valiosa; lo que digo es que para ir a pasar un día entero en alguna sala de algún hotel para que te cobren 300$ o € por un curso de 5 o 6 horas en el que te van a enseñar algo de análisis técnico , y poco más, me parece abusivo. Es desde luego un negocio perfecto para el que lo imparte.

¿Alguien se piensa que le van a enseñar el Santo Grial del trading en uno de esos cursos? ¿Pensáis que alguien os va a enseñar alegremente un modelo en el que podáis ganar haciendo day trading (intradía)? ¿Si los que dan el curso pueden ganar de manera consistente todos los años haciendo trading, qué necesidad tienen de dar dichos cursos?

Cursos como estos podemos verlos en cientos de webs de trading por la red. Esta gente evidentemente no se gana la vida operando en los mercados. El hecho que lo digan mil veces de las más diversas maneras, por activa y por pasiva, por escrito y no escrito, no demuestra nada. Lo mejor de todo es que los susodichos cursos tienen unos precios bastante salados. También vemos como esta gente suele recomendar sus propios libros sobre la magia del trading. Increíble...

Â¿Son los cursos de bolsa y trading una estafa? - Broker Para Comprar Acciones


----------



## Krim (18 Mar 2015)

A su Altísima Cansinidad:

Muchas gracias por la información, ya nos hemos enterado, y no, no hemos ido a ningún seminario de esos de Análisis técnico. Por favor, tome el camino de su Altísima Nocemeidad y váyase como lágrimas en la lluvia. Gracias.


----------



## Durmiente (18 Mar 2015)

Los americanos, que han abierto mal, parece que empiezan a subir algo...


----------



## bertok (18 Mar 2015)




----------



## ... (18 Mar 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Y esto lo dice alguien que entra en BKIA para hacer una jugada 1,17-1,35... por fundamental claro.
> 
> Entidad archirrescatada.
> Con más pufos que medio ibex y juicios pendientes.
> ...




Zas! en toda la boca...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2015)

esto esta a punto de , va a estallar el obus :Baile:


----------



## Tono (18 Mar 2015)

No perdamos de vista lo que de verdad importa. Los valores buenos, con dividendo. Con inmejorables expectativas a largo plazo.

Un +32% desde que la aconsejé, hace sólo 3 meses.

*Inditex sube el dividendo y lanza un plan de remuneración para 70.000 empleados*

Inditex eleva su dividendo al 7,5 % y pagará 0,52 euros por acción - ABC.es - Noticias Agencias

Y otra que no puede hacerlo mejor y hoy se sale. ¿El notición que justifica la subida de hoy y mañana...? la semana que viene hablamos.:rolleye:

*Iberdrola, el mejor consejo de las españolas del EuroStoxx*

Iberdrola, el mejor consejo de las españolas del EuroStoxx - elEconomista.es





... dijo:


> Zas! en toda la boca...



JaJajajajaja, que me parto. *Topongo*, tío, que has descubierto otro puto multinick tuyo.
Os estáis quedando sin artillería multinick con la que acosarme. Ya sabéis por el grupito que lo digo... panda de disabled mentales. :XX::XX: 
...Si al menos tuvierais unas nociones mínimas de bolsa... apuntaos a un curso de trading o algo :rolleye:


----------



## tarrito (18 Mar 2015)

entro ... veo que el marica hijo de puta pierde casi más bilis que aceite ... y me voy
saludossos


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Mar 2015)

la FED no sube tipos y empieza el subidon :baba:


----------



## Krim (18 Mar 2015)

La misma confianza que un pinguino con dinamita. :|

Por cierto, nunca lo había dicho, pero vaya *santísima mierda *de emoticonos que tiene este foro.


----------



## Tono (18 Mar 2015)

*Inditex vuelve a superar a Banco Santander como la mayor capitalizada de España*


Inditex vuelve a superar a Banco Santander como la mayor capitalizada de España. Noticias de Inversión

Para denunciar cualquier estafa por internet, no olvidéis el enlace.

Página Oficial del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía.-Colaboración Ciudadana


----------



## Durmiente (19 Mar 2015)

¿GAP al alza?


----------



## h2o ras (19 Mar 2015)

Buenos dias!
Venga que ya es *Primavera* en el cortingles


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el vencimiento esta a la vuelta de la esquina y el ibex esta a punto de girarse al alza :Baile:


----------



## Durmiente (19 Mar 2015)

Veamos cuánto dura la subidilla esta de hoy o si se consolida ...

En cualquier caso, parece que la cosa sigue alcista con lo que hay que mantener las posiciones (o ir reforzando).


----------



## Tono (19 Mar 2015)

El vencimiento trimestral parece que no quiere consolidar máximos todavía. Paciencia, tal vez en el semestral.


Según DEUTSCHE BANK
*El euro caerá hasta los 0,85 dólares en dos años*

_Deutsche Bank ha pronosticado que la divisa europea cerrará 2015 en la paridad con el dólar, que se situará a mediados de 2016 en niveles de 0,90 dólares y caerá aún más en 2017, hasta los 0,85 dólares, según indican los analistas de la entidad en un informe._

El euro caerá hasta los 0,85 dólares en dos años


Le pediría a los foreros que no citen y hagan caso omiso de los troles multinick que entran solamente a insultar, como el retrasao éste que ya sabéis. 
Ya jodieron el hilo una vez, no se lo permitamos de nuevo. 
...que les den. :vomito:


----------



## Blink (19 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> El vencimiento trimestral parece que no quiere consolidar máximos todavía. Paciencia, tal vez en el semestral.
> 
> 
> Según DEUTSCHE BANK
> ...



Y verás tú la gracia cuando el petróleo vuelva a los 80$ barril (siendo optimistas). Gasolina a 2,50€ / litro :ouch:


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2015)

Blink dijo:


> Y verás tú la gracia cuando el petróleo vuelva a los 80$ barril (siendo optimistas). Gasolina a 2,50€ / litro :ouch:



El poder adquisitivo que vamos a tener en España en la próxima década hará que disponer de coche sea un artículo de ricos.

Todos los gastos de un coche de 20.000 leros proyectados a 10 años supone un gastos mensual de unos 410 leros / mes. Es inasumible para millones, y no pocos, de españoles

No va a quedar otra que transporte público o bici.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2015)

por lo menos conseguiras empleo en el sector del rickshaw :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2015)




----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2015)

cuanto tiempo tonto de la gorra , se le hechaba de menos


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2015)

Jato, ahora que te han largado del currele y con la indemnización eres un minino capitalista con aspiración de gatopalomo, ¿dónde vas a invertir ese dineral?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2015)

aun no le tengo decidido , de momento voy a cogerme unas vacaciones rekall , ya sabes para conocer a la chica de las tres domingas :o


----------



## kemao2 (19 Mar 2015)

Normal, Inditex ya gana como las grandes empresas del IBEX y eso que hace 15 años no era nada. Bueno para sus accionistas y para hacienda que tendría que poner un monumento a esta empresa y a Amancio Ortega. 


Habría que echar a Aliertas, Brufaus, y demás calaña incapaces de generar valor a sus accionistas con las empresas que tienen y que son incapaces de incrementar el precio de sus acciones y los beneficios de sus empresas. 



***************


*Inditex ganó 2.501 millones en 2014, el 5% más, y elevó sus ventas el 8%*


Vozpópuli - Inditex ganó 2.501 millones en 2014, el 5% más, y elevó sus ventas el 8%





Tono dijo:


> *Inditex vuelve a superar a Banco Santander como la mayor capitalizada de España*
> 
> 
> Inditex vuelve a superar a Banco Santander como la mayor capitalizada de España. Noticias de Inversión
> ...


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aun no le tengo decidido , de momento voy a cogerme unas vacaciones rekall , ya sabes para conocer a la chica de las tres domingas :o



cuidado tolai que te meten una shemale y no te das cuen ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2015)

no problemo con la app que convierte el celular en radar de maricones ::


----------



## bertok (19 Mar 2015)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no problemo con la app que convierte el celular en radar de maricones ::



Te hablá leventao en este hilo, no?


::


----------



## Durmiente (19 Mar 2015)

¿cómo véis abertis para entrar?


----------



## Topongo (19 Mar 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿cómo véis abertis para entrar?



Yo la llevo ahora mismo...
De todas formas el fondo que liquidó un 7,5% de abertis ha dicho que en 3 meses no saldrá, yo supongo que seguiremos sin sobresaltos, ninpara arriba ninpa4a abajo esperando. .. Si es para trincar dividendo no lo veo mal... para otra cosa pues poco movimiento. 
Yo creo que voy a quitar 2/3 de lo que llevo sin pena ni gloria y lonotro pa los nietos y dividendo...

Llevo no se si 3 semanas y no he estado mas de un 2% arriba o abajo...
desde topongotalk


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Mar 2015)

se acabo la sesion , mañana vencimientos , pero el subir no se va a acabar , al menos hasta que aparezca un gap de agotamiento


----------



## Tono (19 Mar 2015)

*¿Por qué se arruinan los traders novatos?*

Dice una norma básica de money management que no arriesgues más de un 2% de tu capital en cada jugada. Hagámoslo sencillo, si el riesgo que puedes asumir son 1000€, que es lo que pierdes porque ahí tienes tu SL, no puedes empezar con menos de 50000€. Muchos traders tienen estrategias que podrían ganar a largo plazo, pero son eliminados pronto porque empiezan con capitales claramente insuficientes. 







*“Síndrome Superman”*. 

Se ignora que la especulación a corto plazo con productos derivados es un juego donde lo que unos ganan otros lo pierden. Y los otros, no deben ser obligatoriamente tontos. No deja de sorprenderme como muchos traders novatos creen que pueden vivir de esto, que ganar aquí es sencillo, que se puede ganar un sueldo mensual, etc.
Cuando compras un futuro, quién lo vende puede ser un japonés con años de entrenamiento o un trader de Goldman Sachs. El “síndrome Superman” no quiere pensar en ello. 
Más del 95% de los traders pequeños pierden, pero yo no. Los que pierden son la mayoría, pero yo pertenezco a la selecta minoría de los iluminados. Los traders novatos poseídos por el “síndrome Superman” desprecian, a veces sin saberlo, a los perdedores, los consideran unos mediocres.:rolleye:

Derivado del “síndrome Superman”, tenemos otro de los grandes problemas del trader novato, la *“temeridad inconsciente”*. El riesgo, algo tan esencial en el mundo del trading, es despreciado. Muchos, muchísimos traders novatos entran en el mercado con su dinero sin tener ni idea del riesgo que corren, sin haberlo medido de ninguna manera. El pasaporte al desastre.::

http://www.xtb.es/documents/34054/2...g+14.pdf/e7ae855f-869f-4f0f-a008-eaeeb51990ec


----------



## ... (19 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> *¿Por qué se arruinan los traders novatos?*
> 
> Dice una norma básica de money management que no arriesgues más de un 2% de tu capital en cada jugada. Hagámoslo sencillo, si el riesgo que puedes asumir son 1000€, que es lo que pierdes porque ahí tienes tu SL, no puedes empezar con menos de 50000€. Muchos traders tienen estrategias que podrían ganar a largo plazo, pero son eliminados pronto porque empiezan con capitales claramente insuficientes.
> 
> ...



¿Y ahora haciendo publicidad encubierta de Xtb?

Hay que ver los CM de hoy día lo que se arrastran por 20 cents.


----------



## Tono (19 Mar 2015)

Otro tipo de gentuza que repta por el mundillo barriobajero bursátil, muy fácil de identificar en los foros, es el conocido como:

*El vidente*

Cuasianalfabetos que quieren hacer ver a los demás que poseen un instinto especial a la hora de descubrir las fluctuaciones del mercado ante cambios sociales y económicos de todo tipo. Es posible que hayan estudiado a varios “gurús” y páginas sonrojantes como Zerohedge y crean haberse convertido en uno.

Esto significa que aunque no comprendan realmente los fundamentos reales de las posturas que defienden, hablan de ellas con una seguridad pasmosa, cual pechopalomos en una terracita, que les confiere una autoridad que de ningún modo merecen.

Resultan peligrosos al intentar influir en otros inversores aunque es algo tan común que muchos se anulan unos a otros. Que acierten alguna que otra vez no es complicado y cuando lo hacen se reafirman en su capacidad.

Son foreros de todo pelaje, que se pasan los días prediciendo estallidos de nuevas burbujas y crashes para pasado mañana. Que hacen comparativas de ratios entre cosas que no tienen nada que ver, gráficos de índices que según ellos indican claramente movimientos siderales en ambos sentidos o en ninguno. Son aquellos que a la mínima se convierten en el rey del "ya lo dije yo". 
Lo sorprendente es la cantidad de ellos que hay ahora mismo, porque siempre ha habido alguno, pero tantos todos juntos...:vomito::vomito... y con tantos multinicks :vomito:


----------



## Durmiente (19 Mar 2015)

Sinónimos

chusma, vulgo, canalla, morralla, patulea, populacho, turbamulta, manada, gentuza

náusea, arcada, regurgitación, basca, vómito

iletrado, inculto, ignorante, berzas, palurdo, zote, analfabeto


----------



## paulistano (19 Mar 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Sinónimos
> 
> chusma, vulgo, canalla, morralla, patulea, populacho, turbamulta, manada, gentuza
> 
> ...



y añadiría:

rabia, demencia, estupidez, trastorno, perturbación, alienación, enajenación,

deficiencia, locura, chifladura, chaladuría


----------



## Topongo (19 Mar 2015)

Oigan debemos estar todos los multis de fiesta por aqui ...
Un nick para gobernarlos a todos...


desde topongotalk

Y como me sale de la polla


----------



## Durmiente (19 Mar 2015)

Lo de "chaladuría" es maravilloso....

---------- Post added 19-mar-2015 at 23:19 ----------

Sencillamente


----------



## FranR (20 Mar 2015)

Andaba por otros hilos y me paso a saludar

"Cari me he puesto el gorro de chatear, abre tu la puerta al butanero"







Eso deja tocado a cualquiera y una vía de escape es trollear foros.

Me pido ser multi del pirata y bertok!!!!!


----------



## ... (20 Mar 2015)

Hasta Ane haciendo spam de chicharros.info era menos pesado que el tonto de la gorra...


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2015)

... dijo:


> Hasta Ane haciendo spam de chicharros.info era menos pesado que el tonto de la gorra...



Por "de la gorra"... ¿te refieres al casco de vikingo?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

llegamos al gran dia del vencimiento trimestral , si vemos macd del vix podemos comprobar que hay una gran posibilidad de recortar inmediatamente .

creo que en el caso del ibex , toca un recorte a los 10850 antes de seguir subiendo , asi que hoy cargaremos cortos en lo mas alto :no:


----------



## Tono (20 Mar 2015)

Bueno, se ha alterado la chupipandi multinickera.
Chicos, venga ya pasó, ya está. 
Fuera toda esa negatividad que hoy empieza la primavera.
La estación de las flores, la del amor.

El foro anda un poco revuelto, hace falta paciencia. Paciencia con los trolls, multinicks, guerras pandilleras y divertidas riñas, las más de las veces fruto de malentendidos o exceso de susceptibilidad. Pero otras producto de una agresividad y una búsqueda deliberada del enfrentamiento... 
...agresividad que tal vez nace de un exceso de horas delante del ordenador sobreoperando y jugando a esas mierdas online que os convierten las neuronas en guano y luego el cerebro no da para más.


Vencimiento trimestral. Hoy se deciden muchas cosas.

Tal vez sea buen momento para deshacerse ya de las SAN. 
Recuerdo haber cantado la entrada a 6,09, el día siguiente de la ampliación, justo antes de los 0,144 de dividendo.
La rentabilidad ya es más que buena (y son 11000 acciones, lo que representa un buen pellizco)
¿alguien más está dentro?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Mar 2015)

Buenas. Veo a mis grifoles en 40 euros. Eso no pude ser malo.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 09:04 ----------

Por cierto

Sabadell ampliará capital en hasta 1.606 millones para TSB


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2015)

fijense en el macd , sera fallo de cruce y subidon


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Bueno, se ha alterado la chupipandi multinickera.
> Chicos, venga ya pasó, ya está.
> Fuera toda esa negatividad que hoy empieza la primavera.
> La estación de las flores, la del amor.
> ...



Me salí hace unos días. En 6,522 creo recordar (aunque no estoy seguro ahora mismo)

Ahora estoy en BBVA. Entre a .05


----------



## Tono (20 Mar 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Por "de la gorra"... ¿te refieres al casco de vikingo?




Yo aún no me acabo de enterar muy bien. Debe ser que el Fran se ha hecho de la picha un lío.

Por un lado dice que mi mujer me pone los cuernos con el butanero. 
Por otro lado que soy de condición mariconsona.
Para mí que como es tan trolaco y anda metido en tantos follones, se lía e insulta a todo lo que se menea por si cuela, cuela.

Pobre hombre. Qué calamidad. 
Y con tan pocas luces :S


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2015)

franR se debe haber hecho la picha un llavero , cambio de sexo y tal :o


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (20 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas. Veo a mis grifoles en 40 euros. Eso no pude ser malo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 09:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Entonces debería irse a los dos pelaos no?? 

Sigues con arcelor??


----------



## Tono (20 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> franR se debe haber hecho la picha un llavero , cambio de sexo y tal :o



Bueno, pues entonces retiro lo dicho.

Pobre mujer. Qué calamidad.
Y con tan pocas luces.:S


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2015)

me preocupa , prescinde de su herramienta de trabajo , ahora de que va a vivir :ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Mar 2015)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Entonces debería irse a los dos pelaos no??
> 
> Sigues con arcelor??



Lo de Sabadell ni idea, no lo sigo. Sólo me sorprende que un banquito de mierda patrio quiera comprar un banco en UK. Cosas que pasan

Las arcelores las sigo teniendo, pero tampoco las sigo...:: Para los nietos y eso.


----------



## Tono (20 Mar 2015)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Entonces debería irse a los dos pelaos no??
> 
> Sigues con arcelor??



Lo que debería ser una buena posibilidad de entrada.
La AK se sospechaba, ya que no tiene todo el dinero para la compra del banco inglés.... pero tal vez ya se haya descontado con las fuertes caídas previas. 

Lo dicho, sí merece la pena estar pendientes de su cotización para aprovechar la bajada si se quiere entrar.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 09:35 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> me preocupa , prescinde de su herramienta de trabajo , ahora de que va a vivir :ouch:



¿de las herramientas de los demás?ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2015)

bueno vamos a dejar la mariconada que hay que tradear :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Mar 2015)

El grifolismo en 41 euros. 

Empresa exportadora que se beneficia de la caída del euro por el QE y la inminente subida de tipos en USA, como les pasa a las exportadoras alemanas.


----------



## Tono (20 Mar 2015)

Parece que se ha escapado la oportunidad del Sabadell.

No sé cuantos llevais Iberdrola. Estoy dentro desde los 5,41, esperando con paciencia que rompa los 6,20 con claridad (de momento sólo los tocó una vez). Mi punto de salida sería por encima de e 6,30. Para reenganchar de nuevo al primer recorte que tocara los 5,90.










*El gran cuento chino del Análisis Técnico.*

La gran estafa del AT. Un invento cojonudo para que todo el mundo se abra cuenta y “se piense que está especulando con un criterio sólido y razonado”.

Es el argumento para que el trading no se considere APUESTA pura y dura, y para que la gente pueda decir que “invierte” en bolsa con total seriedad y rigor.:rolleye:

No vale como argumento para justificar la validez universal del AT el típico “a mi me funciona”.
Con ese argumento empírico, yo mismo podría decir que tirando spaghettis al dente contra la pared, determino mis entradas en largo o corto. Y que por tanto el método es válido porque “a mi me funciona”.

Aquí se puede hablar con libertad porque no hay censura. Pero... ¿Qué pasa cuando se dicen estas cosas en según que sitios? (Os aviso para que no vayáis a contar esto a determinados foros)

La primero es que te van a apedrear todos los ilusos que pueblan estos portales. Y la segunda es que te van a banear con la excusa de que eres un Troll que has venido a incordiar.
Tiene toda la lógica ya que puedes ver que el portal lo financian más de una docena de brókers chicharreros. :rolleye:


----------



## Namreir (20 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Parece que se ha escapado la oportunidad del Sabadell.
> 
> No sé cuantos llevais Iberdrola. Estoy dentro desde los 5,41, esperando con paciencia que rompa los 6,20 con claridad (de momento sólo los tocó una vez). Mi punto de salida sería por encima de e 6,30. Para reenganchar de nuevo al primer recorte que tocara los 5,90.
> 
> ...



Solo un apunte sobre el AT. Si realmente funcionase, o fuese tan sencillo como dicen, seria facil modelizarlo y cualqier PC de hace 15 años te haria unas inversiones de puta madre. Pero va a ser que no es tan facil. A mi el analisis tecnico me funciona a posteriori. 

Yo lo que me gusta es encontrarme a un conforero que se mete hasta el tietano el balance de una compañia, que anaice debilidades, pros, contras, evolucion de mercado, etc, etc

Y alguna vez me habeis hecho un poco mass rico, asi que seguire leyendeos, incluso a tono que esta como una chota y al jato.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 11:36 ----------

Pregunta, entre las constructuros, seguis alguna?

Sacyr, FCC, Ferrovial, Acciona, ACS, OHL


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2015)

Cerramos largos con mas palanca 11040 en 11160 y cargamos cortos con tres cullons :no:


----------



## Krim (20 Mar 2015)

Mira que a mi me ha parecido ver ventas estos días, pero nada. Todo a subir por la gracia de Dios. Luego meterán un bajón de 300 puntos en 2 minutos, el gacelerío ultrabajista saldrá a matarse a pajas, y vuelta a empezar. Así no juego :´(


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2015)

a este hilo se viene paj..o de casa :no:


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2015)

¿cómo veis telefónica para entrar?


----------



## LCIRPM (20 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Lo de Sabadell ni idea, no lo sigo. Sólo me sorprende que un banquito de mierda patrio quiera comprar un banco en UK. Cosas que pasan
> 
> Las arcelores las sigo teniendo, pero tampoco las sigo...:: Para los nietos y eso.



Y luego dicen que no hay crédito. Será por pasta.

Dicen los viejos que incluso hubo una vez una constructora que quiso comprar una gran petrolera ....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Mar 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Y luego dicen que no hay crédito. Será por pasta.
> 
> Dicen los viejos que incluso hubo una vez una constructora que quiso comprar una gran petrolera ....



Dicen también que esa contructora llegó a valer 45 euros por acción, y que ahora roza los 4 euros, y que la gente está muy contenta.


----------



## Tono (20 Mar 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Solo un apunte sobre el AT. Si realmente funcionase, o fuese tan sencillo como dicen, seria facil modelizarlo y cualqier PC de hace 15 años te haria unas inversiones de puta madre. Pero va a ser que no es tan facil. A mi el analisis tecnico me funciona a posteriori.
> 
> Yo lo que me gusta es encontrarme a un conforero que se mete hasta el tietano el balance de una compañia, que anaice debilidades, pros, contras, evolucion de mercado, etc, etc
> 
> ...



Mira, la hiena hoy se ha puesto sentimental.
¿o estará cachondón? 

ains, la primavera.... que altera todas esas hormonas reprimidas de no salir de delante de la pantalla en todo el invierno

Ni ladrilleras, ni nada. Espera que el IBEX corrija al menos hasta los 10800. El que no esté dentro desde hace tiempo mejor que no entre pensando en corto-medio plazo. 
Pregúntale a FranR cuando acabe de pintarse las uñas.. Ahora con su intuición femenina a lo mejor da una en el clavo. :XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Mar 2015)

Cuidadito con el IBEX que se escapa.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 13:23 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> Cerramos largos con mas palanca 11040 en 11160 y cargamos cortos con tres cullons :no:



Ahora entiendo...ienso:


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Cuidadito con el IBEX que se escapa.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 13:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Es totalmente hilarante la PM esta,pasa por el maximo de 5 años como si tal cosa...y todo porque estan esperando a que cierre los dichosos cortos. ::

Bullying es poco para definir lo que me estan haciendo aqui (a mi en particular,lo se)


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2015)

Que baño de verde más rico .... ¿no?

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 13:38 ----------

Como pasasen de 9.26 las soltaba....


----------



## Ghost hunter (20 Mar 2015)

Estamos muy verdosos, yo tengo unas enagas en la buchaca ver veremos


----------



## Tono (20 Mar 2015)

El Santander :fiufiu:



FranR dijo:


> Andaba por otros hilos y me paso a saludar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vale, concedido :rolleye:


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2015)

Ciertamente lo del AT esta muy bien a posteriori,ahora donde se pare la subida tiramos una raya nueva y tenemos otra resistencia...hasta que deje de serlo


----------



## Krim (20 Mar 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Es totalmente hilarante la PM esta,pasa por el maximo de 5 años como si tal cosa...y todo porque estan esperando a que cierre los dichosos cortos. ::
> 
> Bullying es poco para definir lo que me estan haciendo aqui (a mi en particular,lo se)



Ten cuidado no vaya yo a abrir unos y nos vayamos otros 100 arriba XD

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (20 Mar 2015)

No se que deciros, sabiendo lo que hemos aprendido en los states y japon, los 14.000 del Ibex estan a tiro de piedra.

Luego vendrá el sufrimiento.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Mar 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> No se que deciros, sabiendo lo que hemos aprendido en los states y japon, los 14.000 del Ibex estan a tiro de piedra.
> 
> Luego vendrá el sufrimiento.



A mí los 14000 me vendrían bien, pero me gustaría ampliar un poco las posiciones y es muy dificil sin una corrección de esas sanas. No hay por donde cogerlo.


----------



## Namreir (20 Mar 2015)

Yo con 14.000 aplaudo con las orejas, pero me da que vamos para alli y sin nada que lo sostenga.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (20 Mar 2015)

Yo tengo OHL, la que menos está subiendo de todas. Vaya inútiles. Poneos a construir algo, coño!! ::

Ha sido un cisne verde ienso:


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2015)

Ya parece que está aflojando un poco el "pánico comprador"...

Dentro de un rato, más.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Mar 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ya parece que está aflojando un poco el "pánico comprador"...
> 
> Dentro de un rato, más.



Se ha roto la resistencia. Hay que cambiar la estrategía que tenía de esperar a 10.500/10.700 para comparar más. En realidad ahora ya no sé que hay que hacer...::


----------



## Krim (20 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Se ha roto la resistencia. Hay que cambiar la estrategía que tenía de esperar a 10.500/10.700 para comparar más. En realidad ahora ya no sé que hay que hacer...::



Yo no me creo mucho esta rotura...es q no veo q vayan con lo gordo, me da q de esta limpian antes de subir. O a lo mejor tanta altura me da mareo y digo chorradas, no se XD

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elpatatero (20 Mar 2015)

Putos esporculadores forraos.


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Mar 2015)

elpatatero dijo:


> Putos esporculadores forraos.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi mad max



Mejor aquí que no especular en pisitos de mierda u otros bienes de primera necesidad. No hacemos daño a nadie. Y invertimos nuestro dinero, ahorrado con sacrificio mientras otros se lo gastaban en putas, cocaína y zulos a 40 años.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Mar 2015)

¿ Y el guano ?...::


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2015)

elpatatero dijo:


> Putos esporculadores forraos.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi mad max



Ya me gustaria poder sentirme aludido por eso )


----------



## elpatatero (20 Mar 2015)

Acabareis pagando la miseria que creais por avariciosos.


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## h2o ras (20 Mar 2015)

Venga que ya Sube, y yo con estos senos euhh digo pelos !


----------



## erpako (20 Mar 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Y el guano ?...::



Hoy cotiza con importante descuento.

Es momento de ir largo de guano.::


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2015)

Otro p'arriba viene...

Ozu mare mía


----------



## Ghost hunter (20 Mar 2015)

Pues como rompa la resistencia de manera clara esto es alcista a corto, medio y largo plazo.


----------



## J-Z (20 Mar 2015)

Últimos pardillos comprando en nada viene el guanazo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Mar 2015)

será en October nengs...feliz Veranuu...


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2015)

Vendidas.Ahora estoy en liquidez

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 15:16 ----------

Intento entrar más abajo de nuevo en BBVA

(Aunque no creo que me entre la orden...)


----------



## Namreir (20 Mar 2015)

yo creo que esto no corrige has el 10.7XX como decis. Es mas, veo enl bono por debajo del 1%.

Recordad japon y los states.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 15:29 ----------

230 puntos se ha comido hoy como si no fuese con el la cosa. 10 mas como este y nos plantamos en 13.6XX


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2015)

Veremos a ver ...


----------



## Namreir (20 Mar 2015)

Joder como anda el patio, pero bueno, como los mercados son racionales, habra una explicacion la nar de racional a lo de hoy. Digo yo.


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2015)

Ahora mismo hay estado de pánico comprador...
Es el momento de esperar ...


----------



## estasi (20 Mar 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Vendidas.Ahora estoy en liquidez
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 15:16 ----------
> 
> ...



como?señor como

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 15:55 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Joder como anda el patio, pero bueno, como los mercados son racionales, habra una explicacion la nar de racional a lo de hoy. Digo yo.



que a Grecia le dan por la face 2.000 millones pa vicio ::


----------



## Namreir (20 Mar 2015)

Solo lo que ha subido hoy el AfrikIbex, como dirua jato, deberia ser esos 2.000 millones de lereles o mas.


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2015)

estasi dijo:


> como?señor como
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 15:55 ----------
> 
> ...



Esi quisiera yo saber

Jajajaja


----------



## estasi (20 Mar 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Esi quisiera yo saber
> 
> Jajajaja



en reboton no hay bajon :no:


el lunes puede jiji


----------



## Tono (20 Mar 2015)

Da gusto levantarse así de la siesta.:Baile:
Y siguen empujando hacia arriba. :Aplauso:

Hoy es de esos días que los que estén dentro deben acordarse del viejo Warren cuando decía aquello de ''...sé temeroso cuando los demás son codiciosos...''

Me está entrando mal de altura con las SAN e IBER.
Madre del amor hermoso el que haya comprando el SAN en mínimos tras la ampliación. Con el dividendo, hoy se lleva más de 1€ por acción.

Yo sólo saco 0,7€.
11000 acciones.

Así, como si ná.


vamos a meditar que hacemos si intentan asaltar los 11400...:fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (20 Mar 2015)

Esto no puede traer nada bueno,

QE==Burbuja ==> Sufrimiento Social

Y lo dice alguien que eata dentro.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 16:27 ----------

Se ha comido los 11 400 como si fuese un minipintxo de angulas con caviar.


----------



## Tono (20 Mar 2015)

Ya se han pulido los 11400

faltaban 40 puntos cuando empecé a escribir el post :ouch:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Mar 2015)

Abril si que siii pero que siii, el Guano se instalara ici...


----------



## Namreir (20 Mar 2015)

11.41XX y subiendo, acojonante.


----------



## Seren (20 Mar 2015)

Típico subidón para hacer efectivas las pérdidas de quien se salió en numeros rojos.


----------



## elpatatero (20 Mar 2015)

Acabaras pagando tus fechorias por avaricioso Namreir.


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## h2o ras (20 Mar 2015)

desde 2010 que no se veian los 11400 ! :rolleye:


----------



## elpatatero (20 Mar 2015)

Usted tambien pagara por sus fechorias.


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2015)

Si señor.... con un par.

Bueno, pues a verlas venir....


----------



## Krim (20 Mar 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> 11.41XX y subiendo, acojonante.



Pues nada, si el mercado dice que P'arribex, pues lo dice. Quienes somos nosotros para llevar la contraria. Pero vamos que conmigo no cuenten para esta subida..


----------



## Tono (20 Mar 2015)

Madre mía el SAN :ouch: 



Seren dijo:


> Típico subidón para hacer efectivas las pérdidas de quien se salió en numeros rojos.




...Tipiquísimo, sí... :bla:

...claro que sí, de lo más habitual esta subida en pleno vencimiento trimestral

...en todas las bolsa mundiales subidas fuertes

...sí, de lo más cotidiano :bla:

...como que por aquí pasen multinicks a decir chorradas a todas horas

...eso también es normal :vomito:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Mar 2015)

me estoy forrando...


----------



## Blink (20 Mar 2015)

Yo diría que esto no deben ser subidas sanas ienso: 







Aunque empiezo a pensar que el azar explica mejor el comportamiento de los "mercados" que cualquier idea mínimamente racional sobre su posible evolución :ouch: 
No "se supone" que esto NO debería estar pasando AHORA?


----------



## Krim (20 Mar 2015)

Blink dijo:


> Yo diría que esto no deben ser subidas sanas ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues eso creo yo, que no debería. Y esa, exactamente esa, es la explicación de por qué está pasando


----------



## Ghost hunter (20 Mar 2015)

Blink dijo:


> Yo diría que esto no deben ser subidas sanas ienso:
> Aunque empiezo a pensar que el azar explica mejor el comportamiento de los "mercados" que cualquier idea mínimamente racional sobre su posible evolución :ouch:
> No "se supone" que esto NO debería estar pasando AHORA?



Para mi es lo mismo que cuando caemos un 3% y el resto de mercados cae un 1%, se le llama volatilidad y tal..... nada fuera de lo relativamente racional, nuestro mercado es más volátil.


----------



## h2o ras (20 Mar 2015)

la proyeccion de subida del ibex con la rotura de hoy, se sale del GRAFICO !  :Aplauso: :


----------



## Blink (20 Mar 2015)

Ghost hunter dijo:


> Para mi es lo mismo que cuando caemos un 3% y el resto de mercados cae un 1%, se le llama volatilidad y tal..... nada fuera de lo relativamente racional, nuestro mercado es más volátil.



Si en realidad no me refería sólo a que el IBEX suba más o menos que los demás, sino al hecho de que suban TODAS a la vez, a ambos lados del charco y sin que parezca que haya cambiado "nada" respecto a ...¿ayer?

Supongo que sí, que en el fondo puede ser simplemente que hay "más volatilidad" de lo normal ienso:


----------



## madrid1882 (20 Mar 2015)

Blink dijo:


> Yo diría que esto no deben ser subidas sanas ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo llevo un tiempo leyendo lo que dicen los "expertos" y creo que en general coincidían en que iba a pasar esto. Se esperaba desde hace al menos dos o tres semanas.


----------



## Ghost hunter (20 Mar 2015)

Blink dijo:


> Si en realidad no me refería sólo a que el IBEX suba más o menos que los demás, sino al hecho de que suban TODAS a la vez, a ambos lados del charco y sin que parezca que haya cambiado "nada" respecto a ...¿ayer?
> 
> Supongo que sí, que en el fondo puede ser simplemente que hay *"más volatilidad"* de lo normal ienso:



Hoy era vencimiento trimestral de futuros........ yo creo que la señal es clara ienso:


----------



## h2o ras (20 Mar 2015)

Esto hay que festejarlo con mas Boobs:


----------



## Blink (20 Mar 2015)

madrid1882 dijo:


> Yo llevo un tiempo leyendo lo que dicen los "expertos" y creo que en general coincidían en que iba a pasar esto. Se esperaba desde hace al menos dos o tres semanas.



Yo el único que "seguía" mínimamente era el SP500... y lo último que estuve leyendo era que se esperaba una corrección hacia los 2020-2030 puntos... nada de subidas a los 2100 :: 

De todos modos, que siga la fiesta!


----------



## madrid1882 (20 Mar 2015)

Blink dijo:


> Yo el único que "seguía" mínimamente era el SP500... y lo último que estuve leyendo era que se esperaba una corrección hacia los 2020-2030 puntos... nada de subidas a los 2100 ::
> 
> De todos modos, que siga la fiesta!



Bueno, cierto, yo me refería solamente al IBEX35. Lo otro ni idea de cómo van las cosas, sólo he leído que habían recomendado más las bolsas europeas que las americanas y que el alemán había subido mucho.

También comentaban, un poco extrañados, que el IBEX se estaba quedando retrasado con respecto a otras bolsas europeas.

En realidad, ya habían empezado a echarle las culpas a Podemos si no subía...ahora que sube será por "las reformas emprendidas"...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Mar 2015)

vaya ::











el lunes tendra que apoyarse en la parte alta de bollinger , ahi saldremos por patas y nos sumaremos al rally , lo gringos hoy se tienen que dar la vuelta


----------



## h2o ras (20 Mar 2015)




----------



## Tono (20 Mar 2015)

Vaya vértigo con las SAN.
Me quedo dentro y no vendo. 
Esperamos. Paciencia. 
Los resultados trimestrales son dentro de nada, luego vienen los dividendos... y la tendencia parece evidente.




Ghost hunter dijo:


> Hoy era vencimiento trimestral de futuros........ yo creo que la señal es clara ienso:



Por fín alguien que habla con un mínimo de sensatez 

Menos mal, no todo está perdido en el hilo. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


*Vencimiento trimestral: “cuádruple hora bruja”. *

Esto quiere decir que habemos vencimiento de opciones y futuros de índices y acciones. Esto provoca un mayor volumen en el mercado y una mayor volatilidad.

Lo que hay que vigilar: El comportamiento de los índices tras el vencimiento del Eurostoxx. Ahí se comienzan a ver las intenciones del mercado para el siguiente vencimiento. 
Normalmente tendremos un movimiento para cerrar donde más convenga (normalmente es un movimiento al alza) y después del cierre del Eurostoxx suele haber caídas para que al final de sesión y durante la sesión de lunes afloren las intenciones reales de cara al próximo vencimiento. Sesión que suele ser de mayor volumen y mayor volatilidad de la habitual.

Pero hoy parece que han adelantado por pura ansia la presión compradora de la sesión del lunes.
Los volúmenes han sido buenos, ganas de acaparar papel por la parte leoncia. 

Queda subida, es lo que mi ignorancia me dicta. :fiufiu:

Si me equivoco soy yo el primero que pierdo. :bla::bla:

Ojo hablo de aguantar los que están dentro para arrascar un poco más. Los que estén fuera que miren e inviten a los cafés, no es momento de entrar en la partida.


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2015)

madrid1882 dijo:


> Yo llevo un tiempo leyendo lo que dicen los "expertos" y creo que en general coincidían en que iba a pasar esto. Se esperaba desde hace al menos dos o tres semanas.



Añade el Oro subiendo un +1,5% ::.

[YOUTUBE]10hsOtkbkDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2015)

No me lo puedo de creer...


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2015)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> En el Idus de Marzo 2015, tenemos al Ibex haciendo un punto de inflexión para irse 5000 points arriba.



Bájate de los metales papel porque lo van a desintegrar.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Mar 2015)

Al final menuda mierda. Las grifoles y la zeltiñas han subido una mierda. Joer...


----------



## Namreir (20 Mar 2015)

Han soltado a la burra y se ha puesto a galopar, pardiez lo que se consigue con unas zanahorias dopadas.

New normal: Deflacion del consumo perpetua, crecimiento artificial de la masa monetaria, y de burbuja en burbuja hasta que el cuerpo aguante.

Objetivente y vista la evolucion del Ibex y de la economua del pais, esto es una burbuja como una puta casa de grande, aqui, en usa y en saturno.

Me voy a cenar con caviar, ciao amigos.


----------



## Durmiente (20 Mar 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Han soltado a la burra y se ha puesto a galopar, pardiez lo que se consigue con unas zanahorias dopadas.
> 
> New normal: Deflacion del consumo perpetua, crecimiento artificial de la masa monetaria, y de burbuja en burbuja hasta que el cuerpo aguante.
> 
> ...



Que aproveche.

Yo me conformo con la langosta.


----------



## paulistano (20 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Al final menuda mierda. Las grifoles y la zeltiñas han subido una mierda. Joer...



Ídem... Cara de lila con sacyr después de haber pensado entrar en sabadell.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Mar 2015)

Sigo apostando por los 6000...animo hamijitos....::


----------



## egarenc (20 Mar 2015)

ibe +33%, BME +34%, Fer +37% PM +30%.....

MDF -23% ::::::


----------



## paulistano (20 Mar 2015)

keinur dijo:


> El domingo bombazo de Podemos en las andaluzas. El lunes ibex -10%.
> 
> Disfruten del finde



Esta descontau lol


----------



## egarenc (20 Mar 2015)

keinur dijo:


> El domingo bombazo de Podemos en las andaluzas. El lunes ibex -10%.
> 
> Disfruten del finde



ojalá chaval, que me toca ir de compras y se me pasa el arróh.


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Esta descontau lol



El pueblo andaluz tiene una ocasión de oro, posiblemente la última.

Espero que estén a la altura o se hundirán en la mierda y la pobreza.


----------



## mpbk (20 Mar 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-luz-llega-a-11450-y-descorcho-champagne.html

en mi hilo ya hay champagne, faltan tetas


----------



## egarenc (20 Mar 2015)

bertok dijo:


> El pueblo andaluz tiene una ocasión de oro, posiblemente la última.
> 
> Espero que estén a la altura o se hundirán en la mierda y la pobreza.



bertok, si no lo has puesto en tono irónico...no seas iluso, serán los de siempre


----------



## Teniente General Videla (20 Mar 2015)

egarenc dijo:


> bertok, si no lo has puesto en tono irónico...no seas iluso, serán los de siempre



Se lo cree, se lo cree.....


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2015)

egarenc dijo:


> bertok, si no lo has puesto en tono irónico...no seas iluso, serán los de siempre



Si no hay cambio después de todo lo robado, masacrado y asesinado, bajemos la persiana y cada uno con su plan individual hasta que el cuerpo aguante.

Tengo algo de esperanza aunque es cierto que no hay mayor pesebre corrupto que el que se aplica en Andalucía.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2015 at 22:49 ----------

Estoy buscando en youtube el acto de cierre de podemos en el velódromo de dos hermanas pero no lo encuentro.

Algún alma caritativa no troll ..........


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2015)

keinur dijo:


> En el mismisimo ABC lo tienes: Miles de personas asisten al mitin de Podemos en el velódromo de Dos Hermanas - ABC de Sevilla
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]kIOb_7dDYac[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (20 Mar 2015)

Debido a mi entorno, no tengo ninguna esperanza en el cambio. 

De acabaran las mayorías absolutas por suerte.... Pero vaya... Que más de lo mismo.


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Debido a mi entorno, no tengo ninguna esperanza en el cambio.
> 
> De acabaran las mayorías absolutas por suerte.... Pero vaya... Que más de lo mismo.



El barco se hunde. La gente ya está saltando por la borda


----------



## paulistano (20 Mar 2015)

Ojo con la abstención.... Mucha gente que por dignidad y moral se ven incapaces de votar a ppsoe votará a ciudadanos debido al bombo que le han dado, alejado del radicalismo de podemos. 

Otra mucha gente, que en su día me decía que iba a votar a podemos.... No lo harán debido a la campaña en contra que le han hecho. 

El voto oculto ppsoe statu quo es enorme. 

Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojo con la abstención.... Mucha gente que por dignidad y moral se ven incapaces de votar a ppsoe votará a ciudadanos debido al bombo que le han dado, alejado del radicalismo de podemos.
> 
> Otra mucha gente, que en su día me decía que iba a votar a podemos.... No lo harán debido a la campaña en contra que le han hecho.
> 
> ...



Es la penúltima oportunidad.

Este país tendrá lo que vote y se merezca. Es hora de hacerse mayores y responsabilizarse de las consecuencias del voto.


----------



## bertok (20 Mar 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Hace falta ser gilipollas para caer en la manipulación brutal que ha habido por parte de los medios y no darse cuenta de la jugada.
> 
> Lamentablemente este país está lleno de gilipollas. Les mean encima y dicen que llueve.



Hay más hijos de puta que gilipollas.

Sabiendo que de lo segundo vamos bien sobrados, imagina de los primeros.

Por eso estamos donde estamos y como estamos.


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2015)

Habria que empezar por poner fin a ese gran error llamado sufragio universal o bien empezar a plantearse que no todos los votos valen lo mismo y empezar a aplicar algun tipo de baremo meritocratico (aunque el mio estuviese en el peloton de los torpes).Igualmente una constitucion que especifique bien clarito donde acaban las competencias del estado (cuanta pasta te pueden quitar,vamos).Lo realmente importante en defininitva.

Como estas cosas no las va a proponer nadie,lo unico fundamental me parece que no vuelva a ganar PP/PSOE,y podemos entre el feminazismo que llevan y que lo que pretenden es justamente mas y mas estado tambien queda descartado.Mi voto para Ciutadans (si voto,claro).


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Mar 2015)

keinur dijo:


> ::
> 
> Otro que no se entera de quién es realmente Ciutadans... :ouch:



Pues nada,dejame aqui una descripcion detallada y ya mañana por la mañana le echo un ojo


----------



## Namreir (21 Mar 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Si no hay cambio después de todo lo robado, masacrado y asesinado, bajemos la persiana y cada uno con su plan individual hasta que el cuerpo aguante.
> 
> Tengo algo de esperanza aunque es cierto que no hay mayor pesebre corrupto que el que se aplica en Andalucía.
> 
> ...



El lunes todo seguira igual, tendremos a susanita y al raton in secula secolorum.

Asi que subidon del IBEX nuevamente.

Los españoles voraran nuevamente PPSOE.

Los españoles se merecen todas las putadas que les hagan

Los españoles se merecen una larga vida de pobreza, sufrimiento y miseria.

Me gustaria equivocarme, pero ...........


----------



## elpatatero (21 Mar 2015)

Gane el pp o podemos al final los unicos que ganan dinero sois los esporculadores de la bolsa, pagareis vuestras fechorias entre terribles dolores.


Enviado desde mi mad max

---------- Post added 21-mar-2015 at 11:09 ----------

Votar es lo mismo que si te obligan a elegir entre meterte un palo o una zanahoria por el culo, ambos son una mierda titeres de la oligarquia financiera ,pablemos no es mas que otro galoso como Felipe Gonzalez.


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Tono (21 Mar 2015)

*Banco Santander presenta una oferta por el luso Novo Banco*

Vozpópuli - Banco Santander presenta una oferta por el luso Novo Banco


Yo creo que alguno de tanto hablar consigo mismo acaba volviéndose medio tarao, si es que ya no lo estaba antes.
Leyendo la cantidad de chorradas que escribe Bertok, decenas de miles de post.... muchos de ellos interaccionando con sus putos multinicks, creando diálogos de mierda, como podemos ver en estas paginas.... 
...leyendo lo que escribe contra todo y contra todos, desquiciado,siente uno hasta lástima.



*LOS NEOPATAS.*

*Se denomina neópata a un usuario de Internet que utiliza este medio para proyectar todo tipo de trastornos, desequilibrios o enfermedades de carácter patológico. 
Sujetos que utilizan la red para expresar su agresividad, tensiones, trastornos neuróticos, trastornos psicóticos, esquizofrenias, delirios, psicopatías que necesitan internet como medio básico de proyección e interrelación.

El retrato de esta pobre gente: solitarios, excluídos, frustrados, depresivos, paranoides y, a la postre, suicidas que un mal día decidieron poner en práctica su rabia destructiva e impartir una suerte de justicia global con un mundo exterior que, a su desquiciado juicio, los había agredido.
Lo mas alarmante es que existe un efecto de contagio en algunas personas con problemas de integración, rencor o afición a la violencia, que puede desencadenar conductas extremadamente violentas y psicóptas en la red.*

Una pena, una pena.

Paciencia y aprendamos a convivir con ellos. :S


----------



## Namreir (21 Mar 2015)

Tono, en serio, echa un polvo y tomate un pintxo con un buen vino, y asi vas dilapidando lo que ganaste ayer.


----------



## Tono (21 Mar 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> Tono, en serio, echa un polvo y tomate un pintxo con un buen vino, y asi vas dilapidando lo que ganaste ayer.



Pero si ya lo hago Namreir, gracias por tu consejo. 
Intento disfrutar de la vida en lo posible y me va bien, qué más puedo pedir.

Pero eso no quita que me preocupe, en mi solidaridad, por gente como Bertok. O por gente como tú, Namreir, como tú... que vemos que escribes este post a la 1 de la tarde, el anterior de más arriba a las 4,30 de la mañana, el anterior a las 12 de la noche, antes toda la tarde dale que te pego, antes toda la mañana... así hasta tener decenas de miles de post de basurilla infecta de negatividad y pesimismo, incluso de ciertos tintes racistas, homófobos y sexistas, si me apuras... 
...entiende pues que nos preocupemos e intentemos ayudar.

...porque doy por supuesto que sois enganachados a los foros y no CMs de mierda que escriben al dictado de vete tú a saber quién...:rolleye:


----------



## tarrito (21 Mar 2015)

alegria, fiesta, primavera, rumbitas :Baile:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOT1uppzD4k


al marica del gorro decirle que tome el solecillo :rolleye:

:XX:


----------



## egarenc (21 Mar 2015)

Monlovi dijo:


> alegria, fiesta, primavera, rumbitas :Baile:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOT1uppzD4k
> ...



Monlovi, cuidadín que este año iberdrola regala una toalla de playa, no tientes a tono que ese elemento puede dar mucho juego.:


----------



## Tono (21 Mar 2015)

egarenc dijo:


> Monlovi, cuidadín que este año iberdrola regala una toalla de playa, no tientes a tono que ese elemento puede dar mucho juego.:



No digo que no pueda dar juego la toalla, egarenc. 
Aunque más juego es el que dan la panda esta de casposos asustaviejas, los que hacen de diviertemonas en el hilo. :XX:
Me parto con ellos y sus multis, vaya panda de rancios. 



Me alegro de las rentabilidades que has comentado en FER, BME e IBER, todas un 30% casi nada .... y lo a gusto que se duerme con valores así.
Me arrepiento de haber vendido las BME a 33,75 :´(, me la han vuelto a jugar, ahora ya no hay quien les hinque el diente.


Por cierto el Santander este año ha regalado una mantita de viaje, muy chula también.


----------



## tarrito (21 Mar 2015)

:XX:


----------



## egarenc (21 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> No digo que no pueda dar juego la toalla, egarenc.
> Aunque más juego es el que dan la panda esta de casposos asustaviejas, los que hacen de diviertemonas en el hilo. :XX:
> Me parto con ellos y sus multis, vaya panda de rancios.
> 
> ...



las BME las llevo a 29, y me planteo promediar al alza, creo que todavía tienen recorrido,los volumenes de neogciacion van a seguir subiendo...veremos. Respecto al San, me jodio tanto el tema de la ampliación que me las quité de encima.::


----------



## h2o ras (22 Mar 2015)

*Sr@ Monlovi:*


----------



## Namreir (22 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Pero si ya lo hago Namreir, gracias por tu consejo.
> Intento disfrutar de la vida en lo posible y me va bien, qué más puedo pedir.
> 
> Pero eso no quita que me preocupe, en mi solidaridad, por gente como Bertok. O por gente como tú, Namreir, como tú... que vemos que escribes este post a la 1 de la tarde, el anterior de más arriba a las 4,30 de la mañana, el anterior a las 12 de la noche, antes toda la tarde dale que te pego, antes toda la mañana... así hasta tener decenas de miles de post de basurilla infecta de negatividad y pesimismo, incluso de ciertos tintes racistas, homófobos y sexistas, si me apuras...
> ...



Seguramente bertok o servidor pasamos bastantes menos horas que usted en burbuja, para algunos es una forma de pasar el rato mientras cogemos el metro o el autobus. A mi me da pena que una persona tan brillante como tu termine perdiendo el tiempo a navajazos en un foro de tres al cuarto. Disfruta de las plusvalias.


----------



## Tono (22 Mar 2015)

¿Que qué hago aquí? 

Pero si me he hartado de repetirlo. :ouch:

Ayudar, avisar de riesgos, enseñar a la gente que no todo es ganar dinero. 
Mostrar al que me lea que el mundo de la bolsa, los brókeres y las ''facilidades'' que hoy en día se dan para que cualquier pardillo ''invierta'' son en su mayor parte técnicas perpetradas por estafadores.
Avisar que este es un mudillo de gurús y CMs al servicio de plataformas de trading, que el AT es un engañabobos que intenta dar una base a quién no sabe ni por qué se ha metido a ''especular'', etc, etc.

Por otra parte creo que sólo he cantado poco más de media docena de operaciones con valores muy específicos: IBER, SAN, FER, BME, ITX. 
Reconozco 3 chicharreos con Bankia, pero una vez que esta entidad fue rescatada y fuera de peligro de quiebra, en clara tendencia alcista.
Todas estas operaciones con plusvalías de 2 dígitos, en tranquilo medio plazo y cobrando dividendos por el medio.

Si a alguien mis consejos le han servido de algo (ganar dinero o al menos no perderlo) me considero satisfecho. Digamos que es como hacer la buena acción del día, en plan virtual.

También reconozco que me lo paso bien sacudiendo con el rabo a la patulea de moscones que pululan por aquí. Los casposos esos, que se pasan el día, literalmente, pregonando que ya suenan las trompetas del apocalipsis y que nos vamos a morir todos antes de la hora de la cena cienes y cienes de veces.
Me gusta darles caña, que le vamos a hacer. 
Es que además de frikis cansinos me encanta cuando muestran lo rancio de su psique. :XX::XX:

¿Brillante? No me haga usté reir. :bla::bla:

Pasen buen finde y disfruten del partidazo que va a ganar el Barsa.


----------



## Krim (22 Mar 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> *Sr@ Monlovi:*



Contra la chupipandi con barra libre de insultos, poco podemos hacer. Eso sí, no se te ocurra alzarles la voz q la furia de los Siete Océanos cae sobre ti.


----------



## tarrito (22 Mar 2015)

haber, si algun@s os dais por haludidos es vuestro plobrema

en fin de semana unas risas entre coleguitas de foro estan bien

para los demas flandreses








respeccto a bolsa, no hagais caso de analisis tecnico, ni fundamental, ni sistemas automaticos, ni nada
tan solo seguir al nuevo guru, al de la gorra

en el partido de hoy, empate a 3 y la copa pal Betis 
abisaos estais :no:


----------



## Krim (22 Mar 2015)

Lo de soltar insultos a mansalva y decir "no, es que si te das por aludido es tu problema", es propio de una mentalidad preadolescente muy común aquí. Lo que me parece lamentable es que los moderadores la permitan. Aunque aquí, hablar de moderadores es quizás un abuso del termino.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## h2o ras (22 Mar 2015)

Sr@ Monlovi, no tiene usted razon, y lo save...


----------



## chicodelmaiz (22 Mar 2015)

Algunas características típicas de los sociópatas:

Sadismo:



Tono dijo:


> También reconozco que me lo paso bien sacudiendo con el rabo a la patulea de moscones que pululan por aquí. Los casposos esos, que se pasan el día, literalmente, pregonando que ya suenan las trompetas del apocalipsis y que nos vamos a morir todos antes de la hora de la cena cienes y cienes de veces.
> Me gusta darles caña, que le vamos a hacer.



Falta de empatía:



Tono dijo:


> Gowex, es el típico valor que una persona con dos dedos de frente no metería ni un céntimo...
> ...aunque aquí varios entraron en Gowex :fiufiu:



Narcisismo:



Tono dijo:


> No hace falta que nadie me dé las gracias por ser un eye-opening.:bla:



Esta página dice que lo primero que debes hacer es reconocerlos
Cómo lidiar con un sociópata: 16 pasos (con fotos)

Algunas citas interesantes de la página:

"Si intentas manejar a esa persona como lo harías con alguien sin un trastorno de la personalidad, terminarás sintiéndote frustrado o arrastrado a su drama."
"No es fácil lidiar con un sociópata, por lo tanto, si no puedes sacarlo de tu vida, evitarlo puede ser lo mejor."
"Mostrar tus emociones reales hará que seas un objetivo ya que el sociópata te verá como alguien a quien puede manipular fácilmente."


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Mar 2015)

Guanax Tardex...


----------



## Cordobesa (22 Mar 2015)

Como esta el hilo, entre insultos, el loco que se repite más que el ajo con su sección de avisos a ludopatas y demás fauna, no se ve alegría por la burbuja de activos que se está creando. Compren acciones, que se acaban y es la única forma de conseguir rentabilidad. Bankerst dixit.


----------



## paulistano (22 Mar 2015)

Cordobesa... Un placer. 

A que activos se refiere.... Entiendo que acciones. 

Lo hablaba ayer con un amigo.... Mejor energía o bancos? 

Que opina?


----------



## Cordobesa (22 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Cordobesa... Un placer.
> 
> A que activos se refiere.... Entiendo que acciones.
> 
> ...



Depende de si le gusta el sexo duro o muy duro. La volatilidad afectará mas a banca, y sobre todo la mediana. Posibilidades de hacer cresting muy altas, la opción es buscar uno de los soportes a corto y encomendarse a algún santo, para minimizar, dentro de lo posible el riesgo.
Atentos como siempre al volumen y volatilidad, incremento de ambos, tanto en subidas como en bajadas suele ser sinónimo de cambio de ciclo a medio.
De momento hemos tenido sintomas de alcismo desbocado, con entrada de grandes bloques de capital en subidas.
El mercado de divisas, como sabéis es mi campo de trabajo, es el canario en la mina. 

No estaría de más, decidir entrada con un gráfico, eur/dólar para detectar divergencias y señal de falsa entrada.

Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

sesion post vencimiento del que se espera un apoyo en la parte alta de bollinger en diario y gap al alza para mañana ienso:

---------- Post added 23-mar-2015 at 09:23 ----------

Cerramos cortos en 11380 y abrimos largos con tres cullons a por los 12200 :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Mar 2015)

Buenas. ¿Que tal el finde? Estoy un par de dias sin leer el hilo y me pierdo con sus historias, la verdad.



Cordobesa dijo:


> .. la opción es buscar uno de los soportes a corto y encomendarse a algún santo, para minimizar,
> 
> ...
> Saludos



Soportes a corto....muy dificil. Está la cosa muy empalmada. No dejan que caiga a soportes, a ninguno. Como no estes dentro no va a ver manera de entrar a no ser que sea a lo Kamikaze.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2015)

cerramos largos en 11460 y abrimos cortos , hoy el macd esta cortando al alza pero si terminan tirandolo se producira un fallo de cruce con lo que eso conlleva , vamos que hoy es el dia clave ienso:


----------



## Namreir (23 Mar 2015)

Lo dicho, una vez eliminado el riego bolivariano a volar. Vamos a ser recompensados. Para semana santa los 12.000.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (23 Mar 2015)

Hoy será el día de OHL , puedo notarlo en el ambiente ::


----------



## paulistano (23 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas. ¿Que tal el finde? Estoy un par de dias sin leer el hilo y me pierdo con sus historias, la verdad.
> 
> 
> 
> Soportes a corto....muy dificil. Está la cosa muy empalmada. No dejan que caiga a soportes, a ninguno. Como no estes dentro no va a ver manera de entrar a no ser que sea a lo Kamikaze.



Eso me preocupa.... No entrar y quedarnos fuera del mercado por unos años..... Veo a los usanos como han reaccionado al qe..... Y..... En fin... Voy con sacyr..... Pero tengo bastante liquidez.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso me preocupa.... No entrar y quedarnos fuera del mercado por unos años..... Veo a los usanos como han reaccionado al qe..... Y..... En fin... Voy con sacyr..... Pero tengo bastante liquidez.



Hombre, unos años tampoco. No es eso. Lo que pasa es que los puntos de entrada están muy tapados. Es deficil encontrarlos porque no dejan llegar a soportes. Habrá que pensar en entrar en roturas.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2015)

observad la alcista que hay en el estocastico en diario , no digo na ...


----------



## paulistano (23 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hombre, unos años tampoco. No es eso. Lo que pasa es que los puntos de entrada están muy tapados. Es deficil encontrarlos porque no dejan llegar a soportes. Habrá que pensar en entrar en roturas.



Roturas de resistencias? 

Rotura la que nos van a hacer como no andemos con cuidado.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2015)

FranR dijo:


> Andaba por otros hilos y me paso a saludar
> 
> "Cari me he puesto el gorro de chatear, abre tu la puerta al butanero"
> 
> ...



Es que ser multinick mio mola.

Por cierto, que el ton(t)odelgorro sea sarasa no lo decimos nosotros, lo dicen las cookies de tu navegador de hinternek :XX::XX: :XX::XX:


----------



## Durmiente (23 Mar 2015)

Mira que es feo el vikingo ¿eh?

---------- Post added 23-mar-2015 at 12:23 ----------

Entoavía ay 15 hempresas en berde en el HIVEX.

Esto lo arreglan en un pis pas y TOAS ROGAS


----------



## OvEr0n (23 Mar 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Mira que es feo el vikingo ¿eh?



Es Nicolas Cage :XX::XX:


----------



## Durmiente (23 Mar 2015)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Es Nicolas Cage :XX::XX:



Pues más feo todavía....


----------



## tarrito (23 Mar 2015)

ppuuuffff!!!
que follon con los multinick-troll

avé! el Pirata es multinick mio y a su vez yo lo soy de Bertok ¿donde deja eso al de los FlanesL? :ouch:
¿y de quien el multi Bertok? ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2015)

son como infinidad de personalidades todas ellas maricones :o


----------



## Durmiente (23 Mar 2015)

Jato....

Esta es tu oportunidad....

Tu y yo somos la misma persona ....

Multinicks y tal....

Es tu momento.....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Mar 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Jato....
> 
> Esta es tu oportunidad....
> 
> ...



que corra el aire chaval :no:

estoy un poco paya despues de celebrar la victoria del barsa , se nota al escribir :ouch:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (23 Mar 2015)

El Jeuro para arriba..
Son los fondos internacionales comprando a saco para entrar en los mercados juropeos con tó lo gordo. Estos dia los leones el Forex que se van poner la botas.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Mar 2015)

Se empieza a sospechar que a lo mejor este año la Jelen no toca los tipos, que si el dolar sube mucho sería malo para apple y tal. Y claro, las empresas alemanas exportadoras lo pagan en la bolsa.


----------



## Durmiente (23 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que corra el aire chaval :no:
> 
> estoy un poco paya despues de celebrar la victoria del barsa , se nota al escribir :ouch:



Lo siento....

Era tu momento....


----------



## elpatatero (23 Mar 2015)

Cerramos largos en 450 y cargamos cortos con tres cullons ienso:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Mar 2015)

Monlovi dijo:


> ppuuuffff!!!
> que follon con los multinick-troll
> 
> avé! el Pirata es multinick mio y a su vez yo lo soy de Bertok ¿donde deja eso al de los FlanesL? :ouch:
> ¿y de quien el multi Bertok? ienso:



Mon, que te lo explique el sr. retarded of the hat. Pero un pista:


----------



## Robopoli (23 Mar 2015)

Cuanto multitrol!!! :ouch::ouch::ouch:
Hoy día de transición y mañana datos macro USAnos. A ver si está un poco más animado o recorta para comprar más pero que haga algo porque salvo el DAX vaya año aburrido llevamos...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Mar 2015)

Veo a mis zeltiñas en máximos de hace muchos años. Los 4 ya están ahí mismo.


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2015)

elpatatero dijo:


> Cerramos largos en 450 y cargamos cortos con tres cullons ienso:
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi mad max



*que te has confundido de nick* ::::::


----------



## Namreir (23 Mar 2015)

Aplastada la amenaza bolivariana, via libre hasta los 12.000, a por el DAX con cuatro cullons!!!!


----------



## Tono (23 Mar 2015)

Vemos que el precio ha roto la línea Tenkan-Sen, y luego rebota en la línea Kijun-Sen que funciona como soporte del precio.
Además apreciamos un cruce alcista de las líneas Tenkan-Sen y Kijun-Sen, que funcionó perfectamente.

Podemos ver también una figura de velas japonesas conocida como Harami alcista (bullish Harami), que según Bulkowski tiene una Frecuencia de 25 de 103 y un Rendimiento de 38 de 103, es decir, que teniendo una buena frecuencia de aparición respecto a los otros patrones o figuras de las velas japonesas, su efectividad también es alta.









Leer más: Análisis técnico con Ichimoku de Banco Santander


josús, josús, josússsss :ouch::ouch:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (23 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Vemos que el precio ha roto la línea Tenkan-Sen, y luego rebota en la línea Kijun-Sen que funciona como soporte del precio.
> Además apreciamos un cruce alcista de las líneas Tenkan-Sen y Kijun-Sen, que funcionó perfectamente.
> 
> Podemos ver también una figura de velas japonesas conocida como Harami alcista (bullish Harami), que según Bulkowski tiene una Frecuencia de 25 de 103 y un Rendimiento de 38 de 103, es decir, que teniendo una buena frecuencia de aparición respecto a los otros patrones o figuras de las velas japonesas, su efectividad también es alta.



Yo veo claramente una figura del tipo Kaio Ken con límite en la ascendente de Kame Hame Ha y de Genkidama.


----------



## egarenc (23 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Vemos que el precio ha roto la línea Tenkan-Sen, y luego rebota en la línea Kijun-Sen que funciona como soporte del precio.
> Además apreciamos un cruce alcista de las líneas Tenkan-Sen y Kijun-Sen, que funcionó perfectamente.
> 
> Podemos ver también una figura de velas japonesas conocida como Harami alcista (bullish Harami), que según Bulkowski tiene una Frecuencia de 25 de 103 y un Rendimiento de 38 de 103, es decir, que teniendo una buena frecuencia de aparición respecto a los otros patrones o figuras de las velas japonesas, su efectividad también es alta.
> ...




entonces que hacemos, compramos, vendemos o todo lo contrario?:


----------



## Namreir (23 Mar 2015)

egarenc dijo:


> entonces que hacemos, compramos, vendemos o todo lo contrario?:



Pedir que nos pase lo que se mete.







Aquí, todas las líneas y el precio están por encima del Kumo, señal de tendencia alcista en este time frame.
Surge un cruce alcista de las líneas Tenkan-Sen y Kijun-Sen, que refuerza la idea del comienzo de una tendencia alcista que continúa hasta ahora.

El Kumo (línea Senkou Span B) ha ejercido como resistencia al precio desde hace ya bastantes días, y finalmente la última vela supera el Kumo hacia arriba, mostrándo una probable tendencia alcista

Nos pondríamos largos con un stop loss dinámico como protección, y un objetivo de precio de 7,2 euros.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Mar 2015)

He visto esta noticia de casualidad en un medio digital astur y creo que debe ser una señal.

La pÃ©rdida de hÃ¡bitat amenaza a los felinos del mundo - CandÃ¡s 365 Digital


O comprar o vender como locos, pero algo hay que hacer.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (23 Mar 2015)

Lo que sea, pero a lo loco!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Mar 2015)

Si, si. Vosotros dadnos mas carnaza con la shishan y la kunshen. Con el lío que tenemos ya con los bolingers, la bajista, los macs que se cruzan y su puta madre.


----------



## Veterinario gorrista (23 Mar 2015)

Buenas tardes a todos. Me gustan mucho todos los analisis que se ponen por aqui.


Tengo ahorrados unos miles de euros y, ahora que tenemos la UE_QE, creo que tengo que comprar IBEX. 

¿Que me recomendais?


----------



## Que viene (23 Mar 2015)

Veterinario gorrista dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos. Me gustan mucho todos los analisis que se ponen por aqui.
> 
> 
> Tengo ahorrados unos miles de euros y, ahora que tenemos la UE_QE, creo que tengo que comprar IBEX.
> ...



Dejar de trollear


----------



## Veterinario gorrista (23 Mar 2015)

Que viene dijo:


> Dejar de trollear



Venga, me tomo un chupito de Rompun de Bayer y les leo.


----------



## bertok (23 Mar 2015)




----------



## FranR (24 Mar 2015)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mon, que te lo explique el sr. retarded of the hat. Pero un pista:



[youtube]zuo8r8r1uOE[/youtube]


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

cerramos cortitos de ayer 11460 en 11410 y abrimos largos con un par :no:

el ibex tendria que abrir con gap a la baja , pero en lugar de eso se mantiene por encima de la parte alta de bollinger , asi que patadon parriba :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Mar 2015)

Buenas. Ya tenemos las zelticas por encima de 4. ¡Quien los iba a decir! ¿Que no? Enhorabuena a los premiados.


----------



## Namreir (24 Mar 2015)

Segun lo pronosticado a puntito de romper los 11.500, y sigue subiendo esta puta mierda de indice formado por empresas cleptomanas, corruptas, oligopolicas y acostumbradas a las mordidas. 

Mientras em hagamn rico!!!

---------- Post added 24-mar-2015 at 09:23 ----------

Somos el mas mejor indice de europa


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2015)

cerramos larguito 11410 en 11500 y abrimos cortos con un par :no:


----------



## paulistano (24 Mar 2015)

Y vuelta sacyr a los 4.


----------



## Namreir (24 Mar 2015)

Ralph se come los 11.500, sin despeinarse.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2015)

esta por encima de bollinger , subir subira pero sudando la gota gorda


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta por encima de bollinger , subir subira pero sudando la gota gorda



Ayer hablaban de unas rayas que inventó un chino que se llaman Shinshan y Kanshen. Debería usted mirarlas. ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ayer hablaban de unas rayas que inventó un chino que se llaman Shinshan y Kanshen. Debería usted mirarlas. ienso:



tengo prohibido ver a shin-chan :o

---------- Post added 24-mar-2015 at 10:12 ----------

cerramos cortito 11500 en 11460 y abrimos largos nuevamente :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2015)

cerramos larguito 11460 en 11505 y volvemos a cargar cortos :no:


----------



## Namreir (24 Mar 2015)

Hoy merendamos jato escaldado, con Ralph no se juega.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2015)

un servidor te va a decir lo que vas a merendar , almorzar y cenar pezkeñin


----------



## Robopoli (24 Mar 2015)

Nada.... No hay manera de pillar un recortito en condiciones en el DAX


----------



## Namreir (24 Mar 2015)




----------



## Mr. Blonde (24 Mar 2015)

*Las aerolíneas caen en bolsa tras el accidente en los Alpes franceses: las acciones de Lufthansa ceden el 5%*

Reacción inmediata de las cotizaciones de las aerolíneas. El accidente en los Alpes franceses del avión que volaba entre Barcelona y Dusseldorf presiona a las acciones de las cotizadas del sector. Lufthansa, propietaria de la low cost Germanwings, se deja un 5% en la bolsa alemana. Directo | Siga aquí la última hora.

Ryanair, otra compañía de bajo coste destacada, también reacciona a la baja, sus acciones caen el 5%. Mientras, Easyjet cede el 0,5%. Air France sucumbe a los números rojos en la bolsa gala con caídas del 0,5%. En el mercado español, tras unas caídas momentánea, IAG sube más del 1%.

En paralelo, los títulos de Airbus se resienten después de conocerse que el avión era de este fabricante. Así, se dejan el 2,5% en la bolsa germana y más del 2% en la plaza francesa. También Boeing cotizó en los after hours de EEUU con descensos del 1%.

En gestor aeroportuario español Aena escapa a las pérdidas y sube el 1,5%. Precisamente hoy la firma presenta sus primeros resultados como cotizada. 

Filial de Lufthansa desde 1997
Germanwings es la filial de bajo coste del Grupo Lufthansa fundada en 1997 y que comenzó a funcionar en 2002. España constituye el tercer país con más frecuencias de la firma alemana, justo por debajo de Alemania y de Italia. 

Esta filial de bajo coste tiene vuelos a nueve ciudades de la Península Ibérica: Barcelona, Bilbao, Jerez de la Frontera, Madrid, Málaga, Valencia, Faro, Lisboa y Oporto, y también opera a Baleares con vuelos a Ibiza y a Palma de Mallorca.

Justo la semana pasada la compañía anunció un aumento de sus conexiones para verano, ampliando destinos que afectaban a casi todos sus aeropuertos. Hasta el 25 de octubre de 2015, la aerolínea alemana tiene planeados un total de 132 destinos en 31 países desde las ciudades alemanas de Dusseldorf, Colonia, Stuttgart, Hamburgo, Hannover, Berlín y Dortmund.

Las aerolíneas caen en bolsa tras el accidente en los Alpes franceses: las acciones de Lufthansa ceden el 5%


----------



## Krim (24 Mar 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Nada.... No hay manera de pillar un recortito en condiciones en el DAX



Recortes? Bajar? 

Policía del pensamiento? Tengo un criminal que reportar...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Namreir (24 Mar 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Nada.... No hay manera de pillar un recortito en condiciones en el DAX



Pero que dices!!! Insensato!!!!

---------- Post added 24-mar-2015 at 14:23 ----------

Uno bubble to run them all in the lands of europe where the money rains

---------- Post added 24-mar-2015 at 14:24 ----------

S'us vai a acojoná con la peasso bubel que vamo a montá


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2015)

estamos en zona de pullback :abajo:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Mar 2015)

Vamos, yo por las zélticas y las grifoles, porque si es por las arcelores me cagaba en todos putos los especuladores del mundo.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (24 Mar 2015)

Que le pasó al jeuro?


----------



## Tono (24 Mar 2015)

Mira esas SAN cómo empujan.

No sé si he hablado alguna vez sobre los *Spammers financieros.*

En cualquier caso puede ser interesante dedicarle unas líneas a este tipo de gentecilla sin ética que pulula por los foros. Ya sabéis, esos miserables hijos de puta, fácilmente reconocibles, que suelen trabajar en grupos organizados o bien es el mismo personajillo, hijo de puta con mayúsculas, con varios multinicks que utiliza para darse bombo y platillo.. 
...Hasta es posible que más de uno haya tenido contacto con ellos o haya leído sus fantásticos análisis de mercado en alguna que otra web :rolleye:


Con el avance de las nuevas tecnologías, estos Spammers finacieros, también conocidos como gurús o *calienta valores*, se están expandiendo por todos los lados por lo que no está de más avisar sobre el tema.

La estrategia empieza en registrarse en la mayoría de foros masivos de bolsa con diferentes nicks y se pasan meses o incluso años dando consejos y recomendando valores con cierto éxito, de tal forma que consiguen una cierta popularidad entre el resto de usuarios y muchos principiantes siguen sus consejos y operativas, sin saber exactamente donde ponen su dinero, con el peligro que esto supone. 

El siguiente paso es buscar empresas, normalmente poco conocidas y muy poco liquidas, es decir, con un escaso volumen medio de transacciones. Suelen ser empresas con un nivel de capitalización bajo, con malos fundamentales y arrastradas por las burbujas del momento. 
*Pensemos por ejemplo en ANR.*
Los calientavalores, hijos de su putísima madre, realizan un detallado análisis técnico, en primer lugar estudian el gráfico de forma bastante profesional, trazando directrices, soportes, resistencias, canales y los indicadores más importantes. Luego vuelven a realizar el mismo estudio con diferentes intervalos de tiempo, con tal de buscar señales de clara compra. 

El supuesto gurú publica en todos los foros en los que está registrado el informe, que cuidadosamente ha detallado. 
Llega el día clave y el valor se dispara en la apertura, abriendo con gap alcista, provocado por la sobre demanda, la escasa oferta y la poca liquidez valor, el calentador consigue su objetivo vendiendo con rentabilidades desorbitadas, incluso doblando su inversión y deja a los demás seguidores con el “culo” al aire y para tapar su estrategia anuncia que sigue comprando acciones para promediar el coste de la operación. *''Para los nietos''*

Quien decide donde colocar e invertir el dinero de cada uno, es uno mismo. Espero que este discurso sirva para reflexionar y darse cuenta del mundo en que se vive, pues después de ver a mucha gente perder todo lo que tenia a causa de este tipo de estafas, uno ve la bolsa de forma distinta.

La baraja se ha roto: febrero 2008


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Mar 2015)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Que le pasó al jeuro?



Este dice que el euro va pa'rriba.







Encuentro Digital: Joan Cabrero - 24/03/15 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Namreir (24 Mar 2015)

Hoyga usted, aqui todos hacen sesudos analisis, el de ANR, usted, y tambien. recuerdo no hace mucho recomendar las dos de tubitos, empresas con poco endeudamiento, poco apalancadas, beneficios crecientes, y gracias al fracking un futuro prometedor de crecimiento de negocio y margen. Y ya ve usted ahora.

Aqui cada uno es libre de meter los lereles donde le plazca, como si se quiere comprar 5 sindicales en mieres como inversion a largo plazo.



Tono dijo:


> Mira esas SAN cómo empujan.
> 
> No sé si he hablado alguna vez sobre los *Spammers financieros.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (24 Mar 2015)

Oiga ustec, con las Anarrosas no se meta que esa es la gran inversión de un servidor y ya verán ustedes cuando empiecen a empujar parriba.




Tono dijo:


> Mira esas SAN cómo empujan.
> 
> No sé si he hablado alguna vez sobre los *Spammers financieros.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Veterinario gorrista (24 Mar 2015)

buenos dias.
¿Que pasa, que solo se anunciaron anarrosas? 

En 7 años de hilo mitico, se ha hablado desde quebradas como Dogi y Pescanova hasta las tecnologicas de medio pelo, pasando por los aciertos de mpbk, juanlu o depeches.

En cuanto nos salimos de empresas powerpointistas y castuzas del BOE, arrecian las criticas.


Cordobesa, un abrazo, cuanto tiempo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Mar 2015)

Yo aquí, vigilando las sacyres y los 4 euros...


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2015)

Me cago en Satan,pero es que esto no tiene fin? ::


----------



## h2o ras (24 Mar 2015)

Hasta las matildes pullbackan parriba hoy


----------



## Topongo (24 Mar 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Me cago en Satan,pero es que esto no tiene fin? ::



No ha cerrado los cortos verdad? ::

Como agente del movimiento contrario puede superar incluso al jato a este paso ::


----------



## Robopoli (24 Mar 2015)

Cagondiez con las anorotas... Llevaba tiempo sin seguirlas y la verdad es que la gráfica es de lo más sugerente ::


----------



## elpatatero (24 Mar 2015)

Metemos largos hasta los 15000 con tres puyols :baile:


Enviado desde mi mad max


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2015)

cuidado , el ibex tiene que cerrar por encima de los 11520 si quiere continuar el rally , ademas esta muy por encima de la parte alta de bollinger , con lo que mañana terminara por abrir muy cerca de los 11500


----------



## Tono (24 Mar 2015)

Qué más dará decir ANR, que Prisa, Pescanova... o cualquier otro chicharro infecto que haya caído más de un 90% dejando un montón de pillados hasta el día del juicio final...

Pandillas organizadas, multinicks, gurús, market makers... that's the question :rolleye:

La rata es un animal tan estúpido que casi ni hace falta poner cebo para que caigan en la trampa a montones:XX::XX:


Qué barbaridad, están regalando el dinero en el IBEX. Esto no puede ser bueno... 
...las uvas está verdes y tal que diría la zorra...

Subánme esas SAN, cojones. Hay que romper los 7 con fuerza y nos metemos en subida libre. :Aplauso:


----------



## ApoloCreed (24 Mar 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> No ha cerrado los cortos verdad? ::
> 
> Como agente del movimiento contrario puede superar incluso al jato a este paso ::



No...la verdad es flipante que sea justo cuando decido aguantar que empiece la subida sin fin,de locos,por momentos tengo la sensación de que ganar pasta aquí es imposible (lo es?)


----------



## inversobres (24 Mar 2015)

Vaya nivelon.

Han dado por culo a todos en dos sesiones y media. Todos sabian lo que pasaria a que si?

Ajo y agua. El AT ya no tiene sentido con esta absurda manipulacion. 

Los de siempre solo saben venir a reirse de los que lo intentan pero no aciertan... burbuja.info... oh aquel estercolero de mierda...


----------



## Tono (24 Mar 2015)

Que quede claro. Apoyar un valor chicharresco no es delito, pero es moralmente reprobable y la gente que lo hace un poquito hija de puta.

Por cierto entre los multinicks que llueven estos días me ha parecido ver uno femenino... menos mal, un poco de variedad viene bien.:rolleye:
Lo que ha estado genial ha sido la panda de tontorrones que ha hecho como si acabara de aparecérsele la virgen... cantada, alabada y aplaudida por el coro de pastorcillos multinick que le adulan, preguntan y recuerdan constantemente, si no es él mismo quien se cita sí mismo o reivindica no sé que méritos...

Vaya lujazo de hilo. Vaya momentos. :XX::XX:


----------



## Robopoli (24 Mar 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No...la verdad es flipante que sea justo cuando decido aguantar que empiece la subida sin fin,de locos,por momentos tengo la sensación de que ganar pasta aquí es imposible (lo es?)



En realidad es fácil... en vez de meter el ticker ANR o usar cortos tenías que haber metido el ticker SPY hace un año. Te habrías levantado ya un 14% y otro 27% con el cambio de moneda. La buena noticia es que todavía estás a tiempo de no palmar mas pasta dejando el dinerito quieto en uno de estos índices que tienen el sube sube (i.e. DAX o incluso el Ibex si eres un valiente)

---------- Post added 24-mar-2015 at 18:29 ----------

Están preparando el terreno. EUR/USD a paridad o 0,90 en breve... Si no al tiempo.

Fed's Bullard says zero U.S. rates no longer appropriate By Reuters
_
*Fed's Bullard says zero U.S. rates no longer appropriate*_



> LONDON (Reuters) - Federal Reserve policymaker James Bullard said on Tuesday that zero percent interest rates were no longing appropriate in the United States, and that a rate hike in the summer would still leave policy extremely accommodative.
> 
> "Zero is no longer the appropriate interest rate for the U.S. economy," Bullard said during a panel session at London City Week.
> 
> ...


----------



## holgazan (24 Mar 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> Hasta las matildes pullbackan parriba hoy



Telefónica cierra el acuerdo de venta de O2 a Hutchison Whampoa


----------



## Claca (24 Mar 2015)

Al sector bancario le debería quedar un 4%-5%, este nivel yo sí apostaría por verlo:







En el medio plazo se configura un planteamiento muy alcista siempre que se mantenga la estructura, aunque personalmente sólo me jugaría el owned a lo primero que he dicho, esto es, que antes de ver un giro en el mercado sostenido en el tiempo, veremos ese 4%-5% de subida.


----------



## Namreir (24 Mar 2015)

Muerto Seablo, colacaballo bolivar y con la printer viento en tinta a toda vela, directos a los 14.000. Cuanto mas castuza y corrupta la chingada, mas subira el verde.

Comoren EADS, esos se preocupam mas del resultado y de los accionistas, que de los usuarios.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Mar 2015)

Oooooooooohh my God!!!!!....:: mooooooriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir........hundreds & hundreds of times...:X


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Mar 2015)

toca una sesion de guano para luego seguir subiendo o quiza pullbackcito a los 11200 :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (24 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Yo aquí, vigilando las sacyres y los 4 euros...



Se me han hinchado los webs y antes de entrar a una reunion he vendido.

El tiempo dira si he hecho bien.

Me subo a 4,20.

Liquidez y mas platita en la cuenta que hace dos meses, que es lo importante.

Seguiremos comentando a pesar de como esta el gallinero:ouch:


----------



## Topongo (24 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Se me han hinchado los webs y antes de entrar a una reunion he vendido.
> 
> El tiempo dira si he hecho bien.
> 
> ...



Tan tontas estas sacyres pero es como el sab en 2,1 aprox entrar en 2,3× salir
Sacyr <3,4 entrar >4,1 salir si no supera...
Hasta que venga Pandoro y nos folle claro...

desde topongotalk


----------



## paulistano (24 Mar 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Tan tontas estas sacyres pero es como el sab en 2,1 aprox entrar en 2,3× salir
> Sacyr <3,4 entrar >4,1 salir si no supera...
> Hasta que venga Pandoro y nos folle claro...
> 
> desde topongotalk



El problema es que la última vez se fue a 2,80:ouch:


----------



## ... (24 Mar 2015)

Please do not feed the Tonotroll...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 




muertoviviente dijo:


> cuidado , el ibex tiene que cerrar por encima de los 11520 si quiere continuar el rally , ademas esta muy por encima de la parte alta de bollinger , con lo que mañana terminara por abrir muy cerca de los 11500



:bla:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Mar 2015)

Se echa de menos el guano, la verdad. Eso de que las zelticas de uno suban todos los dias, que si un 5% ayer, que si un 3% el lunes, que si un 2% otro día....un 60% en lo que va de año. Que cansino.


----------



## OvEr0n (25 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Se me han hinchado los webs y antes de entrar a una reunion he vendido.
> 
> El tiempo dira si he hecho bien.
> 
> ...



Yo sigo dentro. Aunque he de reconocer que me he visto tentado como tu...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2015)

No eres feliz con na :ouch:

---------- Post added 25-mar-2015 at 08:54 ----------

burbujarra .


----------



## paulistano (25 Mar 2015)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro. Aunque he de reconocer que me he visto tentado como tu...



Parece que abren en 4....

Hay mercado todos los días.... Y efectivamente, cuando se echa de menos el guano.... Parece que todo sube.... Llega en día en que nos llevamos el susto


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Mar 2015)

Yo ayer tenía pensado entrar si superaba los 4...hoy no sé que haré.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2015)

cerrados cortos 11505 en 11550 :: abrimos largos con un par :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Mar 2015)

Ya está. Pillé unas Sacyres. A 4.018 parece...


----------



## chicodelmaiz (25 Mar 2015)

Entrar ahora es piramidear, aunque ayer compré Lufthansa y no estoy seguro ni de si se escribe así ::


----------



## Namreir (25 Mar 2015)

Hijos del Ibex, mis hermanos, veo en vosotros el mismo guano que oscureria mi cartera, pudiera llegar el dia en que las TEF y las SAN cayeran a plomo, en que la Ibertrolas quebrasen, en que las repsoles ameneciesen teñidas de rojo, pero hoy no es es dia.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2015 at 09:46 ----------




chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Entrar ahora es piramidear, aunque ayer compré Lufthansa y no estoy seguro ni de si se escribe así ::



Yo tendria cuidado con lufthansa, un caso es un accidente, dos es un problema sistemico. Y Lufthansa ha tenido dos sucesos parecidos en unos pocos meses.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Mar 2015)

Me parece que hoy toca una ligera recogida de beneficios.

Como le llaman y tal....


----------



## Namreir (25 Mar 2015)

Por fin un poco de guano, esto ya empezaba a apastar a rosas.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Mar 2015)

Hoy puede ser un buen día para entrar... si esto baja un 1% adicional, claro.


----------



## paulistano (25 Mar 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Hoy puede ser un buen día para entrar... si esto baja un 1% adicional, claro.



Hay algo barato? 

A parte de sacyr, claro.... Lol


----------



## Tono (25 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Parece que abren en 4....
> 
> Hay mercado todos los días.... Y efectivamente, cuando se echa de menos el guano.... Parece que todo sube.... Llega en día en que nos llevamos el susto



Cuanta razón, yo sólo añadiría que hay mercado todos los días menos los festivos y fiestas de guardar. Y que cuando parece que todo sube, la bolsa está en verde pero luego viene el rojo y parece que todo baja. 
Y así nos pasamos la vida, de susto en susto, qué cosas, amigo mío. 

Estarás de acuerdo conmigo en que prácticamente todos los profesionales con larga experiencia en la gestión de carteras sostienen que la inversión a medio plazo, entre uno y cinco años, es la más rentable....
...y se considera la operativa a corto rabioso como la más difícil, la que requiere más experiencia y en la que el número de errores supera, con frecuencia, al de aciertos.

Lo que no debemos de hacer jamás es invertir nuestro dinero en empresas con una grave situación financiera. Chicharros infectos que sólo un miserable malnacido puede aconsejar. Como bien sabemos, hay que ser muy hijo de puta para intentar darle más credibilidad a la mentira tirando unas rayas de AT por donde más conviene y publicarlas en los foros, buscando pardillos que desplumar.
Y no vale pensar que cuando entramos en el chicharro“es para corto plazo”, porque nos podemos encontrar con un concurso de acreedores de la noche a la mañana. Sería como coger un coche que sabemos que se le van a romper los frenos, con el pretexto de que es para un viaje corto.

Cuidado ahí fuera, la senda es peligrosa. :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Mar 2015)

Corrección sana y tal.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Hay algo barato?
> 
> A parte de sacyr, claro.... Lol




No creo que haya nada barato....

Pero sí que hay algunas cosas que están menos caras que dentro de unos días....


----------



## tarrito (25 Mar 2015)

menos mal que tenemos a nuestro SALVADOR-GURU avisando de que esto esta lleno de hijos de puta

que seria de nosotros sin EL oh! grandisimo guru!??

halabado seas!


----------



## paulistano (25 Mar 2015)

Tono te puedes ahorrar las molestias de citarme, jamás encontrarás respuesta en sentido alguno por mi parte.


----------



## Namreir (25 Mar 2015)

Tono, ha quedado claro tu punto de vista, no nis va a quedar mas claro por mucgas veces que lo repitas, o por muy brillantes discursos que prepares.

P.D. Estoy en el autobus.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2015 at 14:07 ----------

Alguin no le podusvecgar un poco de cicuta a alierta en la sopa, que ese imbecil dirija la principal empresa de este pais clama al cielo.


----------



## Tono (25 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Tono te puedes ahorrar las molestias de citarme, jamás encontrarás respuesta en sentido alguno por mi parte.



La libertad de citar creo que la tenemos todos, lo mismo que la de no contestar.:no:

No seamos tan susceptibles ni queramos censurar aquello que no nos gusta. La vida es así, variopinta y llena de colorido, hay para todos los gustos. 
Los gustos... ya sabemos que son como los culos, que cada uno tiene el suyo y Pandoro el de todos.

Coincidirás conmigo en el tema de los miserables calientavalores, que si alguien invierte, y más en chicharros, dejándose llevar por otras personas, sin formarse al respecto y demás, se merece cualquier cosa que le pase (en el ámbito económico se sobreentiende)... y que de poco se podrá quejar entonces, pues habrá de ser coherente con su ignorancia y ausencia total de interés por formarse en lo referente a inversión.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2015 at 14:14 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Tono, ha quedado claro tu punto de vista, no nis va a quedar mas claro por mucgas veces que lo repitas, o por muy brillantes discursos que prepares.
> 
> P.D. Estoy en el autobus.
> 
> ...



Si ya nos ha quedado claro que eres el conductor del autobús y que por eso estás todo el día posteando en el foro, aprovechando los semáforos en rojo.


----------



## Namreir (25 Mar 2015)

Juas, juas, juas, uno pone la trampa y en 3 minutos salta la presa, tienes quevtener la f5 desgastadisima


----------



## Topongo (25 Mar 2015)

desde topongotalk


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2015)

no pasara nada , lo recuperaran , eso o dejaran un hombre colgado y entonces si que pasara algo :o

---------- Post added 25-mar-2015 at 14:54 ----------

era logico :: llevan 3 sesiones por encima de la parte alta de bollinger en diario , por otro lado el vix ha cerrado el gap que tenia por arriba y ahora caera con mas fuerza ienso:


----------



## Muttley (25 Mar 2015)

Vendidos los avioncitos. A 8.4X. Los llevaba desde hace 4 años.

Ahora hay que vender los banquitos y los hotelitos. A los primeros esperaremos hasta la dilución (o quise decir dividendo elección?) de la semana que viene (apuntando el nivel de Claca que espera un 4-5% incremento en los bancos). A los segundos cuando cuadre.

Como comenté seguimos con el plan de "desinversión" una vez alcanzados los 11200-11400 para guardar en el colchón y esperar tiempos propicios para inversiones con objetivo a 5 años.

Lo cojonudo para vender bien...es no necesitar la "plata".


----------



## Namreir (25 Mar 2015)

Somos el mas mejor indice de europa, o el menos peor hoy,


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Mar 2015)

son correcciones sanas 

el vix reaccionara despues de tocar la mm200 , aun queda mucho por subir ienso:


----------



## Namreir (25 Mar 2015)

Oues yo diria que el sector financiero va a volar. Mirad la evolución de jo morgan o wells fargo durante el qe en los states.


----------



## egarenc (25 Mar 2015)

ampliamos Mapfre aprovechando que entramos en subida libreeeeeee


----------



## tarrito (26 Mar 2015)

Qué hijo de puta, usted tiene una gran cantidad de copón. :Aplauso: Nada de grasa, que son fuertes. Menudas vuelta bastardo. :baba:

Olvídate de la dieta, la fuerza física tan espectacular que usted, hijo de un perro sarnoso. Qué perra dame celoso! :baba:

Tome un poco de comida y flejes de máquina en el gimnasio. 
La natación y el canotaje es lo que necesita para terminar de poner el cáliz. 
ienso:

A menudo, su hijo puta, quiero ese pedazo de cuerpo. 
Hijo bastardo de un millar de prostitutas, que invidio también. 
Una vez más, se preocupan poco de dieta y gimnasio machácate, con esta organización, puede permanecer el copón, hijo de puta. :

Y para aquellos que dicen que son grasa o puto caso, es un montón de correcciones de palos hermanas que sólo querían lamer falo. :fiufiu:

Usted, sin embargo, es el Tabernáculo, el hijo de la gran puta. Qué suerte tienes una genética. ::

Saludos y proporcionan un fuerte, hijo de puta. :


----------



## Durmiente (26 Mar 2015)

¿gap a la baja para hoy?

¿cómo lo véis?


----------



## Namreir (26 Mar 2015)

Ni idea, deberiamos abrur a la baja, pregunta al jato.


----------



## Tono (26 Mar 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿gap a la baja para hoy?
> 
> ¿cómo lo véis?



¿qué como lo vemos?

Pues mal, muy mal. El pobre forero está como las maracas de Machín :ouch::ouch:

Ni un comentario decente sobre las buenas prácticas en bolsa. Todos despectivos, envidiosos, despreciables.
Me recuerda a la película “SEVEN”. Curioso que aquí se hable de economía justa, de atacar el fraude ...y luego la gente refleje esos síntomas tan típicos de ludopatía, ignorancia sobre los riesgos reales, inmadurez, adicción a internet... 

Si me permitís un consejo; reflexionad un poco sobre los valores que defendéis de la vida.
Vuestros desequilibrios os ciegan. 
Claro que todos somos especuladores, el ser humano necesita de el riesgo/aventurarse para aprender/evolucionar... pero lo que hace un day trade es alimentar su avaricia, que es sinónimo de enfermedad mental, sin conciencia de que eso perjudica a familia, amigos, vecinos, etc…

Una desgracia. 
Una pena. :S




Monlovi dijo:


> Qué hijo de puta, usted tiene una gran cantidad de copón. :Aplauso: Nada de grasa, que son fuertes. Menudas vuelta bastardo. :baba:
> 
> Olvídate de la dieta, la fuerza física tan espectacular que usted, hijo de un perro sarnoso. Qué perra dame celoso! :baba:
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

esto se va a solucionar por la via rapida , gap a la baja y 1000 pipos de continuidad bajista en cuestion de pocas sesiones ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Mar 2015)

Guanos dias. Alcismo o muerte.


----------



## Durmiente (26 Mar 2015)

Parece que hoy esto tira para abajo....

Subirá para recuperar el gap y luego para abajo....

(Opino)


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2015)

hemos salido de largos y cargado cortos :: pero ahora se viene un rally bajista de los gordos


----------



## Durmiente (26 Mar 2015)

Tuve un amigo (ahora no sé por dónde anda) que, en cuanto veía a un chiquillo fumando en un parque (por ejemplo) opinaba de este modo:

"Me preocupa TODO EL PROBLEMA DE LA JUVENTUD".

Mesura, amigos.

Mesura y comedimiento.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2015)

la gracia es que no recupere el gap :fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (26 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hemos salido de largos y cargado cortos :: pero ahora se viene un rally bajista de los gordos



Pero no habiamos quedado que habia que cerrar el gap?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2015)

pero hoy no :rolleye:


----------



## Durmiente (26 Mar 2015)

Parece que la caída va a ser fuerte.

Una limpieza de bajos en toda regla.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2015)

este gap debe recuperarse rapidamente entre hoy y mañana , de no hacerlo , la cosa se pondra chunga , tan chunga como las drogas buenas que se metio monlovi ienso:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (26 Mar 2015)

La acción de lufthansa está emulando al avión de los Alpes :


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2015)

Si el DAX baja estos días a los 10.600 hago otra carguita. 
Parribismo o muelte :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2015)

se dice caquita :rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2015)

Bestinfond 20% en lo que va de año... ahí es ná!


----------



## Ghost hunter (26 Mar 2015)

Parece que el guano va a menos, de momento no se pierde la tendencia alcista.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si el DAX baja estos días a los 10.600 hago otra carguita.
> Parribismo o muelte :cook:



Bueno,gracias a tu sabia recomendacion alcista de ayer,que segui,y con el por supuesto gapazo de impresion a la baja que no se veia hace semanas,he decidido poner fin a mis dias de "inversor",esto me parece demasiado surrealista.Una gacela menos.

Escribire en la guarderia a partir de ahora ::


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,gracias a tu sabia recomendacion alcista de ayer,que segui,y con el por supuesto gapazo de impresion a la baja que se veia hace semanas,he decidido poner fin a mis dias de "inversor",esto me parece demasiado surrealista.Una gacela menos.
> 
> Escribire en la guarderia a partir de ahora ::



Ayer creo que no dije nada(?!) 
De todas formas hombre... si tomas decisiones a dos días vista es facilísimo palmar pasta. 
Yo nunca he hecho intradía y cómo mínimo y en el peor de los casos he estado semanas. Lo habitual es meses o años ya sea en chicharros o en índices...
De todas formas por supuesto respeto la decisión pero no me atribuyas ninguna influencia :no:


----------



## Namreir (26 Mar 2015)

Somos el mas menos peor de europistania, el verde nos espera,


----------



## chicodelmaiz (26 Mar 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,gracias a tu sabia recomendacion alcista de ayer,que segui,y con el por supuesto gapazo de impresion a la baja que no se veia hace semanas,he decidido poner fin a mis dias de "inversor",esto me parece demasiado surrealista.Una gacela menos.
> 
> Escribire en la guarderia a partir de ahora ::



Yo también siento que hayas salido escaldado. En la bolsa rara vez 2+2 = 4; Más bien suele ser 2+2 = -1+5 o variaciones del estilo :


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (26 Mar 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Bueno,gracias a tu sabia recomendacion alcista de ayer,que segui,y con el por supuesto gapazo de impresion a la baja que no se veia hace semanas,he decidido poner fin a mis dias de "inversor",esto me parece demasiado surrealista.Una gacela menos.
> 
> Escribire en la guarderia a partir de ahora ::



Hasta hace 2 días todo el mundo lloraba porque estaba todo muy alto y ya no había espacio para entrar.
Ahora que recorta, todo el mundo llora porque estoy "va pa'bajo" y nos va a llover el guano. 
A medio plazo toda Europa está recontra-alcista gracias a Droghi, hay que aprovechar el momento para entrar. Eso sí, no meterse con la pasta para pagar el recibo de la luz a fin de mes. Siempre hay un ataque de yihadistas, un avión que se cae, unas palabras de Putin, que pueden dar un susto momentáneo.


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ayer creo que no dije nada(?!)
> De todas formas hombre... si tomas decisiones a dos días vista es facilísimo palmar pasta.
> *Yo nunca he hecho intradía *y cómo mínimo y en el peor de los casos he estado semanas. Lo habitual es meses o años ya sea en chicharros o en índices...
> De todas formas por supuesto respeto la decisión pero no me atribuyas ninguna influencia :no:



Creo que es la opcion razonable porque lo del intradia es de risa,hagas lo que hagas todo sale mal,como si pruebas tirando los dados.Y encima bien cargado ayer...:::::: 

Pero que puta mierda


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Creo que es la opcion razonable porque lo del intradia es de risa,hagas lo que hagas todo sale mal,como si pruebas tirando los dados.Y encima bien cargado ayer...::::::
> 
> Pero que puta mierda



Sabes que estamos tentando la suerte y en unos minutos habrá una chapa de dos páginas sobre las trampas al gacelerío no? 

Aún así todo se puede ilustrar de forma gráfica:

SP500 (1 año)






SP500 (10 años)






DAX (1 año)






DAX(10 años)






Comportamiento gacelil






No creo que se trate de retirarse y coger fóbias si no de adoptar una postura un poco más paciente y racional y no jugarse el dinero de comer claro 

También es cierto que este hilo sería aún más zombi si todo el mundo hiciera estrategias a largo


----------



## Topongo (26 Mar 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sabes que estamos tentando la suerte y en unos minutos habrá una chapa de dos páginas sobre las trampas al gacelerío no?
> 
> Aún así todo se puede ilustrar de forma gráfica:
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


En general con todo lo que he sido paciente me ha ido bien, basicamente por meter en valores que ya conocíes y he comentado IBE,SAN,ENG... y que me la pelaba que subieran o bajaban , y asi me he encontrado con todos con rentabilidades brutales 4 años después cuando las he liquidado y eso sin contar los dividendos...

A más corto plazo pues ni fu ni fa empate, buenos aciertos, una fase de sobreoperación y algún que otro escarceo con algún chicharro, también alguna cagada gorda con OHL y SAN (durmiente se acordará a lo mejor), pero creo que todo eso me ha hecho mejorar... o eso espero...

En definitiva, mi intención a partir de ahora.

Reharé mi cartera dividendera
Mantendré un par de posiciones para semanas-meses 

@Apolocreed, con el guano me he acordado de ti , que al menos un respiro tendías...


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> @Apolocreed, con el guano me he acordado de ti , que al menos un respiro tendías...



Para ser sinceros he sentido ganas de matar cuando he visto lo del gap,y cuando me he puesto corto en 11270 (futuro) para intentar centimear a lo buitre y ha seguido subiendo no digamos...

Ahi es cuando ya he pensado que me estaban tomando el pelo y decidido pasar del tema ::


----------



## Tono (26 Mar 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Tuve un amigo (ahora no sé por dónde anda) que, en cuanto veía a un chiquillo fumando en un parque (por ejemplo) opinaba de este modo:
> 
> "Me preocupa TODO EL PROBLEMA DE LA JUVENTUD".
> 
> ...



Por fin alguien que piensa como yo. :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Eso es lo que yo siempre digo, mesura, comedimiento y precaución. 8:

De acuerdo que preocuparse demasiado puede ser excesivo, pero en temas de dinero mejor eso que dar un sólo paso en falso.

De cualquier manera la preocupación hacia los demás es siempre una señal de empatía. Ya se sabe, el roce hace el cariño... es normal preocuparse por los coforeros con los que compartes aquí tan buenos momentos.:o

*¿Sabe cuánto pagan Iberdrola, Inditex o Telefónica en impuestos?*







¿Sabe cuánto pagan Iberdrola, Inditex o Telefónica en impuestos?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2015)

casi seguro ha sido un suicida , dicen que el copiloto es de nacionalidad alemana pero no saben su origen etnico :ouch:


----------



## Blink (26 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> casi seguro ha sido un suicida , dicen que el copiloto es de nacionalidad alemana pero no saben su origen etnico :ouch:



Con tanto mestizaje lo mismo puede ser un Inuit o un camboyano


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2015)

Hay una foto del copiloto en el mundo y pinta de minoría étnica no tiene.
Tiempos complicados estos...


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> casi seguro ha sido un suicida , dicen que el copiloto es de nacionalidad alemana pero no saben su origen etnico :ouch:



Seguro que tambien abrio largos ayer a ultima hora ::


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2015)

aun no han dicho el segundo apellido :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2015)

Resumiento el trimestre:

SP500 +0,10%
Ibex +9,13%
Dax +18,16

Si es que palmáis dinero porque os da la gana 

---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 13:23 ----------

Y el EUR/USD ha caido un 8% aprox.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2015)

semos burbujos , nos sobra la platita y los cm


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2015)

Y los trols no olvide los trols! :no:
No había caído que hoy habla Drogui... Igual dejan un velote de los buenos ienso:


----------



## Roninn (26 Mar 2015)

Hola parroquia,



Roninn dijo:


> Largo Hispania con lo que me sobra del cafe.
> 
> Otra inmo española es lo que faltaba a mi cartera.::
> 
> 01-ago-2014



Vendo las Hispania +15,33%, volverá a entrar seguramente. Soros es un tio majo
Vendo las Colonial -2%.

Me quedo con las ANR. Cosas del RTT.

(Retarded Testicular Trading)


----------



## Tono (26 Mar 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> En general con todo lo que he sido paciente me ha ido bien, basicamente por meter en valores que ya conocíes y he comentado IBE,SAN,ENG... y que me la pelaba que subieran o bajaban , y asi me he encontrado con todos con rentabilidades brutales 4 años después cuando las he liquidado y eso sin contar los dividendos...
> ...





Hola Topongo.

Estamos aquí para ayudarte, Topongo.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2015)

Roninn dijo:


> Hola parroquia,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo de ratarded ya se sabia :o


----------



## Roninn (26 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo de ratarded ya se sabia :o



Mersi Mestre


----------



## Tono (26 Mar 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Resumiento el trimestre:
> 
> SP500 +0,10%
> Ibex +9,13%
> ...




Los que están palmando pasta son los 'cortos' :o


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2015)

hay una cuña alcista que probablemente rompera , veo un pullback a la cuña desde 10850 ienso:

---------- Post added 26-mar-2015 at 15:18 ----------

o lo que es lo mismo , un viaje a los 10850 pullback hasta 11450 y pumba pabajo a los 10400 o quiza 9950 con lo que se formaria un HCH ienso:


----------



## Ghost hunter (26 Mar 2015)

Pues yo veo subidas a partir de mañana:




La línea de tendencia en diario es lo que marca al menos.


----------



## Tono (26 Mar 2015)

Muttley dijo:


> Vendidos los avioncitos. A 8.4X. Los llevaba desde hace 4 años.
> 
> Ahora hay que vender los banquitos y los hotelitos. A los primeros esperaremos hasta la dilución (o quise decir dividendo elección?) de la semana que viene (apuntando el nivel de Claca que espera un 4-5% incremento en los bancos). A los segundos cuando cuadre.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena. :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Precisamente ayer comentaba con el amigo Paulistano sobre los buenos resultados del medio-largo plazo.

Especular en Bolsa en el corto plazo es divertido, muy divertido. 
Invertir a largo plazo no tiene nada de divertido ni de aburrido, es otra cosa totalmente diferente. :
Lo primero tiene mucho del atractivo del juego, la apuesta, la descarga de adrenalina... con el añadido del reto personal de que no es una actividad de puro azar, sino que al menos hasta cierto punto la habilidad personal juega un papel en el resultado obtenido. Juego pero controlo. Es decir, el autoengaño propio del que cae en la ludopatía.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Mar 2015)

Esto ya no lo para ni god , mañana gap al alza ienso:

cerramos cortos , lo comido por lo servido y abrimos largos


----------



## Robopoli (26 Mar 2015)

Vaya cierre han hecho las Europeas, no?? ienso:


----------



## Namreir (26 Mar 2015)

LLegara un dia en que las plusvalias desparezcan, en que todos los indices se tiñan de rojo, en que las perdidas inunden el mercado, pero hoy no es ese dia.

Hoy no es ese dÃ­a - YouTube


----------



## h2o ras (27 Mar 2015)

Buenos dias
*Comprar matildes a 10.84, Cuando cotizan a 13.35*parece una buena operacion
62.5 titulos por 1000 acciones
*Opiniones ?*
link: *Comprar*


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Esto ya no lo para ni god , mañana gap al alza ienso:
> 
> cerramos cortos , lo comido por lo servido y abrimos largos



guanos dias gacelillas 

servidor ha acertado con lo del gap al alza , vaya no me lo esperaba 

---------- Post added 27-mar-2015 at 09:16 ----------

cerramos largos 11400 en 11520 y abrimos cortos :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Mar 2015)

Arcelor ha vuelto a perder los 9 euros. Y eso que me venía recomendadísima. Mis nietos no estarán contentos, no.


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2015)

Y en Brasil la están preparando la cama.

Telefónica recibe una multa récord de 437 millones por un litigio fiscal en Perú. Noticias de Empresas


----------



## chicodelmaiz (27 Mar 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Y en Brasil la están preparando la cama.
> 
> Telefónica recibe una multa récord de 437 millones por un litigio fiscal en Perú. Noticias de Empresas



Vaya hostiazo... :8: y con el peso que tiene esa empresa en el IBEX se va a notar sí o sí


----------



## Muttley (27 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Arcelor ha vuelto a perder los 9 euros. Y eso que me venía recomendadísima. Mis nietos no estarán contentos, no.



La esperamos más abajo. Estuve lento la otra vez que bajó de 8.5 euros. No volverá a pasar.

En economía en crisis galopante (en este caso de tipo mundial), los servicios y lo que llega al ciudadano son caros, es decir, hay que presionar al señor de a pie para que salgan los números, mientras que a su vez reajustan (a la baja)sus pedidos en equipos de primera manufactura o de materias primas en la cadena productiva, ya que ven como "Winter is coming".

Conclusión. Ahora que nos creemos que la economía va "p'arriva" y que las empresas de servicios presentan beneficios chulos en un mundo de regaliz y piruleta y euros impresos hay que buscar la oportunidad en el origen de la cadena, que básicamente son mineras, alimentarias y acereras o ETF sobre materias primas básicas, industriales y agricultura.

Son la base de cualquier resurgir económico. Y hasta que Arcelor no esté 15, aquí no resurge un carajo.

Edito: Llevo un paquete desde hace un par de años a 8.9X


----------



## h2o ras (27 Mar 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Y en Brasil la están preparando la cama.
> 
> Telefónica recibe una multa récord de 437 millones por un litigio fiscal en Perú. Noticias de Empresas



Es lo que pasa, Cuando Alierta esta mas preocupado por hacer economias, eludiendo impuestos, que por crear valor. :: :: ::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2015)

poco le han dao :o

cerramos cortos 11520 en 11470 y abrimos largos , esperamos que no se termine de cerrar el gap ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Mar 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Y en Brasil la están preparando la cama.
> 
> Telefónica recibe una multa récord de 437 millones por un litigio fiscal en Perú. Noticias de Empresas



La ampliación también le puede hacer pupa.


----------



## h2o ras (27 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La ampliación también le puede hacer pupa.



Parece que el calendario ya esta listo, pego:
*Calendario: 

28 de marzo-12 de abril. Comienza el periodo de suscripción preferente. 

17 de abril. Desembolso de las nuevas acciones. 

20 de abril. Registro del aumento de capital. 

21 de abril. Admisión a cotización. 

22 de abril. Los nuevos títulos comienzan a negociar. 

24 de abril. Ajustes finales en caso de ser necesarios. *
link: *Comprar*
hasta el 12 de abril se podra ver la influencia en la cotizacion


----------



## bertok (27 Mar 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> Es lo que pasa, Cuando Alierta esta mas preocupado por hacer economias, eludiendo impuestos, que por crear valor. :: :: ::



Brasil es un peligro importante para TEF. Tiene mucha concentración de riesgo allí.


----------



## TenienteDan (27 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Arcelor ha vuelto a perder los 9 euros. Y eso que me venía recomendadísima. Mis nietos no estarán contentos, no.



Yo había entrado hace unas semanas y he terminado saliendo hoy.

MTS hace muchas rupturas en falso es muy perra esta acción.


----------



## Reidor (27 Mar 2015)

No aguanto más tensión. Acabo de vender mis INDRAs con el subidón de hoy y les he sacado un 19 % en poco más de un mes. "El último céntimo que se lo lleve otro". He ganado, pero creo que me he dejado algo más valioso en salud arterial. Ahora, relaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx...


----------



## h2o ras (27 Mar 2015)

19% en un mes :Aplauso: Menos da el banco


----------



## Reidor (27 Mar 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> Buenos dias
> *Comprar matildes a 10.84, Cuando cotizan a 13.35*parece una buena operacion
> 62.5 titulos por 1000 acciones
> *Opiniones ?*
> link: *Comprar*




h2o ras, yo no soy un experto pero me parece una buena opción si ya eres accionista de Telefónica porque te dan 1 derecho por cada acción que tengas. Con cada 16 derechos puedes comprar una acción al precio que citas. Sin embargo, para los que no son accionistas no parece ser una buena opción, pues los derechos están caros según esta web:

DERECHOS TELEFONICA (TEF.D), Evolucion, Bolsa: cotizacion, graficos, analisis y foros

0'375 €/derecho x 16 derechos/acción = 6 € que habría que sumarle a los 10'84. A mí no me salen las cuentas, pero no soy un experto y quizás me equivoque en algo.


----------



## garpie (27 Mar 2015)

Reidor, ese precio del derecho que indicas es el del último scrip, el de noviembre-diciembre de 2014.


----------



## Reidor (27 Mar 2015)

garpie dijo:


> Reidor, ese precio del derecho que indicas es el del último scrip, el de noviembre-diciembre de 2014.[/Q
> 
> Gracias, Garpie. Es decir, que los de Invertia no tienen su web actualizada. He estado mirando con más detalle y aquí dan un precio más barato para cada derecho: 0'157 €:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost hunter (27 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Arcelor ha vuelto a perder los 9 euros. Y eso que me venía recomendadísima. Mis nietos no estarán contentos, no.



Arcelor a día de hoy es una acción bajista, la tendencia en diario así lo confirmó el día 13-14 de marzo. En un futuro puede que vuelva a subir pero a día de hoy las veo más en los 8,68 que recuperando los 9, ojala me equivoque porque también tengo algún amigo que se metió en 9,60 simplemente por las recomendaciones del bróker........ yo le avisé que seguiría cayendo....... todo el rollo ese de las recomendaciones puede funcionar a L/P pero a corto y medio nanay, y para operar a L/P vale hasta el más inútil porque al final en un año o dos es raro que no ganes dinero con una empresa que esté bien consolidada.


----------



## h2o ras (27 Mar 2015)

Reidor dijo:


> h2o ras, yo no soy un experto pero me parece una buena opción si ya eres accionista de Telefónica porque te dan 1 derecho por cada acción que tengas. Con cada 16 derechos puedes comprar una acción al precio que citas. Sin embargo, para los que no son accionistas no parece ser una buena opción, pues los derechos están caros según esta web:
> 
> DERECHOS TELEFONICA (TEF.D), Evolucion, Bolsa: cotizacion, graficos, analisis y foros
> 
> 0'375 €/derecho x 16 derechos/acción = 6 € que habría que sumarle a los 10'84. A mí no me salen las cuentas, pero no soy un experto y quizás me equivoque en algo.



Voy a mirarlo, ehhh otra opcion seria vender los derechos, no se me habia ocurrido.

Otra posibilidad, acudir a la ampliacion, cobrar el dividendo en mayo, pero eso ya se parece mas al cuento de la lechera:






---------- Post added 27-mar-2015 at 14:18 ----------

Ya es viernes:


----------



## J-Z (27 Mar 2015)

Indra y abengoa empresas castuzas manipuladisimas lideres del churribex.

Arcetroll que no remonta mientras acerinox de mierda en maximos WTF LOL.

Yo tb comprare más arcetroles si baja de 8.5 al final subirá y nos llevaremos platita pero jode ver los putos chicharros estos asquerosos de mierda putrefacta subiendo cual cohetes.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (27 Mar 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Indra y abengoa empresas castuzas manipuladisimas lideres del churribex.
> 
> Arcetroll que no remonta mientras acerinox de mierda en maximos WTF LOL.
> 
> Yo tb comprare más arcetroles si baja de 8.5 al final subirá y nos llevaremos platita pero jode ver los putos chicharros estos asquerosos de mierda putrefacta subiendo cual cohetes.



Por ahí dicen q BNP quiere llevarla a 5 y algo para no pagar unos bonus cap q tiene colocados


----------



## h2o ras (27 Mar 2015)

Una bacteria que mata los olivos en el Salento italiano, 40% produccion aceite Italia <Xylella fastidiosa>, para amateurs Deoleo y otros

*Una nueva plaga tiene en vilo al sector olivarero español y europeo . SUR.es*


----------



## Montegrifo (27 Mar 2015)

Muttley dijo:


> La esperamos más abajo. Estuve lento la otra vez que bajó de 8.5 euros. No volverá a pasar.
> 
> En economía en crisis galopante (en este caso de tipo mundial), los servicios y lo que llega al ciudadano son caros, es decir, hay que presionar al señor de a pie para que salgan los números, mientras que a su vez reajustan (a la baja)sus pedidos en equipos de primera manufactura o de materias primas en la cadena productiva, ya que ven como "Winter is coming".
> 
> ...



Le acompañaré cuando les aprieten las tuercas a 6.5


----------



## Durmiente (27 Mar 2015)

Este post no iba aquí

---------- Post added 27-mar-2015 at 17:06 ----------

Para terminar la jornada /semana, una bajadita


----------



## J-Z (27 Mar 2015)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Le acompañaré cuando les aprieten las tuercas a 6.5



Su supermínimo son los 7.75 de este año, a 6,5 la llevas clara, aparte creo que cuando toda la mierda baje arcelor irá pariba a contra corriente.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Mar 2015)

cerramos largos perdiendo pipas y abrimos cortos , esperamos gap a la baja para el lunes :no:

hasta el lunes entonces burbujos :fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (27 Mar 2015)

Jato mira que eres cansino con tu papertrading de mierda, encima nunca aciertas, ni tu mismo te crees lo que pones cabronazo.


----------



## h2o ras (27 Mar 2015)

Venga jato, que hoy es viernes, aqui tiene su racion de Boobs:


----------



## h2o ras (27 Mar 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Ojo a Grecia este finde.
> 
> Ojo a la Semana Santa y sus capirotes negros.
> 
> Ojo a esta:



La tercera opcion es la Mas Mejor, a mi parecer


----------



## Montegrifo (28 Mar 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Su supermínimo son los 7.75 de este año, a 6,5 la llevas clara, aparte creo que cuando toda la mierda baje arcelor irá pariba a contra corriente.



Cuando llegue a los 7.75 entre con todo lo gordo y apriete los dientes, ya veremos donde se frena


----------



## Namreir (28 Mar 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos largos perdiendo pipas y abrimos cortos , esperamos gap a la baja para el lunes :no:
> 
> hasta el lunes entonces burbujos :fiufiu:



El otro dia venia guanazo -1.000 pipos de golpe, al de 3 horas estabas con esto ya no lo para ni Dios, ahora con el guano otra vez. ¿Se te ha olvidado la pastillita de Litio?


----------



## Tono (28 Mar 2015)

Hay un tema que creo debería ser comentado. 
Aprovecho pues este espacio que desinteresadamente yo mismo me ofrezco, para abrir un amistoso debate con mis exquisitos coforeros.

Concediendo que aunque sea legítimo y legal... la publicidad de las plataformas online y market makers varios es un pelín engañosa, más propia de hijos de puta estafadores que de empresas serias :no:. 

Podemos ver en cualquier página web la facilidad para hacer anuncios publicitarios, con modelos de aspecto profesional exitoso, asegurando cosas como:* “gano 2.000€ todas las noches”* ó* “me gano 4.500€ extras al mes dedicando media hora todos los días”.* 
Lo más patético es la gente que se cree esas bobadas. Los que ganan 2.000€ todas las horas del día son esas compañías. 

Un trader para poder ganar 2.000€ al día debería tener, a ojo de buen cubero, una cuenta de al menos 100.000€... y en ese caso nadie gana 2.000€ todos los días, sino que hay días que pierde 1.500, otros que gana 1.000 y otros que gana 800. La afirmación de que alguien gana tal cantidad todos los días o meses en trading es una payasada, una mentira manifiesta. inocho:
Un embuste propio de esa ralea que permiten operar como brókeres.


----------



## Ghost hunter (28 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Hay un tema que creo debería ser comentado.
> Aprovecho pues este espacio que desinteresadamente yo mismo me ofrezco, para abrir un amistoso debate con mis exquisitos coforeros.
> 
> Un trader para poder ganar 2.000€ al día debería tener, a ojo de buen cubero, una cuenta de al menos 100.000€... y en ese caso nadie gana 2.000€ todos los días, sino que hay días que pierde 1.500, otros que gana 1.000 y otros que gana 800. La afirmación de que alguien gana tal cantidad todos los días o meses en trading es una payasada, una mentira manifiesta. inocho:
> Un embuste propio de esa ralea que permiten operar como brókeres.



Ya te he leído anteriormente y eres una persona coherente. Lo de estas plataformas es una vergüenza, engañan a la gente miserablemente con sistemas que solo funcionan a tiempo pasado..............

Por no mencionar que hacen apología del apalancamiento a todas horas.......

Joder que una persona para operar tiene que tener una formación....... por mucho que digan el trading se aprende a base de echar horas en los gráficos, yo llevare unas 2.000 horas de gráficos a mis espaldas y hay cosas que por intuición acierto.........eso no lo puedes explicar a nadie por mucha filosofía de velas, indicadores, y mariconadas similares expliques.

Este mundo si no te lo tomas en serio te despluma en menos de un año, incluso siendo bueno se te puede ir la pinza un día y joder el trabajo de medio año...... no es un broma y más si vas apalancado :ouch: por cierto que nadie espere ganar 2.000 euros en un mes con una cuenta pequeñita....... yo estimo que siendo muy bueno se le puede sacar unos 120-150 euros a la semana con una cuenta de 2.000 euros...... al mes un resultado de 300 limpios es la bomba, suponiendo que estamos hablando de constancia....... de nada vale ganar en un mes 600 euros si después vas a palmar 500 el mes que viene.

Ojito con este mundo que no es un juego, hay gente que con el apalancamiento acaba debiendo pasta el bróker (Recientemente caso franco Suizo).


Respecto a la regulación........ el estado debería meter mano pero claro tu firmas unos papeles que especifican que tu controlas todos los productos que vas a utilizar........:: Avisada queda la gente, después que cada uno actué en consecuencia.


----------



## Namreir (28 Mar 2015)

¿Y quien defiende aqui esa operativa?

---------- Post added 28-mar-2015 at 19:25 ----------

Y sobre apalancarse, mi recomendacion es, NUNCA JAMAS JAMAS JAMAS. NEVER EVER EVER. 

Es como lo de comprar zulitos a credito. NUNCA JAMAS, siempre liquido todo.


----------



## Tono (29 Mar 2015)

*Los market makers son nada más y nada menos que casas de apuestas.* 

Vienen a ofrecer los mismos activos que los mercados reales, ya sean futuros, acciones o mercado interbancario de divisas, pero con un mayor spread y costes de financiación. La contrapartida de la operación será recogida por el bróker. Éste intentará equilibrar las posiciones alcistas y bajistas en un activo y la diferencia será cubierta por el mismo. Los market makers, al igual que las casas deportivas de apuestas, hacen esto a sabiendas de que la gran mayoría de traders particulares serán perdedores en el medio plazo. 

Entre las comisiones, los costes de financiación y la mala operativa de la mayoría de los clientes, los brókeres tienen suficiente para vivir holgadamente de esto. No les hace falta acudir a ningún tipo de prácticas extrañas para tener un buen negocio. Ya se encargan los traders, sobre todo los novatos (los cuales terminan su carrera de trading en pocos años y de manera negativa para regocijo de estos market makers), de perder el dinero operando de manera normal, sobre todo con el famoso day trading.

Recordad que que los market makers tienen una cosa en común con los brókeres tradicionales (muchos de ellos son market makers y tradicionales a la vez)....
... y esta no es otra que ambos gustan de que los clientes operen mucho y a menudo: es decir, que hagan intradía. Los primeros ganarán porque los clientes pierden, y los segundos porque los clientes se dejan gran cantidad de comisiones. Hay que tener en cuenta que si operas mucho, la cantidad que puede hacer que tu cuenta pierda a final de año es la de las comisiones o el spread. 

Por lo tanto, lo mejor es operar al contrario de lo que quieren todas estas empresas: no haciendo day trading.

*DI NO A LA LUDOPATIA.*


----------



## Namreir (29 Mar 2015)

Tono, asi SI, sin insultar, aportando argumentos cohorentes, y exponiendo una idea central de forma clara, concisa y contundente. Si terminaremos haciendo de ti un forero de provecho. Pasa un feliz domingo, y que no se te olvide darle un meneo a la parienta.


----------



## Tono (29 Mar 2015)

Muchas gracias por tus palabras Namreir. 
Ya sabes que si los consejos vienen de tí los oigo con mucha atención, pero no los escucho.
Dale recuerdos al conductor del autobús.:rolleye:

*Hablando de calentar valores*, voy a poner un gráfico para tontos.
Lo entiende cualquiera. :
No sé por qué este valor despierta tanto interés en algún coforero. :rolleye:
Años y años de gacelones pillados y Stop Loss violentados en una caída que no tiene fin.







Indiscutible. Impepinable.
Eso no lo levanta ni la Upton.
Valor para huir de él como del mismísimo infierno.
Me recuerda mucho a Deoleo. :: Incluso la forma de comentarlo de algunos. :rolleye:


----------



## Reidor (29 Mar 2015)

A propósito de lo que dice Tono, me ha llamado la atención que algunos "analistas" de mercado como Roberto Moro recomienden valores que a continuación caen un un 10 % (caso de Arcelor Mittal MTS) o un 20 % (caso de OHL). ¿Están comprados por la parte leonina para cazar gacelas o hacen las recomendaciones al buen tuntún?


----------



## paulistano (29 Mar 2015)

Reidor dijo:


> A propósito de lo que dice Tono, me ha llamado la atención que algunos "analistas" de mercado como Roberto Moro recomienden valores que a continuación caen un un 10 % (caso de Arcelor Mittal MTS) o un 20 % (caso de OHL). ¿Están comprados por la parte leonina para cazar gacelas o hacen las recomendaciones al buen tuntún?



Hace dos días recomendó entrar en SACYR.

Veremos si vuelve a cagarla.

Personalmente no me fío de los analistos.


----------



## Namreir (29 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


>



¿Y quien ha recomendado arcelor mittal?

---------- Post added 29-mar-2015 at 16:33 ----------

Tono, me impresiona la celeridad de tus respuestas, ¿que tal te funciona F5?


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2015)

Arcelor es una máquina de pillar gacelas que buscan el punto de giro exacto.

Sigue en un primario bajista de libro

Al final hemos salido chamuscados de ArcelorMittal. Noticias de Inversión


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (29 Mar 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Y quien ha recomendado arcelor mittal?
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-mar-2015 at 16:33 ----------
> 
> Tono, me impresiona la celeridad de tus respuestas, ¿que tal te funciona F5?



En el último mes le he preguntado un par de veces al forero Jesucristo Burbuja... 

Pero vamos que he preguntado por un par de ellas con aspecto técnico igual de jodido y con muchísima menos capitalización/negociación..... suedzucker _forinstans_ y no me da pena vergüenza remordimiento alguno. 

La semana que viene lo mismo pregunto por Transocean o por VALE y si algún forero tiene a bien compartir su coñocimiento me alegraré y si no buscaré conversar, compartir, aprender por otro sitio.... como antes han hecho otros, aquí y en tantos otros parecidos.


----------



## bertok (29 Mar 2015)

TelefÃ³nica en tres grÃ¡ficos. - Rankia


----------



## Namreir (29 Mar 2015)

Telefonica puede ser nuestra arcelor mittal del futuro, la subida de 5 euros de fusion tiene muy muy muy mala pinta.


----------



## h2o ras (30 Mar 2015)

Buenos dias

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tos-armario-de-banca-ahora-2-7-megatones.html


----------



## chicodelmaiz (30 Mar 2015)

Afectará a MTS esta noticia?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Mar 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Afectará a MTS esta noticia?



MTS ya está muy afectada. Por todo.


Buenos dias.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Mar 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> MTS ya está muy afectada. Por todo.
> 
> 
> Buenos dias.





chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Afectará a MTS esta noticia?



MTS es un compañía débil en un sector débil.. El gráfico ya nos dirá cuando entrar


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

empezamos la semana , ultimas sesiones de mes , toca corregir :abajo:


----------



## Muttley (30 Mar 2015)

Buenos días,

MTS es ahora mismo la única opción del HIVEX con potencial a un horizonte temporal de 4-5 años. Como cíclica, la compañía se está adaptando al nuevo ciclo reduciendo deuda a buen ritmo. Yo si veo a MTS en 15 en 3 años, pero me cuesta horrores ver a SAN en 14 o a BME en 80 en la misma fecha por poner un ejemplo. 

Ahora bien, es una trituradora de gacelas (y no tan gacelas) a horizonte temporal de menos de un año. En intradía debe ser una masacre. Comparar a Arcelor Mittal, una empresa con 65 mil millones de facturación con Deoleo y tratarla como chicharro...hombre pues no se. Para mi no. 

Yo no me atrevo a recomendar nada a nadie ni mucho menos. Yo simplemente posteo que he hecho, que hago y que voy a hacer por si a alguien le sirve. Y lo que voy a hacer es esperar a MTS en 7,8-7.9 y entrar para ese horizonte de 4-5 años.


----------



## Tono (30 Mar 2015)

Muttley dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> MTS es ahora mismo la única opción del HIVEX con potencial a un horizonte temporal de 4-5 años. Como cíclica, la compañía se está adaptando al nuevo ciclo reduciendo deuda a buen ritmo. Yo si veo a MTS en 15 en 3 años, pero me cuesta horrores ver a SAN en 14 o a BME en 80 en la misma fecha por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón. Deoleo y Arcelor no se parecen en nada.
Salvo en lo que yo he comentado: en su gráfica... y en la forma que se calientan ambos valores por los foros...
...que si son empresas cíclicas, que si se está sacando deuda, que si el potencial a largo, at eternum, es impresionante... :fiufiu: :ouch:

Miren, miren. :ouch:













Indiscutible. Impepinable.
::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Mar 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

continuamos con la correccion :o

atentos al hch de TEF :abajo:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Mar 2015)

La correción...ya.

Buenos dias.


----------



## 1965 (31 Mar 2015)

¿Alguien sabe por qué se está disparando ferrovial?. Tengo un paquete desde los 13,6 con idea de largo, pero no se si hacer caja.


----------



## Blink (31 Mar 2015)

1965 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe por qué se está disparando ferrovial?. Tengo un paquete desde los 13,6 con idea de largo, pero no se si hacer caja.



Ferrovial disfruta de la "subida libre" tras refinanciar un préstamo de 1.250 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Mar 2015)

cierre en minimos y gap a la baja para mañana cojones ya :no:


----------



## paulistano (31 Mar 2015)

Lo que le cuesta a sacyr perder los 3,90....la leche... Que momentos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo que le cuesta a sacyr perder los 3,90....la leche... Que momentos



No, joder, que no los pierda. :: Que se nos va por el desagüe.


----------



## Tono (31 Mar 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo que le cuesta a sacyr perder los 3,90....la leche... Que momentos



Ya te digo.
Y lo que está sufriendo el SAN para romper los 7 con claridad. :ouch:

Increíble lo que están haciendo BME, Ferrovial e Inditex. 
Vaya máquinas generadoras de plusvalías. 
La cuestión es que todavía no parece tarde para subirse al tren en cualquiera de ellas... pero a ver quién tiene cullons :fiufiu:

Que quede esto muy claro. Me encantaría que nadie se olvidara nunca de esta frase:

_Hay una diferencia muy clara entre las bolsas y los casinos: *los casinos son más transparentes y honrados que los mercados*. Por desgracia. En un casino siempre sabes las probabilidades en tu contra y, salvo casos aislados, no trucan las máquinas. En las bolsas esto no siempre es así. Por no decir nunca._ :rolleye:


----------



## h2o ras (31 Mar 2015)

Ibex. Unico verde Europa, y San a 7

---------- Post added 31-mar-2015 at 17:03 ----------

Fue un. Visto y no visto


----------



## Tono (31 Mar 2015)

h2o ras dijo:


> Ibex. Unico verde Europa, y San a 7
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-mar-2015 at 17:03 ----------
> 
> Fue un. Visto y no visto



Cuando comento de superar con claridad los 7 en el SAN no me refería a tocar o rebasar el precio. 
Hablo de que entren unos cuantos cientos de millones (si pueden ser miles mejor :Aplauso POR ENCIMA DE ESE PRECIO para consolidarlo.
El volumen es más importante que el precio para marcar tendensia. :


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Mar 2015)

¿ algún titulo conjjjjjjpiranoico pa Abril ? que de mussssshoooo yuyu...porfi...


----------



## h2o ras (31 Mar 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Cuando comento de superar con claridad los 7 en el SAN no me refería a tocar o rebasar el precio.
> Hablo de que entren unos cuantos cientos de millones (si pueden ser miles mejor :Aplauso POR ENCIMA DE ESE PRECIO para consolidarlo.
> El volumen es más importante que el precio para marcar tendensia. :



No me referia a su comentArio, Tono, era una simple constatacion de lo que veia en mi pantalla, pero me parece razonable

---------- Post added 31-mar-2015 at 19:33 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ algún titulo conjjjjjjpiranoico pa Abril ? que de mussssshoooo yuyu...porfi...



No cuente usted conmigo, mi religuion me lo prohibe


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Mar 2015)

Yo también os quiero, muyayos...salut i peles...me largo a mi cueva antinuclear a ejjjperar el MadMax..::


----------



## h2o ras (1 Abr 2015)

Feliz 1° de abril :







En muchos paises el primero de abril es como el 28 de diciembre en España 

Abran el hilo de abril leñe


----------



## James Bond (1 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón. Deoleo y Arcelor no se parecen en nada.
> Salvo en lo que yo he comentado: en su gráfica... y en la forma que se calientan ambos valores por los foros...
> ...que si son empresas cíclicas, que si se está sacando deuda, que si el potencial a largo, at eternum, es impresionante... :fiufiu: :ouch:
> 
> ...



Comparar Acelor con Deoleo por la gráfica... Y yo que lo tomaba a usted como una persona mas o menos sensata. Mas cuando usted es el primero que critica a los "analistas técnicos" por pintar rayas en un gráfico ::

Arcelor es un elefante herido y Deoleo es un chicharro, desde el punto de vista fundamental no se pueden ni comparar. Es como comparar a dios con un gitano.

Creo que usted ademas era de los que defendía a Bestinver, si no me equivoco la primera posición de Bestinver con un peso del 7% es Arcelor. Creo que los señores de Bestinver saben bastante mas que nosotros y van cargaditos de arcelores.

OCU inversores, que hay que reconocer que tampoco lo hacen mal, llevan bastante tiempo recomendando su compra. 

Arcelor es una empresa cíclica, que aun con la crisis, la bajada de materias primas, regulaciones ambientales, etc. ha disminuido su deuda desde 2006 casi hasta la mitad y se ha reestructurado muy bien.

A la que repunte un poco el ciclo económico y suban las materias primas se disparará.

Ya lo decía Peter Lynch "No tienen paciencia para superar las crisis ni dejar que se desarrolle la inversión y vender cuando se pierde. La gente no tiene paciencia para enriquecerse lentamente; en lugar de ello, decide arruinarse con rapidez"


----------



## Tono (1 Abr 2015)

James Bond dijo:


> Comparar Acelor con Deoleo por la gráfica... Y yo que lo tomaba a usted como una persona mas o menos sensata. Mas cuando usted es el primero que critica a los "analistas técnicos" por pintar rayas en un gráfico ::
> 
> Arcelor es un elefante herido y Deoleo es un chicharro, desde el punto de vista fundamental no se pueden ni comparar. Es como comparar a dios con un gitano.
> 
> ...



Le puntualizo.

-No me tenga por alguien sensato. Ni me haga caso siquiera.
-En mi vida hablé de Bestinver ni de Worstinver ni de ningún otro fondo, no juego a eso. No se invente cosas.
-Mirar una gráfica y tirar una línea para remarcar una caída al infierno no es hacer AT. Es simplemente constatar un hecho ya sucedido.:no: No me diga tonterías.

Comprar arcelor es arruinarse. Desde hace muchos años es un pozo sin foondo. Un monstruo que será desguazado más pronto que tarde.

Aprenda a interpretar lo que lee. Peter Lynch no creo que acosejara comprar empresas megaendeudadas, en pérdidas y sin futuro. Pero sí decía esto: *"Si no analizas las empresas, tienes las mismas posibilidades de éxito que un jugador de póker apostando sin mirar las cartas".*



Juego, ludopatía, el lado oscuro de la adicción... la ruina. ::


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Abr 2015)

¿ Y Abril ?...animo monines....


----------



## James Bond (1 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Le puntualizo.
> 
> -No me tenga por alguien sensato. Ni me haga caso siquiera.
> -En mi vida hablé de Bestinver ni de Worstinver ni de ningún otro fondo, no juego a eso. No se invente cosas.
> ...



Me parece muy aventurado decir que Arcelor esta megaendeudada y sin futuro siendo el mayor productor de acero... Ahora mismo tiene un deuda de 16.747 millones de $ (la mitad que en 2006) con un *Debt/EBITDA del 2,34* (por debajo de 3, con eso lo digo todo), simplemente su valor en libros ya vale mas que la acción *Book Value Per Share (BVPS) 26$*

De todas formas el tiempo dará o quitará razones, llevo arcelores a 8,31€ si baja a 6€ estaré encantado de comprar mas, esto si es una inversión value.

Mensaje suyo del 16 de julio de 2014 referiendose a bestinver:


Tono dijo:


> Desde luego los fondos serían la solución para mucha gente que o no sabe, o no tiene tiempo o no se atreve a apostar por la renta variable. Cuando la RV es casi ya el único lugar donde se pueden rentabilizar los ahorrros.
> 
> También es verdad que los fondos están bastante mal vistos en general, sobre todo por culpa de los bancos que los utilizan para su provecho propio dejando migajas a los clientes pardillos. A mí mismo me pasó y maldita la gracia, siempre ganaba menos que con un depósito a plazo normal



Teniendo en cuenta que Bestinver posiblemente ha sido y es el mejor fondo de España, y su mayor posición es Arcelor, pues no tengo duda de que es una buena inversión.


----------



## Tono (1 Abr 2015)

James Bond dijo:


> Me parece muy aventurado decir que Arcelor esta megaendeudada y sin futuro siendo el mayor productor de acero... Ahora mismo tiene un deuda de 16.747 millones de $ (la mitad que en 2006) con un *Debt/EBITDA del 2,34* (por debajo de 3, con eso lo digo todo), simplemente su valor en libros ya vale mas que la acción *Book Value Per Share (BVPS) 26$*
> 
> De todas formas el tiempo dará o quitará razones, llevo arcelores a 8,31€ si baja a 6€ estaré encantado de comprar mas, esto si es una inversión value.
> 
> ...




Yo no he hablado de Bestinver en mi vida, je. 
No sé ni quién son, ni lo que ofrecen, ni lo que tienen en cartera, je.


A tomar por el puto culo todos sus datos. :no:
Esto no pasa el filtro de ningún inversor con dos dedos de frente.

*Arcelor Mittal registró en 2014 unas pérdidas de 950 millones de euros. 
2.226 millones de euros perdió en 2013. 
La compañía redujo su previsión de beneficios para 2015.*

Una puta ruina. ::::
No me haga perder más el tiempo. 
Sobran buenos valores en el IBEX para hablar de ellos. Con beneficios, que están en clara tendencia alcista.

Ah! que no interesa hablar más que de valores en caída libre.
Pues no sé por qué interesa tanto lo más ruinoso del IBEX, ustedes mismos :fiufiu:

Calientavalores, spamers bursátiles, patuleas organizadas al servicio de plataformas de trading... :vomito:


----------



## h2o ras (1 Abr 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Y Abril ?...animo monines....



Abralo usted mismo hombre dubitativo, si no ve inconveniente, ehhh, podra escoger el titulo


----------



## Tono (1 Abr 2015)

que lo abra el hombre putativo ese


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (1 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Yo no he hablado de Bestinver en mi vida, je.
> No sé ni quién son, ni lo que ofrecen, ni lo que tienen en cartera, je.
> 
> 
> ...



Por favor... perdió casi un billón??? Contadme qué le pasó a su deuda, a sus ventas, a su caja....

Comprad Abengoas y Bankias que suben


----------



## Tono (1 Abr 2015)

Eso es.
Hay que comprar lo que sube, no lo que baja.



Al que lleve años en esto, como si llueve 
Pero al que no, ojito con los duros a 4 pts.
Saludos.

Calientavalores, spamers bursátiles, patuleas organizadas al servicio de plataformas de trading... :vomito:


----------



## erpako (1 Abr 2015)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Por favor... perdió casi un billón??? Contadme qué le pasó a su deuda, a sus ventas, a su caja....
> 
> Comprad Abengoas y Bankias que suben



Hay un enorme exceso oferta de acero en el mundo:

MICHOACÁN: La falta de aranceles derivó en el paro de ArcelorMittal en México | Internacional | EL PA


Desgraciadamente las MMPP ESTÁN EN UN MERCADO BAJISTA.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Abr 2015)

Jajajajaja...os quiero....8: a ver: En Abril guanox mil...


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Abr 2015)

ahora si que viene lo bueno :abajo:

---------- Post added 01-abr-2015 at 15:52 ----------

no solteis los cortos pezkeñines , han distribuido a placer en la zona 11400-11600 ahora lo tiraran y sera un no parar


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (1 Abr 2015)

erpako dijo:


> Hay un enorme exceso oferta de acero en el mundo:
> 
> MICHOACÁN: La falta de aranceles derivó en el paro de ArcelorMittal en México | Internacional | EL PA
> 
> ...



Bien, esto es otro debate. Además uno al que me encantaría asistir... pero de oyente porque, muy a mi pesar, con lo que conozco no alcanza. Hacia dónde va este mercado y qué participación va a tener Arcelor en él?? Es un debate apasionante que me encantaría estar leyendo. 
Pero estamos leyendo comparaciones con Gowex, timos o calientavalores.... really?? calentar un valor aquí que te puede menear sin despeinarse más de 20 kilos en un hora?? Calentar una empresa que su capacidad de ahorro en costes financieros puede ensombrecer el beneficio neto de medio ibex?? Me halagaría si no me diera tanta vergüenza ajena. 

No es mi intención trollear el hilo ni ofender a nadie, aquí lo dejo.


----------



## Tono (1 Abr 2015)

Mejor dejarlo aquí sí. 
No se puede discutir lo indiscutible. 
Más de 7 años de caídas ininterrumpidas desde los 64€. 
Un 88% de pérdidas desde el 2008.

Indiscutible. Impepinable.8:

Algo que está en caída libre sólo merece el desprecio por parte del inversor

Coforero de bien, tú que con tanto esfuerzo has conseguido ahorrar. Cuida tu dinero. Hazme caso y no escuches los cantos de traidoras sirenas...

*Nunca cojas el cuchillo que cae.*

::::


----------



## James Bond (1 Abr 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Eso es.
> Hay que comprar lo que sube, no lo que baja.
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajja lo suyo es enfermizo. Ahora resulta que calentamos Arcelor jjajjaja Una empresa que cotiza en 3 o 4 mercados distintos y tiene una capitalización de 15.000 millones.

Si cuando se acaban los argumentos es lo que hay.

Esto es lo mismo que Jazztel y Gamesa a 1€. No se preocupe que cuando Arcelor este en unos años a 30€ se lo recordaré.


----------



## tarrito (1 Abr 2015)

James Bond dijo:


> Jajajja lo suyo es enfermizo. Ahora resulta que calentamos Arcelor jjajjaja Una empresa que cotiza en 3 o 4 mercados distintos y tiene una capitalización de 15.000 millones.
> 
> Si cuando se acaban los argumentos es lo que hay.
> 
> Esto es lo mismo que Jazztel y Gamesa a 1€. No se preocupe que cuando Arcelor este en unos años a 30€ se lo recordaré.



No comulgas con el gurú-líder-Salvador del hilo







TROLL - CALIENTAVALORES - *MULTINICK*


----------



## Reidor (1 Abr 2015)

James Bond dijo:


> Jajajja lo suyo es enfermizo. Ahora resulta que calentamos Arcelor jjajjaja Una empresa que cotiza en 3 o 4 mercados distintos y tiene una capitalización de 15.000 millones.
> 
> Si cuando se acaban los argumentos es lo que hay.
> 
> Esto es lo mismo que Jazztel y Gamesa a 1€. No se preocupe que cuando Arcelor este en unos años a 30€ se lo recordaré.




¿En unos años? "En cien años, todos estaremos calvos".


----------



## James Bond (1 Abr 2015)

Reidor dijo:


> ¿En unos años? "En cien años, todos estaremos calvos".



Yo invierto a medio-largo plazo o me las quedo para siempre (tengo una cartera mezcla de B&H y Value). 

Para mi comprar unas arcelores a precios actuales y venderlas dentro de como mínimo un par o tres de años por el doble o el triple me parece una inversión cojonuda, que en el corto plazo puede fluctuar y la pueden tirar a 5€ si quieren. Me la suda.


----------



## Reidor (2 Abr 2015)

James Bond dijo:


> Yo invierto a medio-largo plazo o me las quedo para siempre (tengo una cartera mezcla de B&H y Value).
> 
> Para mi comprar unas arcelores a precios actuales y venderlas dentro de como mínimo un par o tres de años por el doble o el triple me parece una inversión cojonuda, que en el corto plazo puede fluctuar y la pueden tirar a 5€ si quieren. Me la suda.




El valor de 30 no lo ve Arcelor Mittal desde abril de 2010. Eso son 5 años y aunque pasen otros 5 años es difícil que regrese a esos precios debido a la actual competencia china con acero a muy bajo precio. Me parece muy arriesgado asegurar que volverán a tener ese precio en unos años, entendiendo por "unos años" un máximo de 5 años. Me parece improbable pero, claro, imposible no lo es.


----------



## James Bond (2 Abr 2015)

Reidor dijo:


> El valor de 30 no lo ve Arcelor Mittal desde abril de 2010. Eso son 5 años y aunque pasen otros 5 años es difícil que regrese a esos precios debido a la actual competencia china con acero a muy bajo precio. Me parece muy arriesgado asegurar que volverán a tener ese precio en unos años, entendiendo por "unos años" un máximo de 5 años. Me parece improbable pero, claro, imposible no lo es.



¿Acero chino? En Europa lo dudo mucho... La UE impondrá un arancel del 25% al acero chino antes de que acabe marzo


----------



## ... (2 Abr 2015)

Entro, veo que Tonto se sigue comiendo un zasca detrás de otro y me piro a tomar el Sol que hace un día estupendo.


----------



## Reidor (2 Abr 2015)

James Bond dijo:


> ¿Acero chino? En Europa lo dudo mucho... La UE impondrá un arancel del 25% al acero chino antes de que acabe marzo




La empresa ArcelorMittal no es solamente europea sino que es el único productor realmente global de acero. Está presente en unos 60 países. Sufre la competencia china en todo el mundo. Un arancel del 25 % en la UE probablemente no solucione el problema de competencia china que tiene Arcelor Mittal en todo el mundo. El precio sabe eso porque la noticia que citas la publicaron el 6 de marzo pero las acciones de Arcelor Mittal han seguido bajando (y mucho) desde entonces: en torno a un 12 %.


----------



## Namreir (2 Abr 2015)

Rexcomendaciones de tono (Ferrovial, Santander e Iberdrola) y se evolucion en los ultimos 3 meses

Santander +0,61%
Iberdrola +7,65%
Ferrovial +21,74%

Conclusion 1: Tono es un chico muy listo, pero hubiese ganado mas pasta indexando su producto a la evolucion del IBEX.

Conclusion 2: Cuando sube, gana hasta el mas pardillo, e incluso el mas pardillo seguramente gane mas.

Conclusion 3: Seguramente y a pesar de no haber igualado la rentabilidad del mercado, las sugerencias de tono han sido una de las mejores por estos lares.

Resumen trimestre Acciones IBEX 35, Bolsa.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2015)

Buybacks at $46 Billion a Month Dwarf Everything in U.S. Market - Bloomberg Business

Por otra parte:

Un informe de Factseet nos dice que *la estimación positiva de beneficios empresariales (Beneficio por acción) está en el nivel más bajo desde 2006 en el primer trimestre de 2015*







También podemos decir que está todo dios metido largo en los USA.

El ratio Bull Bear que calcula Investors Intelligence está en un extremo y el porcentaje de bajistas es muy bajo (14%)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Abr 2015)

Venga chavalines que ya estamos en Abril...:XX:


----------



## xavik (3 Abr 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Por otra parte:
> 
> Un informe de Factseet nos dice que *la estimación positiva de beneficios empresariales (Beneficio por acción) está en el nivel más bajo desde 2006 en el primer trimestre de 2015*



En el gráfico se puede ver que históricamente no hay correlación entre la estimación de beneficios empresariales y la dirección del SP, por lo que no dice mucho.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2015)

xavik dijo:


> En el gráfico se puede ver que históricamente no hay correlación entre la estimación de beneficios empresariales y la dirección del SP, por lo que no dice mucho.



Los mensajes son 3:

1. - Buena parte del rally está alimentado por las autocompras a partir del dinero barato de la FED. Cuando suban los tipos, esto se cortará de raíz.

2. - Reflejar que efectivamente y durante la manipulación / intervención de la FED los últimos 5 no hay correlación. Mal asunto salvo que la FED intervenga el mercado de forma tan bruta forever.

3. - Está largo todo dios y el SP en niveles de hace 5 meses.

Niveles en 2120 y 2040 + 1964


----------



## xavik (3 Abr 2015)

Si la cosa no pinta bien, pero dudo que aumenten los tipos si piensan que eso va a hacer bajar la bolsa. Imagino que hasta el 17 de Junio tantearán cómo se toma el mercado los distintos rumores y en base a eso tomen una decisión. Ya hemos visto que están dispuestos a cualquier cosa para que sea así.


----------



## paulistano (3 Abr 2015)

Jesucristo el martes le acompaño en sacyr a ver si es verdad que retoma la senda alcista. 

Meteremos la puntita.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2015)

El SP en diversas medias


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2015)

La economia del trabajo ha muerto, al valor del trabajo solo le wyeda una lenta e inexorable devaluacion, el futuro es ls impresora, una impresira perpetua, inflaran activos, inundaran el mundo de deuda para msbteber una raquitics y moribunda demanda de biebes y servicios.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2015)

En este hilo hay unos cuantos aspirantes al 1% ::::::

Va por ellos 8:8:8:

Excelente análisis

*The middle class extinction
*
The multi-level middle class which was built on the over-consumption and in many cases on the bubble economy, is a model that the global economic elite now thinks that no longer serves its interests and therefore must be reconsidered.

The Greek experiment has shown that, the multi-level structure of middle class has been exploited by the economic oligarchy, in order to break this class, by turning one social group against another through social automatism on the basis of conflicting - mostly economic, but also ideological in many cases – interests.

Through this way, the economic oligarchy managed to disorientate a big part of the society, hiding its own huge responsibilities concerning the economic crisis in Greece, preventing a mass dynamic reaction and, proceeding fast to the next phase of the plan, which is, the destruction of the biggest part of the middle class.

The consumption-saturated and aging West, cannot longer contribute to the rise of profits of the global economic elite and therefore, through the economic crisis, the middle class is systematically eliminated so that its consuming power to be "aligned" with that of the majority of the huge populations of developing countries.

*Change of model in favor of the big capital
*
The target of the middle class extinction in the West is to restrict the level of wages in developing economies and prevent current model to be expanded in those countries. The global economic elite is aiming now to create a more simple model which will be consisted basically of three main levels.

The 1% holding the biggest part of the global wealth, will lie, as always, at the top of the pyramid. In the current phase, frequent and successive economic crises, not only assist on the destruction of social state and uncontrolled massive privatizations, but also, on the elimination of the big competitors.

In the middle of the pyramid, a restructured class will serve and secure the domination of the top. Corporate executives, big journalists, scientific elites, suppression forces. It is characteristic that academic research is directed on the basis of the profits of big corporations. Funding is directed increasingly to practical applications in areas that can bring huge profits, like for example, the higher automatization of production and therefore, the profit increase through the restriction of jobs.

The base of the pyramid will be consisted by the majority of workers in global level, with restricted wages, zero labor rights, and nearly zero opportunities for activities other than consumption.

*Suppression through maximum possible uniformity on the base
*
Maximum possible uniformity on the base, secures an additional, peculiar suppression. Adjusting wages in levels where people will be able only to survive in order to consume, the fact that the Western cultural totalitarianism, which is exclusively defined by economic terms is expanded everywhere, as well as the fact that, the privatization of higher education will exclude the majority from this right, are factors that will contribute to the complete dominance of the new model.

These new conditions will automatically dictate a kind of suppression since the vast majority will not have the means, the will and the intellectual ability to dispute the new model. The destruction of the multi-level middle class, nearly eliminates the probability of the birth of resistance forces which could probably fight against, and beat the dominant system.

The modified westernization of societies in this phase, is something which the global economic elite seeks. The lack of Vision of Western man spreads like a disease. Therefore, the search for a different model based on different principles becomes more and more difficult, as well as, the resistance against this cultural totalitarianism.

The basic argument by the mouthpieces that serve the global economic oligarchy - in order to promote the preferable model as the only solution - is the lack of competitiveness and the fact that people in developing countries have the right to a better life.

The reality, however, is different because the future prepared for these people, is actually a nightmare. It is about a global society where the most people will live to consume inside an authoritarian environment of suppression which will be imposed, not by a visible regime, but by private armies serving the invisible markets, and by a timid humanity which will learn to self-restricted in order to serve the interests of a global oligarchy.

However, the most horrific thing of all will be the expansion of the lower social level, consisted by millions of people all over the planet, which will be left without any kind of help, dying in extreme poverty, since the global economic elite will secure its domination through the oversupply of labor force and consumers.

Unfortunately, already, the human life increasingly lose value...


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2015)

La vida humana, en todas sus vertientes, tanto a nivel de mera existencia como a nivel de bienestar sociial, carece de cualquier tipo de valor economico.


----------



## Krim (3 Abr 2015)

Namreir dijo:


> La vida humana, en todas sus vertientes, tanto a nivel de mera existencia como a nivel de bienestar sociial, carece de cualquier tipo de valor economico.



Algunas, algunas. Otras tienen un valor elevadísimo.

Feliz Semana santa.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------

